# Miles' 2009 Journal



## miles2345

ORIGINALLY MILES' OFF SEASON JOURNAL, NOW MILES' 2009 JOURNAL TO RUN THROUGHOUT THE YEAR

So after I have had a chance to get back to normal and look back over the last year, I am hugely motivated to make 2008/9 my most productive 12 months in developing my physique. The competition in Wales made me realise that I am closer than I originally thought to having some success at intermediate level and I hope with the same level of effort that I put into the last 12 months and the extra knowledge I have about diet, training and my own body that by 2011 I will be able to compete in a qualifier, qualify and not be out of place at the final.

Currently I am eating clean, I ran a small rebound of tren ace and proprionate for 4 weeks and I am currently doing a 4 week pct. During my diet I stumbled across a lot of training methods that seemed to work for me and I feel I am making good gains using them with a full diet. 20 reps on legs being the main one for me really, and keeping rest time down on my lats.

My biggest goals are to develop my calves and my triceps, and for a while I am laying of intense shoulder work as they over power my arms and it will also allow me to recover from some niggling little shoulder pains.

I have started traning calves 2-3 times a weeks and after a period of traning high volume and reps I have built up a lot more strength that is now allowing me to hit my calves a lot heavier and I have noticed a significant chang in the last month. For triceps I am doing weighted dips as the centre of my training and that too feels like it is going to be the way forward over the next year, after having my wrist operated on I am unable to do close grip bench press so I am a little limited in compound exercises for triceps.

At the end of next week I am going to see Stuart to set out a plan for the year, so I know exactly when my courses start and finish, how many there will be, when I start to diet etc etc, so that I have a structured plan to follow. I am staying off steroids until january at the soonest but I am running at least 8ius of Hygetropin every day starting this week for the next 12 months, if I am happy that I am improving in January I may leave it until february before I start a course. Obviously I have to play it by ear but that is the plan, I have had a long time with no break so I want to give my body a real chance to recover (i'd also like a few months of chucking out a decent load!!). The general plan is to diet down but not do a qualifier, just get to 4% bf then get the rebound and repeat the year, however occasionally my gym does a little show which I might do just so I have a reason to diet.

With regards to my diet, I do not want to go as crazy on carbs as I did at the end of my bulking this year, I am currently hitting aroung450-500g carbs as my weight isn't as high as usual and 300-350g protein. I am also taking oil supplements to get the balance and try to blend peanuts in with my shakes.

I currently weigh 232lbs but i think my bf is probably still only about 8%tops, legs are still vascular, abs still all through and my back is still tight.

My current training split is a 2day on 1 day off 4 day rolling split,

DAY 1 . CHEST (SHOULDERS)

VERTICAL CHEST PRESS

INCLINE BENCH

NEUTRAL GRIP CHEST PRESS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

PEC DEC

PRESS UPS

LAT RAISES

DAY 2 BACK AND HAMS

TBAR ROWS (WIDE)

CLOSE GRIP ROWS

SEATED ROW

CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWN

STIFF LEG DEADS

HAM CURLS

DAY 3 ARMS

BARBELL CURLS

CLOSE GRIP EZ CURLS

REVERSE GRIP EZ CURLS SUPERSET WITH DB HAMMER CURLS

WEIGHTED DIPS

CLOSE GRIP PUSHDOWNS

BENT OVER, OVERHEAD TRICEP EXTENSIONS

KICK BACKS

DAY 4 QUADS

LEG EXTENSIONS 20S

LEG CURLS

LEG PRESS 20S

HACK SQUATS 15-20

SLOW EXTENSIONS 4X 12

calves and abs trained when it feels like they are ok to train

This wont be a journal that I update every day telling everyone how many sets I have done of every exercise but will hopefully just note down significant things over the next 12-24 months, I'll be in this one for the long haul so I hope evryone enjoys following it.


----------



## hilly

well looks like you have got a good plan set out mate i will be watching this with interest.


----------



## Guest

Miles I learnt a lot from your last journal and hope to learn even more in this one.

Good luck with your goals If I were a betting man I would wager that you will exceed you own expectations in the next year or two.


----------



## DB

will keep an eye on this one mate!


----------



## Kezz

Miles, do you find doing higher reps with minimal rest better for building your legs?? i have found that with mine


----------



## miles2345

Kezz said:


> Miles, do you find doing higher reps with minimal rest better for building your legs??


yep, rest period isnt ridiculously small but shorter than what is comfortable, i started doing it during my prep and my quads were developing whilst i was dieting and that wasnt just my condition coming in


----------



## miles2345

PompyMan said:


> Miles I learnt a lot from your last journal and hope to learn even more in this one.
> 
> Good luck with your goals If I were a betting man I would wager that you will exceed you own expectations in the next year or two.


cheers mate, well i hope it proves to be an interesting read and I hope that the gains keep coming over the next 18 months or so, just hope to keep my motivation as sky high as it currently is


----------



## joeyh1485

glad your starting a new journal I enjoyed and learnt lots from your comp one 

All the best for your goals mate


----------



## shorty

best of luck miles, will be reading with interest.... :thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

good luck, just out of curiosity, how's your brother doing these days?


----------



## Rebus

This'll be interesting, just as your show thread was....nice one bro' :thumb:


----------



## martin1436114509

will definately be watching this one as i have to bring up exactly the same as what you do, think its a curse of being very tall


----------



## miles2345

i dont even veiw 6 1 - 2 as that tall but i know what you mean, i have longer ankles!!!

scott is into photography now and i dont think he truely has any great intention of returning to bbing but he did flirt with the idea after my prep and show, but we all do after watching someone we know compete, if he does his heart wont ever be in it enough to compete in my opinion, but then I know him better than most


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

If you are 6ft 1.5inches tall you need to get up to 19-20st in reasonable shape off season to hang with the freaks today.


----------



## miles2345

i'm only 22, 18.5 off season last year


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

only 7lb to go then and youl be 19st in shape off season. **** you must be massive for a 22 year old!!


----------



## miles2345

I tained arms today and felt really lethargic just felt like I had nothing in the tank. Really bizzare, everyone around me is ill a the moment and I haven't caught anything. I never get ill and catch what other people get but maybe its just affecting me slightly


----------



## Guest

Miles I know you posted your food values, but do you have a typical days offseason diet you could post, be interested to see? Many thanks


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> i'm only 22, 18.5 off season last year


No disrespect mate, as you looked tremendous in the post show photos.BUT....I hope im not speaking out of turn here but i wouldnt go as far out as you did last year mate. Appreciate you made some good gains but i feel you could of made the same gains by staying closer to comp weight or atleast not bulking like that.

I'll apologise now if you feel offended by that Miles:beer:


----------



## miles2345

no not at all i went up to nearly 13% fat and I know it was too high, i would aim to be a similar weigh but no higher than 10%. I was very controlled around my rebound and I am still lean. I went up to 700g carbs and I dont think i'll go much over 500g this time, but i'll have to wait and see. Although i did put on a bit too much fat I also grew more than ever during that period so its part of my learning curve finding the right amount for me.

I am currently eating something like this...

8-150g oats 2x whey and handful of peanuts

10-same without peanuts

12-300g pot 250g chicken

2-same

4- 100g oats and whey

5-banana and protein

train

build and recover

whatever i feel like for dinner

and before bed peanut butter and whey


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> i'm only 22, 18.5 off season last year


 Didnt realise we are the same age i always thought you were a bit of an old fogie compared to me:lol:

Liking the thread:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

cheers  lol


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> no not at all i went up to nearly 13% fat and I know it was too high, i would aim to be a similar weigh but no higher than 10%. I was very controlled around my rebound and I am still lean. I went up to 700g carbs and I dont think i'll go much over 500g this time, but i'll have to wait and see. Although i did put on a bit too much fat I also grew more than ever during that period so its part of my learning curve finding the right amount for me.
> 
> I am currently eating something like this...
> 
> 8-150g oats 2x whey and handful of peanuts
> 
> 10-same without peanuts
> 
> 12-300g pot 250g chicken
> 
> 2-same
> 
> 4- 100g oats and whey
> 
> 5-banana and protein
> 
> train
> 
> build and recover
> 
> whatever i feel like for dinner
> 
> and before bed peanut butter and whey


Miles, did you have it measured to come up withthe figure 13% as in reality bud thats not that high off season


----------



## miles2345

calipers i know they arent great but they came out at 12,8%, i wasnt particularly fat but i just hold a lot of water weight cos of the high carbs.


----------



## miles2345

here is a pic you can kinda see what i mean, this was at 18 6 week diet started when i had the first measurements read, with the trusty socks of course!!


----------



## pgr13

I think your diet lacks of variation. You should include more possible sources of carbohydrates, protein and fats. By doing that you body will have fully nutritional coverage necessary for recovery and growth - essence of successful bodybuilder.


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> here is a pic you can kinda see what i mean, this was at 18 6 week diet started when i had the first measurements read, with the trusty socks of course!!


Thats not looking to bad bro', infact good for that weight, damn, depicts you better than the 1st pic on your show prep thread, which was the one id been referring to mate. I cant get anywhere near that weight....


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> calipers i know they arent great but they came out at 12,8%, i wasnt particularly fat but i just hold a lot of water weight cos of the high carbs.


This is happening to me now after the Notts finals. I just starting to see the water dissipate a bit as ive put on around 21lbs since the show. There a huge difference in look from AM to PM due to my carb intake at present. In the mornings i appear fairly lean and still abit vascular, but by bed time i have a definate blubber ring on my lower abs,lol.

I was never big on carbs, still not really, i would uually have my protein and then what ever carbs suited me...not alot too. However at the moment ive almost halved my protein intake to 35g/meal and now having 50g carbs/meal, with 20g fats/meal. The idea behind this is just to give my kidneys a rest from the high protein intake ive done forever and also the ammount of CEE i was usng as my bloods have showing my creatinine levels were *HIGH * and as such suggested my kidneys were under strain. I am however aware ( Think it was a Dr Benaldi article ) that we are different and taking creatine creates a creatinine pool and the bloods reading would pick that up as opposed to what is circulating n the blood and ' maybe ' cause problems.... Just a bit of caution....

Oops i digressed... Keep it up mate and we may get it together onstage one day....if my wife lets me compete again....lol.... :whistling:


----------



## gunit

Slamming on some size for next yr then miles,nice one buddy,sorry i never said hello at the finals.Hope all is well,,stick with it and get out there next yr again buddy!!talk to u soon


----------



## miles2345

that was pre prep gary, nothing like that size at the mo!! training hard eating a lot but having a rest from gear for a while


----------



## miles2345

in the middle of a few really busy week at uni, training is going well and my weaker parts are really feeling stronger when I'm training them, the shape in my cales is slowly starting to show through but unlike the last 2 years I really enjoy training them as I can feel them improving each week and train them as soon as they feel ok.

I was lucky enough to get invited to join ISO 2 niutrition this week which will really help me out on my student budget!!

I trained arms today, and I cant help thinking that i took prioritising my training a bit far last years as I feel my arms have fallen back a little, i cdont feel as strong and I think I have a few body prts that have over taken them now so I am going to try and sort them out again!

I had one shoulder session last week just to keep them ticking over, my delts are bizarre dont train them for 2 months then train em once and they look like they grow overnight!!!


----------



## miles2345

Had a worring day today was up at A and E, dragging some pr**k down the stairs at work and some silly fat tart fell on my leg in the melee sideways on outside of my knee with my leg straight, hurt my lateral co-lateral ligament, hopefully it will die down over the next week so wont be training legs for a good week or 2! I am glad its not worse though as I have had much lesser things dislocate my bad knee in the past, luckily this WAS my good knee but doesnt feel too hot at the moment, pi55ed off though as I am really enjoying legs at the moment


----------



## chrisj22

That sucks ass, mate.

I fcukin' hate fat tarts like that. Clumsy [email protected]


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> Had a worring day today was up at A and E, dragging some pr**k down the stairs at work and some silly fat tart fell on my leg in the melee sideways on outside of my knee with my leg straight, hurt my lateral co-lateral ligament, hopefully it will die down over the next week so wont be training legs for a good week or 2! I am glad its not worse though as I have had much lesser things dislocate my bad knee in the past, luckily this WAS my good knee but doesnt feel too hot at the moment, pi55ed off though as I am really enjoying legs at the moment


Hey miles hows the leg?

Thought it was time to join in and start posting instead of watching from the sideline.


----------



## miles2345

hi mate, lost charger to the only phone i got ur number on!! be down tomo so will pop in bout lunch time. Its ok now the rest did the job gonna give it a light sesh this week and then get into it properly again next week. So oi'll see if it still feels ok training!

Been writing a 3000 word assignment over the last week so training has been out the window anyway but i finish uni next tuesday for a month so will be back on track before i start me course in january


----------



## stuartcore

Good to hear your on the road to recovery, as you know "rest is best!".

See you down the gym bud.


----------



## miles2345

Trained legs took it easy and the knee felt fine... touch wood. Finding it hard at the mo being off the gear, got niggly little shoulder pains and joints are starting to ache especially with the weather. Deca and testex are calling to me in the night, i'm sure it wouldnt hurt but i'm trying to hold out til January...... the 1st!!! I am still pretty lean, i'm bout 16 10 and I cant remember being so light but I dont look it really, I really hope i'll get some good gains in Jan, Ive been training really hard but I notice a real change in my overall training when I cant hammer my legs, I dont know why.

7 days till i break up for a month over christmas, eat everyhting and train like fcuk, and set myself up for a my course.


----------



## hilly

Bet you cant wait you sound like me i have been dieing to go back on and ended up going back on cycle early i dont have ure discipline lol. Have you decided what you will be running yet mate and are you competing next year?


----------



## miles2345

i'm not doing a qualifier til 2010 at the earliest I want to give myself a chance at the evening show when I qualify. but i will diet over the summer just to get it all out in the sun!! Hopefully my gym will run a show so me and my mates can have a little comp, just dsomething small to aim for rather than dieting to hit a certain bf%age with nothing to show for it at the end. Its quite smart really its a big gym and if you win you get your picture put on the ceiling in black and white bigger than life size. I know it sounds corny but you'd appreciate it if you trained there. Not to mention its tough competition its an open class but if the three of us compete it there are 3 people who have all won qualifiers in the past with NABBA and UKBFF. The show has also been run as a charity even before and raised quite a bit.

I think I'll run deca and testex, still with the gh, but will run it past Stu next week, joints just feel like sh!t and it might be worth while to make the most of the next 4 weeks when i can nail diet and training before my teaching practice


----------



## miles2345

Update, cos of the ops i have had on my knee and wrist, I am getting to the point where they are effecting my training especially with it being so cold, so Stu said I might as well start my course with some Deca in it.

Its going to be a 15 week course broke into 3 blocks of 5, so for the first block

I'm doing

6oomg deca p/w

4ml t350

dianabol 5x 10mg / day

8iu gh (4am, 4pm)

on back legs and arms days, 8iu slin (4am, 4 post training)

going for 400-450g carbs a day,

going to make sure I stick with my creatine, (BSN Nitrix as I got good results last time), glutamine am and post training and aminos, am and ppost training

Weighing 17 3 at the mo so the road to size starts now, well d bol start now, i'll try and wait til monday for first shot!!


----------



## hilly

looks like a good plan mate cnt wait to see the results.

what will your total cals be per day?


----------



## miles2345

dont know mate i go by gs of carbs fat and protein and change them accordingly. i'll work it out in a min mate just a rough guess


----------



## miles2345

Roughly between 4400 and 4800, all from clean food, oats, sweet pot, recovery drink, protein, carb mix, peanut butter, not including veg, and assuming the majority of carbs will be oats, seems a lot!!


----------



## miles2345

It struck me today that with everything that i doo ask advice with, i have never asked advice on how often to train and types of training for optimum growth. I do quite a lot of sets per body part but I know what I did obviously worked well for me last yer, but over the next 2 years I really need to step it up.

I currently train 2 days on 1 off

chest (lat raises at the end, not hammering delts so arms catch up)

legs

off

back

arms

You read Flex and other mags and there are so many training types that are 'best for mass' but looking for advice from experienced advanced trainers, what is your experience?


----------



## tiptoe

hi miles enjoying reading the thread. have you though about dropping your volume and going hor a more hit routine as your suffering with your joints a bit so your not putting as much stress on them with lots of sets. Might do you good if you've been a volume guy too???


----------



## miles2345

can you explain what it is? and an example, what are the benefits?


----------



## tiptoe

I mean like what dorian did one all out set to failure like what dorian did followed by a forced rep or 2. example routine would be:

chest and biceps

incline press dbell press x1

incline barbell/machine press x1

incline fly x1

machine press x1

barbell curls x1

incline dumbell curls x1

hammer curl x1

legs

leg extensions x1

leg press x1

squat x1

stiff deads x1

lying leg curls x1

seated/standing leg curl x1

seated calve raises x1

standing calve raises x 1

shoulders and triceps

dumbell pressx1

side lat raises x 1

cable lat raises x1

dumbell shrugs x1

barbell/machine shrugs x1

skullsx1

dipsx1

pushdowns x1

back

rev grip pulldowns either machine or cable pulley x1

bent rows x1

pulldowns x1

cable row x1

rack deads x1

hypers x1

bent lat raises x1

rev pec deck x1

lots online about it look up dorian john hodgson erny taylor mike mentzer ect. If you've always been doing volume work it will provide a nice change in stimulus for you.


----------



## stuartcore

Hey miles your more than welcome to train with me and lewis for a week of hard core hell come new year if you like.


----------



## Guest

tiptoe said:


> hi miles enjoying reading the thread. have you though about dropping your volume and going hor a more hit routine as your suffering with your joints a bit so your not putting as much stress on them with lots of sets. Might do you good if you've been a volume guy too???


 I dont know about that mate, i used to do high volume and never had any problems with joints but now doing the heavy duty training for the past two years i deffo have a few more pains and stuff......it really depends on the person to what kind of training they best get on with.

Nice to see you posting on here Miles.

Do you recover easly from your courses?

How is Scott doing these days?


----------



## standardflexer

Hello miles do you not directly hit rear delts then? is this reason because you think they are hit enough during back or??


----------



## miles2345

that'd be good stu, could do with all those little refining tips too. I need to try and get my legs back up to heavy training over christmas after my knee, i'm back at uni on 12th so before that would be good, then you two can come up for a sesh some time after that. what split do you do, isnt it 3 days?? What about week of the 5th?

Con, scotts ok doing well with photography, something he seems to have a genuine interest for, i'm pretty impressed really. I recover ok from courses, ive done ok coming off since september, feel fine , no bad sides, kept the weight going on throughout too.

Since I am doing Tbar rows and bent over rows its the first time ive ever nailed them every week, much better than when i hit them with shoulders on iso movements. but I do occasionally hit them after back.


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> that'd be good stu, could do with all those little refining tips too. I need to try and get my legs back up to heavy training over christmas after my knee, i'm back at uni on 12th so before that would be good, then you two can come up for a sesh some time after that. *what split do you do, isnt it 3 days?? What about week of the 5th?*
> 
> .


 Its a 5 day split mate: mon-back traps and hams, tues-chest and calfs, thurs-quads and hams, fri-shoulders and calfs, sat-arms.

Week of the 5th is cool.


----------



## standardflexer

Thank for reply miles


----------



## miles2345

just got to try and arrange someone to look after liam, lou is back at work, after a year off i didnt think of that, thurs fri sat for def. So you know I'm not dodging legs!!! I'll know if my mum can have him on the monday but I cant see how i can sort the tuesday


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> just got to try and arrange someone to look after liam, lou is back at work, after a year off i didnt think of that, thurs fri sat for def. So you know I'm not dodging legs!!! I'll know if my mum can have him on the monday but I cant see how i can sort the tuesday


Ha you'll soon know how I feel, I have to look after my twins twice a week now as Karen's gone back to work also.

We should get our own little cresh together!


----------



## miles2345

i think a few kindergarden cop references could be made during the first inspection from prospective parents!!! saying that i got the qualifications  , all sorted now for the five days, lous mum will have him, cos you train early afternoon dont you?? igf is here tomorrow, but got to wait til thurs to use it !!! how annoying.

got a couple of weeks to get my legs working again before i come down, what are your main exercises, didnt you say leg press and hack squats at the mo?? If so i'll try and get my knee back into it.

any way off to work, had hours docked mid week as last week me and my mate, assistant manager and the barman got caught by the owner with no1 in the pub playing pool, only problem was the barman was stood in the pool table with his cock in his hand trying to put people off. hence i am now starting at 10 not 9!!!

what do people mean when they talk about taking igf bi-laterally btw?


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> i think a few kindergarden cop references could be made during the first inspection from prospective parents!!! saying that i got the qualifications  , all sorted now for the five days, lous mum will have him, cos you train early afternoon dont you?? igf is here tomorrow, but got to wait til thurs to use it !!! how annoying.
> 
> got a couple of weeks to get my legs working again before i come down, what are your main exercises, didnt you say leg press and hack squats at the mo?? If so i'll try and get my knee back into it.
> 
> any way off to work, had hours docked mid week as last week me and my mate, assistant manager and the barman got caught by the owner with no1 in the pub playing pool, only problem was the barman was stood in the pool table with his cock in his hand trying to put people off. hence i am now starting at 10 not 9!!!
> 
> *what do people mean when they talk about taking igf bi-laterally btw*?


Bi laterally into the same bodypart on both sides if that makes sense, eg if you inject 60mcg igf you would be doing it bi laterally and putting in 30mcg in left bicep, 30mcg in right bicep, same for all bodyparts, eg injecting into left pec and right pec etc etc


----------



## miles2345

with quads, which muscle do you choose?


----------



## Guest

I do as I do a jab of gear on the outside lateral head, never used elsewhere but can't see a problem doing other muscles in the group.


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> i think a few kindergarden cop references could be made during the first inspection from prospective parents!!! saying that i got the qualifications  , all sorted now for the five days, lous mum will have him, cos you train early afternoon dont you?? igf is here tomorrow, but got to wait til thurs to use it !!! how annoying.
> 
> got a couple of weeks to get my legs working again before i come down, what are your main exercises, *didnt you say leg press and hack squats at the mo?? If so i'll try and get my knee back into it.*
> 
> any way off to work, had hours docked mid week as last week me and my mate, assistant manager and the barman got caught by the owner with no1 in the pub playing pool, only problem was the barman was stood in the pool table with his cock in his hand trying to put people off. hence i am now starting at 10 not 9!!!
> 
> ]quote]
> 
> Yes mate leg press and hack squats.


----------



## miles2345

trained legs again today, better than last week but still lagging a bit from last month. Just pushed through it today and tried to get through my normal exercises just to get used to the volume again, rather stay fairly hi reps until my knee feels 100%. towards the end my knees really loosened up so i think i'll get more out next week


----------



## miles2345

had a good, full week of training, legs tomorrow again and I'm going o step it up a bit tomo. I have really started to notice my condition being affected by the gh and keepng my diet clean and i am feeling really healthy at my weight, last time I was around 18 stone i felt like sh!t and was holding too much water. I am pleased to say that i am well ahead of where i expected to be come jan 1st 2009 and I am really buzzing about training. But soon Im going to need to sort out a good training partner again, which as you know is hard to come by.


----------



## dogue

miles2345 said:


> had a good, full week of training, legs tomorrow again and I'm going o step it up a bit tomo. I have really started to notice my condition being affected by the gh and keepng my diet clean and i am feeling really healthy at my weight, last time I was around 18 stone i felt like sh!t and was holding too much water. I am pleased to say that i am well ahead of where i expected to be come jan 1st 2009 and I am really buzzing about training. But soon Im going to need to sort out a good training partner again, which as you know is hard to come by.


If only you lived in Plymouth and trained at Stu's!

...i am just about to lose my training partner and have a show planned for September

Catch you in the new year when you train with Stu and Lou

Gavin


----------



## miles2345

if only!! gonna cost me 50 odd quid in fuel to come down and train for a week in the new year. I trained down there for a month or so before when i stared uni, but i leftuni early enough to train with my training partner in the end. This year though they have made sure i'm closer to hom cos of the baby so i'm never really down there


----------



## miles2345

2 weeks into my course now and I am seriously noicing the difference, I'd guess I'm around 18 stone, not holding much water and look to be getting leaner?! However although my bf seems to be dropping I have a hint of my old hamster cheeks poking their heads up again, but doesnt matter what i do its eems unavoidable. I'm Getting ridiculous pumps when i'm training and since I got on a bit of gear the gh sides seem to be as lot more noticeable. I'm training legs tomo but my joints are starting to feel better so hopefuly couple more sessions and I'll be back to par. Wait a few weeks til I got back into training legs 100% and then I'll post a my first set of reference pics up for the starts of 2009


----------



## miles2345

trained legs hard er tonight and felt really good, still finding the last few reps hard to hit but managed to push through it but dont feel i have the support i need yet around my knee to o heavy on hack squats. gonna train tues fri and sat this week, around new year, unfortunately gotta start thinking about my fcuking 3000 word assignment to do and my teaching practice to organise!!!!!!


----------



## miles2345

Ive had a lot if comments at the gym that i look the best ive looked off season and the biggest this week so i weighed my self this morning. Was surprised to be 18 st 2lbs. I knew I was around 18 but figured would be closer to 17 and a half purely cos I'm looking pretty solid without much fat.

Will Post picsnext week, they'll be hairy though, the mrs kicks off when I blast it off off season!!!!

Happy New Year to Everyone and thanks for your valuable inputs to my threads this year, I hope you all keep working towards your goals and are successful in achieving them in 2009

Miles


----------



## miles2345

computer has crashed and died in the middle of my assignment and i have lost the lot and I havent been able to get on the web for a few days. Ive been training with stuart and lewis this week, Done back and hams on monday and chest and calves yesterday. Really enjoying it, good to hava a change although the extra few resp per set on back added up by the end. Got some good pointers on SLDL and subsequently i am in bits!!!! Wasnt too bad yesterday but couldnt walk today, been to the gym on the bike and stretched for half hour as it is legs that i have been looking forward to more than anything and I'm praying that they make a miraculous recovery over night!!

As I have said in previous threads i swear by frezzing cold baths immediately after training legs as for me, it totally avoids muscle soreness over the next few days, but normally i have the luxury of being at home 5 mins after training whereas I cant do this this week as I am an hour away from home, and with legs and hams in particular, they seize up worse sitting still in the car!! oh well grin and bear it


----------



## miles2345

sat in my freezing cold bath for half hour yesterday and it made a huge difference today. For future reference to anyine interested I have found out that it works up to 48hours later but clearly the sooner the better.

Managed to get all the way through legs with stuart and lew yesterday which surprised me bearing in mind how bad my hams were 1st thing in the morning. Ive relly enjoyed training this week, unfortunately last session is arms tomorrow then its back to normality and uni/school. I'm really looking forward to putting what ive done this week into my training routine over the year and seeing how it brings me on, particularly my legs.

After talking to Stu I have decided that I am going to do a qualifier this year, but I am going to do the Mr Hercules - Intermediates Over 90kg at the Lakeside on the 25th October to qualify for the 2010 British Final.


----------



## Rebus

Any pics yet Miles mate, would be good to see your progress as i think where about the same height ( 5' 10 1/2--11" ), although your a bit heavier. You should do well in the Inters o90kg class. I was surprised you didnt qualify last year. Your journal and pics certainly inspired/motivated me as i was expecting that if i qualified i would of been up against you like i had mentioned last year prior to my qualifier.

Good luck to you.... :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate I hope I do well. I think I will if I continue the way things are going, mite get on a bit of mt2 and trim of my body wig first then post some pics. I'm 18 5 and might might check bf tomorrow and post it up but it isnt high. I'm at least 6 1 so need to just thicken out more than anything this year. I feel really stong too at the mo and everytime I walk in the gym I'm buzzing to train. Like everyone I just wish I could just focus on training and nothing else this year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miles2345

Just wanna say thanks Stu for letting me train wth you this week, I really enjoyed it and learned a few things that are going to make my year a lot more productive. Be good when you come up for a week in feb and train up here too.


----------



## dogue

Legs with stu and lew... a recipe for massive legs, turning green and throwing up 

...i have not puked yet but Lewis has tried very hard to get me to join the long list of his 'victims'


----------



## miles2345

i'm used to high reps and i got through it fine, but they arent up to their usual level yet after their rests from the brits, so maybe i'll be ill when they come to my gym in feb!!

Were you in the gym at all this week wheni i was down there?


----------



## ABOBO

Miles you have come along way since we last competed. Your dedication is inspiring. Keep it up.


----------



## dogue

I train at 1700 and I guess you trained at lunch time?

Are you coming to the West in April?

...if so I dare say we will meet up there


----------



## miles2345

cheers bud and yes I will be at the west so ill see you there. My mate is doing the first timers


----------



## laurie g

miles have you trained with lou and stu yet when i seen you in the gym there seemed to be a lot of talking going on and not much else:laugh: well if your still training with them you make sure they wk hard:laugh: last time i saw lou wking out he was sleeping on the calf raise machine zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!:laugh:

nah joking they are hard core i neva got a chance to train with them which was a shame- well i will see you at the west miles:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

wasnt much talking going on, other than when we were waiting for stu  I'm done now, got a teaching practise starting on monday for 10 weeks but we're meeting up to train at half term. I'll be there so i'll see you then. Good luck with your prep


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> Just wanna say thanks Stu for letting me train wth you this week, I really enjoyed it and learned a few things that are going to make my year a lot more productive. Be good when you come up for a week in feb and train up here too.


no probs miles, i'm looking forward to coming up to your place soon.

Speak soon:beer:


----------



## miles2345

It'll be good, i think my rotator cuff has come out in sympathy for yours, been having a massage on it tonight but itdoesnt feel great


----------



## harlow

Enjoying the journal miles! followed your pre contest one in the past! Any chance of some pics with how your looking currently?


----------



## miles2345

yeah let me get this week out the way i got to get an assignment done by fri and i am on my first week of a tp, et me get it out the way and I'll sort something out.

Finally, got back to a good heavy, high rep leg workout. 140kg squats x 20 x 2 being the main part, hack squats were the second exercise, had to stop on second ham curl as my hams just cramped too much.


----------



## miles2345

had my last shot if my first 5 weeks of my course so will be swapping to oxy, enanthate and deca for the next 5 weeks, I have just started to feel like my progress was slowing so i think adding the orals will give me another kick over the next 5 weeks.

I have finished my assignment and luckily my exam that I was dreading ended up being the highest mark on my course again which I was pleased with so hopefully that will help balance out the poor mark i'll get for this one!! I'll get my mate to take some pics this week now and will post through the week. After tonight wont have a computer for a few days as mine is being sorted.


----------



## reflexlewis

miles! how you doing mate!

finally managed to get on here and post, it will be interesting followin your journal throughout the year.......


----------



## miles2345

Hi mate, not been great. Had a sickness and ****ting bug and couldn't keep ANYTHING down til today. Lost nearly half a stone in two days. Other than that doing great, still trained legs for 20s today, felt sicker than normal


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> Hi mate, not been great. Had a sickness and ****ting bug and couldn't keep ANYTHING down til today. Lost nearly half a stone in two days. Other than that doing great, still trained legs for 20s today, felt sicker than normal


**** mate! hope its just a 24 hour thing. good 2 c ur keeping the reps at 20 even though your sick!

you will have massive legs in no time.....!


----------



## defdaz

Amen to the 20 rep rule for legs!  20 rep squats to failure and then a couple of drop sets really sorts the men from the boys


----------



## miles2345

Feel much better now, firing on all cylinders again after having a week off training chest cos of my wrist I hammered it tonight, I just started benching in the week i trained with stu and lewis and tonight I did 140 x 10, 180x 6 and 140 x 10, the incline 120, 140, 140 x 10 then a couple of fly and cable movements. Just uploading a couple of pics I took today, 18st 1lb this morning afer my sickness and a day of eating pretty much normally yesterday


----------



## miles2345

Followers of my show prep, note, No socks!! Its a new thing for 2009 :thumb:


----------



## notorious1990

Lookin much better this time round miles, much healthier aswell


----------



## dmcc

Ooooh naked feet and chest rug :lol: Looking good Miles, legs are very nice.


----------



## miles2345

i feel much better now, diet is cleaner, everything is better this year round, really buzzing about 2009 still, i think my bodyfat is under 10% werease this weight last year it was 13


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> Ooooh naked feet and chest rug :lol: Looking good Miles, legs are very nice.


what sort of nice  i think they are getting better just need an uninterupted run of training, fingers crossed


----------



## dmcc

All kinds of nice 

I mean big and full, of course. :whistling:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate still nice and lean and that is some good benching mate.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, not gonna update pics frequently as I hate off season pics but i will avery few months probably


----------



## miles2345

had to postpone the start of my 2nd 5 week spell after being so ill, didnt fancy sticking a needle in my **** when i couldnt stop being sick  , naps enanthate and deca all in the mix as of now


----------



## bkoz

I,ll be following this mate good luck and hope you are injurie free for 2009.


----------



## reflexlewis

not looking bad in the pic mate however i did have a look at u in the gym a week or so ago, and the pic does not do u much justice!!!

as i said mate looking much fuller across ur chest, shoulders and back, and if u keep banging away at those legs we r going 2 c a very impressive and much improved miles come show day! :thumb:

(u still coming down 2 core's saturday mate?)


----------



## LittleChris

Looking great. Like the tats as well.

Will be a good read this one.

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## dogue

Great progress Miles

Looking lean for the offseason too...


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, nice to hear, that is the first off season pic i been half pleased with too, not quite as full as the other week as that was taken yesterday after being ill for 2 days.

Yes mate, i'm gonna train arms and then pop down would train em down there but dont wanna all be fighting over the same equipment. Saying that i need to train biceps first and you do triceps, so I suppose i could. Of course i'm going to have a sneaky play on the calf machines too.

Chris is starting proper diet next week so just need to sort out his carb quantities for the next few weeks


----------



## miles2345

cheers guys, my off season condition is a goal of mine this year to make dieting more productive and improving my lower body and triceps are my goals for this year and I think they have improved since my last comp and there is a long way to go in 2009.

I might ask the mods to shange the title to Miles' 2009 Journal so i can carry it on through prep, comp and post comp, what would you guys prefer??


----------



## hilly

purely upto ureself mate. a new journal would give you more of a set start point when you start dieting but its ure journal bud. ill be following along trying to pinch tips either way ha


----------



## miles2345

makes no difference to me suppose its not an issue now, if i keep it as one then you can follow transitions in diet and training etc as the year progresses


----------



## miles2345

Training shoulders tongiht had to take them easy last week cos i tweaked my rotator, felt fine on bench and incline so, touch wood, i'll get some decent pressing done today. Got some unflavoured whey to try.... thank fuk i only bought 2.5 kilos although that seems like a lot after my first shake, i'd rather pay through the nose for it and not worry about controlling my gag reflex 6 times a day!!!!!!


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> Training shoulders tongiht had to take them easy last week cos i tweaked my rotator, felt fine on bench and incline so, touch wood, i'll get some decent pressing done today. Got some unflavoured whey to try.... thank fuk i only bought 2.5 kilos although that seems like a lot after my first shake, i'd rather pay through the nose for it and not worry about controlling my gag reflex 6 times a day!!!!!!


Whats a matter with ya, get it down your neck man!!! I love the unflavoured stuff and i actually only add a little water to two heaped scoops, mix it like thick paste and spoon it out as a pudding. Great workout for the tongue too as you scrape it from the roof of your mouth. Be prepared to have a drink handy though to help wash it down..Yum.. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

i cnt stand that unflavoured stuff. i order a decent amount from both my protein and bulksupplements of bot their flavoured and nonflavoured and couldnt get away with it ive gone back to reflex.


----------



## miles2345

BRABUS said:


> Whats a matter with ya, get it down your neck man!!! I love the unflavoured stuff and i actually only add a little water to two heaped scoops, mix it like thick paste and spoon it out as a pudding. Great workout for the tongue too as you scrape it from the roof of your mouth. Be prepared to have a drink handy though to help wash it down..Yum.. :thumbup1:


During prep time, if I was told that the best way to get cut to bits was to eat dog **** sprinkled with rare puffin beak I'd eat it, but off season I'm happy to sacrifice certain meals but i dont want to eat flavourless sh!te for 12 months of the year!! It tastes like off milk, i'll still use it all, i can stomach it on its own but then that leaves the oats to sit and eat and i'd much rather have something i can blast in a blender and drink in a minute


----------



## miles2345

had a half decent shoulder session tonight felt a little bit wary about my left shoulder still but the old pain i'm used to as opposed to the worrying one last week.

Seated db press

40 kg x 20

40 kg x 15

50 kg x 15

behind neck press

60 kg x 20

80 kg x 15 x2 didnt go heavy as it was hurting my shoulder and it is a movement i'm trying to get used to as we dont have a static smith machine

lat raises

10 kg x 20 x 3

rear raises

7.5 kg x 20 x 3

did traps with back yesterday


----------



## miles2345

trained chest tonight, awesome session, got up to 7 reps on 180kg, i'm gonna wait til i can get ten before i put the weight up on the heavy set.

And I hope everyone will be glad to know that I had a major break through today, not only does a bit of peanut butter make flavourless whey and oats tast ok....... it also firmed me up and I produced 3, yes 3 relatively solid dumps today!!! Life is looking up again  hahaha


----------



## miles2345

OK, i decided that I want to run this journal throughout the year, through my prep, comp and post comp periods so I changed the name.

Cheers Barry


----------



## reflexlewis

7 reps with 180kg!!! nice

will be keeping a close eye on this one mate and have no doubt if you keep progressing the way you are qualifying will not be a problem, then u can concentrate on making an impression at the brits.....

one step at a time thogh hey mate! :beer:


----------



## MXD

Awesome lifting mate !


----------



## miles2345

absolutely, i feel like I need a kick at the mo, before i got ill felt like i was growing like a weed and now i feel like although I'm training harder and harder, the gains are slowing, but i suppose its to be expected. Looking forward to you two coming up in a few weeks.

Just getting naps in now so see how i feel next week, legs tomo!!! Gonna hammer them til I'm sick!


----------



## miles2345

Just trained legs, really good session marred a bit by my right knee having a real sharp pain under my patella when putting pressure through it fully flexed, ie squats and extentions but not lying leg curls. Got 20 reps on 3 plates a side on hack squats which is the most I have ever done. 20reps on everything again and hams were destroyed at the end!!!

Any suggestions on my knee, diagnosis etc???


----------



## LittleChris

Do you favour high reps for legs then?

Not sure about the specifics of the knee, I would suggest not locking out on each rep though. Dual benefit as you keep constant tension on the muscle and you aren't stressing the knee as much.

Worth a thought anyway.


----------



## miles2345

i never locik out but its not the top of the movement anyway its the bottom


----------



## miles2345

trained back tonight, slight change to normal, trying to res my knee so didnt do tbar rows.

Wide grip pull dows 80k x 15, 90k x 15, 100k x 15

seated close crip rows 80k x 15, 100k x 15, 135k x 15

Wide grip chins bodyweight, 10, 10, 8

shrugs - high reps

lying leg curls x 20 x 3

stiff leg deadlifts x 20 x 3

diets stayed pretty good at school on teaching practice

150g oats 2x whey glutamine bcaa CEE

120g oats 55g whey <1tbs peanut butter @10, 12, 2

120g oats 2x whey bcaas

pwo, 2x build and recover 1 x whey, 1x carb powder, bcaas, glutamine , cee

dinner, anything balanced

cassein before bed


----------



## ABOBO

both yourself & stuart eat so clean in the offseason. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## miles2345

Well i am making good gains at the mo and not getting fat. This morning i was 18 6 and my bf is under ten. Hopefully will make diet easier and more productive


----------



## miles2345

really rushed today so had to squeeze in a short shoulder session

3x20 40kg db press

3x20 lat raise 10kg

3x20 rear delt front raise things :~) 7kg

<,2o mins nice little change actually felt fried although dont think i'll feel it tomorrow

diet stayed the same

got some MT2 today running 1mg for 10 days with a 9 minute sunshower every day, lou has turned black so thought i better follow suit! then half mg monday and friday after that


----------



## miles2345

ace chest session today,

Bench

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! get in!!!!!!!!!!!

220kg x 1 PB

140kg x 10

incline bench

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8 (+2)

crossovers and pec dec. Really good session, starting to get balanced, form is still a bit shakey but gradually feeling more solid towards the end of my heavy set I felt very balanced and much stronger because of it.

Diet stayed the same although I have upped my oats by 30g per meal to average 130 g oats.


----------



## hilly

congrats in the pb mate


----------



## miles2345

trained back today, quite a good session

wide d grip pull downs

80kg x 15

90kg x 15

100kg x 15 (12 + 3)

body weight chins 3 x 10

seated row

135kg x 15, 15, 12

lying curls, 3x20 lightish weight cos of knee

SLDL 3x20

Not impressed to see that Bulkpowders continue the poor delivery service that I had with CHUKS, messed up 2 orders from 2 in 2 weeks nice one!!! 1st I paid 6 quid next day for t3 items all 'in stock', 2 turned up but my branch chains turned up 5 days later, or there or there abouts, this time I set my dad up an account and ordered 2 x 5kg whey on sunday night and paid next day £5.75, so would expect on tues would you not, but then he got an email saying delivery date weds?!?! and it turned up today?!? Now maybe I'm being cynical but i dont pay next day delivery so an item gets sent 24hr delivery when they get there ar5es into gear 2-3 days later, i expect it to be sent the following day. Had to rely on holland and barrett last 2 days, if you have to pay 20 quid for small quantity that you need to consume twice as much of it kinda defeats the object of buying in bulk to save money, I'll give them one more chance, but lets hope it pays off.


----------



## MXD

Fuk me you're strong!


----------



## miles2345

cheers, its taken some time!!! I found last year dropping my weight and improving my form made strength go up more than I thought it would. First thing I noticed it on was shoulders and when I started pressing 60kg db for 8 reps I did it with most major muscle groups, and I had similar successes with most of them. So if someone give that advice take it it makes a HUGE difference, but I put a lot down to stretching between every set, i noticed a difference off gear after about 3 wekks, much fuller contractions and it was the strongest I have ever been off a course I'd say


----------



## J T

Monster... in a nice way that is!!!  Looks like your training is going well. Good luck with it.


----------



## TAT 70

Try all in 1 protien.

Its good quality & service is spot on.

I think the website is http://www.sports-nutrition.net/store.php

(hope the link works :whistling: )


----------



## miles2345

Cgeers shaun, looking awesome in your pics bud.

Will have a look. Ta

Good shoulder sesh tonight, been to the chiropractor this avo so was pressing really straight and really strong

DB Press

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 15 never done it before and could have kept going

60kg x 7 feels like a huge step its bizarre

behind neck press 3x15 very slow plate a side

lat raises 10kg 3x 10kg

rears

diet same as usual although timings have been a little out today as I was observed by the head teacher this morning, best feedback I've ever had and its always good anyway, so all in all, great day and arms tomorrow


----------



## miles2345

quick update

Had Liams first birthday on Wednesday, where has that time gone!! And its his little party today.

I really don't feel like I am getting much from the naps I am doing, I normally feel a difference in a few days but since I started my second phase of my course with Enanthate, Deca and naps I have lost weight but my training is good. Only difference being that I have had to have a few week off legs cos of the tendonitis on my patella tendon, but still been able to hammer hams and calves. I need to talk to stu about changing my diet now, I think I need quite a lot more carbs now as I'm starting to feel flatter too.


----------



## miles2345

so after 3 weeks of went back and tried legs last night, 3 sets and knee starts hurting again. Dunno what I'm meant to do to shift this but I am fuming now. The last thing I wanted to happen this year was to create a bigger imbalance between torso and legs.

upping my carbs for the last half of my course to about 600+ as I feel like I am flattening out a bit on 450 as I have out on some solid bodytweight since christmas that I feel needs more carbs.

Think I'm gonna start adding some training vids to make the journal a bit more interesting, see how form and strength progresses with new exercises to me like benching, might give it a shot tonight


----------



## miles2345

thought I'd put a vid of benching up as a reference point for the year, uploaded fine to 300lb bench club but not on here, reps to anyone who can get it to work on here, felt balanced from 1st rep, only got 8 not 10 cos i did 15s either side of this set with 140k


----------



## daz8

miles2345 said:


> thought I'd put a vid of benching up as a reference point for the year, uploaded fine to 300lb bench club but not on here, reps to anyone who can get it to work on here, felt balanced from 1st rep, only got 8 not 10 cos i did 15s either side of this set with 140k


 You made that look effortless good form aswell:thumbup1:


----------



## craigyk

Miles i've had trouble with my patella tendon for years, been in agony when driving or sat at a table for 10mins etc. Been doing front squats on smith machine & all the pain has gone from my knees totally. Maybe worth a try mate.


----------



## miles2345

daz8 said:


> You made that look effortless good form aswell:thumbup1:


cheers mate, first 5-6 were fine, last two made my nose explode 



craigyk said:


> Miles i've had trouble with my patella tendon for years, been in agony when driving or sat at a table for 10mins etc. Been doing front squats on smith machine & all the pain has gone from my knees totally. Maybe worth a try mate.


I've been front squatting mate but I think it was hack squat that did it in the first place, as I started to go heavy on them for the first time, seeing sports injury bird today to get some more help, I find it real hard to put weight on when I'm not hammering my legs


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressive benching there. You are a strong guy!

Does a belt help? At what stage should you consider using a belt?

People seem to use them on squats as well.


----------



## rare6

good benching made that look easy


----------



## Goose

I've never known anyone to use a belt when benching. Whats the purpose?


----------



## miles2345

something i picked up training with stuart, when your feet are on the floor, your lower back is off the bench slightly and it just closes that gap and feels more set on the bench


----------



## laurie g

i always wear mine as well- mind you i wear it when i go for a sh!t- helps the squeeze lol


----------



## miles2345

LittleChris said:


> Very impressive benching there. You are a strong guy!
> 
> Does a belt help? At what stage should you consider using a belt?
> 
> People seem to use them on squats as well.


I use it on squats, shoulder pressing, standing curls and anything that puts strain on lower back, my view on it is I'm not a power lifter, I'm a bodybuilder so the aim of what i'm doing isnt to strengthen my lower back as a priority and taking the strain off my lower back allows me to focus on the muscles I'm training. Also being tall with squatting and pressing I think your back gets put under more stress, I'm 6 1 (min)


----------



## gunit

u strong fcuker!!!!Fair play mate thats a lot of weight and **** hot form aswell!!

Going for it again this yr?or next yr?


----------



## miles2345

hercules over 90 inters, to qualify for '10 brits. That way i get the extra year after qualifying to get the size on to compete for a trophy at the finals, with the added benefit of only getting ready for the one show


----------



## ABOBO

looking good miles. some good progress.. am doing the inters over 90kg. this year. hope to qualify in leeds & birmingham.


----------



## miles2345

good luck mate!


----------



## miles2345

I have felt recently that since I have been a solid 18 stone + for a good few weeks now, that with the current values on my carbs I have started to flatten out a little and my weight hasnt gone up since I have had my knee injury.

I have now doubled my carbs in my first 3 meals so instead of my 9, 11 and 1 o'clock meals being 100-120g, i am now upping them to 200g oats, and noticed a difference straight away, feel much fuller, and still got my abs. I also feel that I have put good solid mass on since I started this course and I might aim for a little more mass over the next month or so and try and keep as much as poss over my pct period that starts at the end of march, i would really like to get close to 19stone by the end of this course with the aim to start my final bulking cousre before the summer at the heaviest I have been in good condition for the off season to then build on that to really set me up for when I start my diet around July time.

Training shoulders tonight so will try and get a pressing video upgoing to go heavier with less reps so will see how close to 10 reps i can get with the 60k dbs


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are going well mate.


----------



## miles2345

Shoulders tonight first vid medium heavy set 50kgs x12 and second vid 60kgs x 8, which needs to be 10+ soon!!!

I dont know why all of a sudden i cant embed anything so reps for anyone who can get it to work!!!


----------



## Tall

Hmmm


----------



## miles2345

detailed criticism I see, I always find it helps me progress haha


----------



## Tall

miles2345 said:


> detailed criticism I see, I always find it helps me progress haha


PMSL t0sser :thumb:

I tried embedding. Long and short - for some reason it doesn't work in Shows & Pros.


----------



## miles2345

how annoying!! wonder if the site admin can sort it cos sounds like few people have had the same problem


----------



## MXD

Very strong mate!

I'm surprised you don't just chuck them on the floor! better than crushing your sack!


----------



## miles2345

cant be a hypocrite mate i get dead pis5y when people chuck weights around if you cant put them down, they're too heavy!!


----------



## miles2345

plus on loadsa test there ain't much to crush


----------



## dmcc

Embedding doesn't work in Member Photos either. Think it only works in General...


----------



## hilly

you made them look easy mate.


----------



## miles2345

thought i'd get back on the MT2, followed jw007's advice this time, as the blackest white man I have come across I though he would be worth listening to. Turned out ok, what do you think?? :thumb:


----------



## Guest

How much MT2 have you been using mate, looking very brown! Woman opposite catching you up though lol! Some strong lifts there too mate, very strong and good form.


----------



## miles2345

cheers. thats my missus i only got on it cos she's been abusing it for ages now and was black!!

i did 1mg/d for 10 days with 8 sunshowers as a loading period, now doing 1/2 mg monday and friday, and a sunshower a week.


----------



## dmcc

Miles you're a big brown hunk of man-love :lol:


----------



## miles2345

hmmm :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## stuartcore

miles2345 said:


> cant be a hypocrite mate i get dead pis5y when people chuck weights around if you cant put them down, they're too heavy!!


 Totally agree with you there miles, It does my head in!


----------



## miles2345

PROGRESS!!!!!!

Trained legs, didnt go stupid but did 20 reps on everything

extentions

squats

hack squat

extentions

leg curls

medium weight but no pain at all (he touches as much wood as he can see), gave me a real lift as not training legs has put me on a downer for a few weeks. Weighed myself this morning and was 18st 10lbs (262lbs). Spoke to stuart at the weekend and he was a bit concerned about putting my carbs up to 200 g of oats for my first 3 meals of the day, so we have said give it a couple of weeks and we'll do my fat then. So far just feel more solid and still got all my abs through. In two weeks I get back on the insulin and IGF-1LR3 so I will drop carbs slightly then of course as excess carbs will be far more likely to be stored as fat and as I have done a lot this year to keep fat down I'm not planning on changing that.


----------



## chrisj22

Got any recent pics, Miles?

Gotta' admit, I do like your physique out of many on the board.

Keep up the good work, dude.


----------



## miles2345

I do intend to but i hate off season pics they put me on a right downer might take a vid or something instead and go through some poses, might take some pics at the gym but always think they look **** and depressing as my comp is full of pre/contest pics


----------



## miles2345

ok took a vid just uploading to you tube, happy with how much thicker hams have got looking at it!!!!


----------



## miles2345

just stuffed my face but gives a fair idea of where i am at the moment, light isnt ideal as it puts shadows on my legs but i'll try and take on at the gym in natural light, but this can keep you all going


----------



## miles2345

and yes that is the University Challenge Final in the background :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Mate you look thick as. Legs are coming on nicely.


----------



## dmcc

miles2345 said:


> and yes that is the University Challenge Final in the background :thumb:


Brains and brawn! Winning combo!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking big & thick, bro.

Quality.


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate, i'm really pleased with my gains so far, shame my legs took a blow for a month but, lets hope thats passed now


----------



## hilly

lookin large mate and stayin lean congrats


----------



## defdaz

Awesome Miles, just watched your delts vids - fantastic form. You're a strong dude!


----------



## miles2345

thanks bud


----------



## gunit

good move mate,,1 show a yr is the way forward,great improvments aswell..keep smashing those legs...get that ass on the floor everytime u squat!!!!!

Im up for another ass whopping this yr!!!lol...take it ezzy mate


----------



## miles2345

go to the point my crippled leg cant bend anymore, as good as I can do. The biomechanics of my left leg was totally altered with the type of reconstuction I had, but still can get below 90 so can hammer them still


----------



## defdaz

Have you tried just sticking with high reps for legs Miles? I grow better from 20 rep + sets and they're less damaging on the ol' joints and tendons too?


----------



## miles2345

yes mate been doing it for ages now, and thats what i did this week when i got back just with medium weight


----------



## jw007

very nice tan mate 

very strong lifts too:thumbup1:

Time to UP THE DOSE for me lol


----------



## miles2345

and just for you i cut some pics form the vid not too clear as I cut them from you tube but still ok.....


----------



## miles2345

i particularly like the wonky back shots, I aske lou if i was square on... and am going to also use that as an excuse as to why my pants are on the pis5 too


----------



## jw007

Some good mass there mate

legs look ok to me...

Very impressive


----------



## miles2345

they have improved but I look at them and just think they make me top heavy. My motivation is to get on stage this year and not have to worry about my legs, (probably calves though!!) but I know in myself I cannot do more than I do so it is coming, I just need to be patient....

Not my best skill!


----------



## jw007

miles2345 said:


> they have improved but I look at them and just think they make me top heavy. My motivation is to get on stage this year and not have to worry about my legs, (probably calves though!!) but I know in myself I cannot do more than I do so it is coming, I just need to be patient....
> 
> Not my best skill!


PMSL, patience not mine either

It will come mate, but end of day you can fight genetics, but your still young so loads can happen\ change

A comp would give you an awesome rebound tho:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

i'm doing the hercules in october, inters over 90kg


----------



## miles2345

jw007 said:


> PMSL, patience not mine either
> 
> It will come mate, but end of day *you can fight genetics*, but your still young so loads can happen\ change
> 
> A comp would give you an awesome rebound tho:thumb:


REEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

looking large in the pics mate, although i must say after having a look at you in the gym last weekend the pics dont do your (off season condition)much justice mate!!!


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, i;ll try get a pic to show abs at the gym at the weekend, still same condition as sat when i saw you but as I am hairy as an ape, lit from above you cant see my abs, its ok though you can just tell everyone they ARE there:thumb:


----------



## reflexlewis

yeh mate the abs are there, i got your back. :thumb:

Although it was hard to find them under all that body hair......i cant say anything cuz im just the same.


----------



## miles2345

So true - although I imagine yours to be much blonder  , more polar bear like than gorilla


----------



## LittleChris

Good size and good condition. Nicely done mate.

What dosing do you use on MT2 out of interest- got 50mg coming and need some ideas on how to use it.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## miles2345

i did 1mg/d for 10 days with as many sunshowers as I could take after the second day, havent had one since and just doing 1/2 mg monday and friday


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

miles2345 said:


> i did 1mg/d for 10 days with as many sunshowers as I could take after the second day, havent had one since and just doing 1/2 mg monday and friday


Doesnt the sickness p1ss you off, or dose dropping down to half a MG make it less of an issue?


----------



## miles2345

last thing i do before i go to sleep so i dont even notice it


----------



## Haimer

I noticed from the video and your pic also you have pretty massive delts! I always knew you were fairly well built but I didn't realise you were that big.

Apologies if you have posted it already but what is your current off season weight?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looking very good, you`ve added size from the last journal I saw- well done.


----------



## miles2345

18 stone 10 (262lbs) and i'm 6ft 1in, delts have always just grown well and to be honest I hammer them when I train them but when I was strapped for time last year I prioritised other body parts weekly and probably trained them a couple of times a month, however this year they are getting hammered every week


----------



## miles2345

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Looking very good, you`ve added size from the last journal I saw- well done.


cheers, looking forward to getting back on the slin and igf in 2 weeks to see out the course and bridge my pct


----------



## brickhoused

Looking really good miles, I have always seen your physique as having alot of potential, your muscles seem to just run into each other well and perfect proportions and symmetry, well done mate.


----------



## Guest

brickhoused said:


> Looking really good miles, I have always seen your physique as having alot of potential, your muscles seem to just run into each other well and perfect proportions and symmetry, well done mate.


I was thinking the same! Great physique mate...one to watch for sure.


----------



## miles2345

thanks guys real nice boost to hear things like that


----------



## miles2345

good back session tonight had to mix it up a little to train round my forearm pain and will be giving shoulders and arms a miss and upping the ibuprofen to try and get rid over the weekend. And movement where pressure goes through palm when supinated is wrecking right on the bone bout 4 inches back from the thumb.

wide pull downs with d grips

bent over t-bar rows

close grip pull downs

heavy leg curls

high rep stiff leg deads

hams felt awesome when i left tonight


----------



## miles2345

didnt train shoulders tonight and my arm is feeling quite a lot better so prob give arms a miss tomo, although triceps were ok last week. But, for the sake of a couple of days rest its probably worth it.

What the hell has happened to omega labs, I need IGF soon and now they are unavailable! Ace

Looking forward to tonight, first night since Liam was born that Lou has been able to let him stay at my mums (or anywhere), so going out for a meal and stuff and finally get a night to ourselves for the first time in 1 year and 16 days!! not that I'm counting, we nearly jumped a flight to amsterdam for the night but couldnt get to the flight in time!!haha


----------



## miles2345

why are bulk powders incapable of delivering on the 24hour delivery, 3/3 orders have now taken longer than I paid for. I dont pay for 24hour delivery at 8:30 am yesterday to look at the order history now and it says processing, 5 kilo tub of whey, not the most compex orderto be fair, Its fcuking me off now!


----------



## hilly

to be honest i have found both them and myprotein to be terrible with orders now.

i barely use them if i can avoid it.


----------



## miles2345

defeats the fcuking object if every time you end up buying some expensive little tub to get you through the wait!


----------



## miles2345

just got an email back after kicking off, FULLY expecting it to be sent out by the end of the day , and someone is going to make sure they send it.......... on fcuking Monday with wait 5% discount code next time, what about postage, and i dont intend on using them again!


----------



## miles2345

I want to know why when CHUKS say to guarantee next day delivery orders must be placed by 1, when they replied to my email at 1253 why they couldnt have sorted it then rather than leave it til monday, i can only assume I am at the end of a long list of disappointed let down customers


----------



## LittleChris

Pitiful service!

If they advertise it then you are right to expect it within that time frame.

I have used BBWarehouse and they have been spot on for the 3orders. MyProtien have only let me down once, but have ordered from them for close to 2years. Good company overall.


----------



## hilly

see i have had several problems with myprotein over the last 6 months.


----------



## miles2345

went and saw stu todam my mate is ahead of schedule for the west, and is still on no cardio, and slin for the next 2 weeks!!! fcuker!!!

The extra carbs have had no bad effects, no calipers but stu and lewis both thought around 10% still, starting slin for the next 6 weeks starting monday, 2 more weeks of deca and enanthate then the following 5 weeks tren, prop and win and clen

I'm adding t3 in for the next 6 weeks to keep help keep fat at bay on slin, 1 a day split am and pm


----------



## miles2345

Little update, forearm is getting much better now, and had quite a good leg session, finally got my whey through on Tuesday!! THEN... get back from gym to see my mrs on her knees with a dustpan and brush!!! she knocked the whole fcuking thing all over the floor so I now have to add the calories of all the dust that is now in my whey¬¬!


----------



## miles2345

Good day today, 18 11 first time this morning heaviest i been and condition is much the same as it has been.

Trained shoulders today, and was fired up for it, new dumbells at the gym, york with solid ends instead of individual plates that rattle, up to 65kgs now, last week i hated them as i couldnt get used to the grip compared to the ergo grip we did have as it felt like the weight was more on the outside but felt ok this week.

Workout went...

Seated db press

40kx15 50kx10 50kx10 65kx5 (PB)

Behind the neck press

1plate x 15 2 plates x 10 3 plates x 5 (never done more than a plate)

raises etc as usual

really pleased


----------



## laurie g

what mates doing the west miles? what class is he doing


----------



## miles2345

my mate Chris, training partner, doing 1st timers


----------



## laurie g

good the more the merrior the PORTSMOUTH shows risks sapping some off the competitorsfrom the west


----------



## miles2345

really??? doesnt make sense west is an alrite show, i know the Plymouth obviously has good physiques in but never thought it was big enough show for anyone to choose it over the West, thought it was later in the year anyway??


----------



## laurie g

aww maaan sorry miles what a nob i meant the portsmouth- tis on the same day let me edit my post accordingly


----------



## miles2345

dont then i look a tit!


----------



## dmcc

Jeez Miles monster workout. Get some photos up, if you're nearly 19st and still in good condition!!


----------



## miles2345

GUYS!!! I HAVE A CONFESSION TO MAKE......

recently I have been saying I am 10% bf or thereabouts, but, this morning when on my scales I hit the BF button as i was getting on, turns out I'm actually 43.8% I'm sorry for letting you down

hahaha why do they even sell them!!


----------



## laurie g

i know they are crap i stood on one 2 days from the british finals and was 20%- with striated glutes hmmmmmmmm


----------



## dmcc

Bloater. On that basis, I must be about 150% BF.


----------



## miles2345

I thought I was as lean as a chicken, turns out I'm the same as Dairy Blend, Butter-Canola Oil Spread, 44% Fat, Reduced Salt, Added Calcium

Nice, looks like i'll be competing at 8 stone then this year, bummer


----------



## miles2345

Dont wanna jinx it but had a real god leg session, avoiding normal squats for now, but did 7,8,9,10 plates a side on leg press for 20s. then hack squats 2plates for 15, 3,4 plates a side for 10, really pleased felt dog ruff after but glad to feel like i'd hit em hard.

Chest tonight, strongest i have been, 9 reps on 4 plates, and only needed help on 1or 2, then second set for 6. Hammering calves still too twice a week but as usual feels like I'm ****ing into the wind. Still they are improving and a long way to go til my comp and even further til the 2010 brits if things go to plan, so, just keep persevering, getting stronger and bigger just so slowly!!!


----------



## reflexlewis

4 plates 9 reps! not bad mate:thumbup1:

although hack squats for only 10 to 15 reps, hope you are not slacking there miles:lol: :lol: :lol:

its good to see that you were able to have a good leg workout, lets hope it will continue that way all the way to the show


----------



## miles2345

FINGERS CROSSED! will get the reps in next couple of weeks but experimenting wih what is hurting my knee the least, hi rep or weight, but as I'm training i think the injury is passing. I hope

Hows the leg mate, I got 3 weeks off after next week so could all have a few sessions together if you are up for it


----------



## reflexlewis

i will keep mine crossed aswell.

leg is ok about another 3 weeks before i can start to train it though (according to my sports rehabilatator)

i will be up for that mate, if i eventually get back training properly:cursing:


----------



## miles2345

well i'll talk to you and stu closer to the time and see if we can sort something out.


----------



## jw007

miles2345 said:


> GUYS!!! I HAVE A CONFESSION TO MAKE......
> 
> recently I have been saying I am 10% bf or thereabouts, but, this morning when on my scales I hit the BF button as i was getting on, turns out I'm actually 43.8% I'm sorry for letting you down
> 
> hahaha why do they even sell them!!


Fatty:beer:


----------



## miles2345

Saw Stu today and got sorted for klast 5 weeks of my course,

2ml prop every 3rd day

2ml tren ace every 3rd day

2ml eq twice a week

clen, starting at 1 a day building up to and maintaining 3 a day

t3 1/2 am 1/2 pm

carry on slin 4x wk 6iu am 6iu pm

and gh as usual

Will be replacing half my sludge meals with solid food soon and looking forward to it, after next week will be able to go back to the proper diet I usually do as soon as I get away from the nursery timetable, at LUNCHTIME ON FRIDAY!!!!!!

missed shouldres tonight going to plymouth, but will squeeze em in at the weekend if I can, but might not be abkle to with Mother's Day, they always get ****y when you go to the gym for an hour.

Selfish!!


----------



## hilly

cycle looks good mate interesting use of compounds whats the EQ in their for


----------



## miles2345

no deca! knees have been a bit dodgy again so just to help em out a bit

BTW when did i become a Gold Member?


----------



## miles2345

FINALLY!!!!! FULL LEG SESSION (well pretty much  )

leg extentions 4x20 up to 80kg

leg press few warm ups then 6,8,10 plates for 20

hack squats 1,2 plates for 20 3 plates for 15, knee little twinge so stopped

leg curls 3x 20

except for knee twinging, so pleased two weeks in a row now pretty decent workouts, was totally fcuked today haven.t felt like it for what seems like ages


----------



## hilly

pleased for you mate nothing better than an injury healing and getting back into training especially when its something as enjoyable as legs lol


----------



## miles2345

thing is mate having suffered so much from knee probs I love training legs because there was so long i wasnt able too so for me its harder to deal with leg injuries than any other.

Well except when i wiped the underside of my bellend on the heated towel rail.... dont ASK, dont know how my banjo string made it through the blister


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Jst flicked thru last few pages. Miles you are freaky strong dude. 180 bench for 9 and 65 db shoulder pres for 5! when u competing next? you should do very well mate with that strength, must be gaining a lot of muscle


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, i'm really happy with how things are going bar a couple of niggly injury setbacks and I am happy because I am lifting the weights with good form. But, to be honest the weight i lift is probably the least important factor in how i will do come comp time. I am making good gains and i'm really happy, i'm doing the hercules inters over 90s 25th october. But i am confident I am on track to bring a much improved package come october


----------



## hilly

miles2345 said:


> thing is mate having suffered so much from knee probs I love training legs because there was so long i wasnt able too so for me its harder to deal with leg injuries than any other.
> 
> Well except when i wiped the underside of my bellend on the heated towel rail.... dont ASK, dont know how my banjo string made it through the blister


im the same mate i have weak ligaments in my left knee and every10 monts or so it will pop and i cnt walk for 3 weeks. its only been this last 6 months after doing alot of rehab work such as light weight reps and stretches etc for 6 months that i have been able to train legs properly and i love it in a sick way.

the bell end incident sounds nasty to me.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

miles2345 said:


> cheers mate, i'm really happy with how things are going bar a couple of niggly injury setbacks and I am happy because I am lifting the weights with good form. But, to be honest the weight i lift is probably the least important factor in how i will do come comp time. I am making good gains and i'm really happy, i'm doing the hercules inters over 90s 25th october. But i am confident I am on track to bring a much improved package come october


What you intending to come in at in October? 230-240?


----------



## miles2345

I'b be ecstatic if I was but not gonna speculate, to be honest contest weight doesn't cross my mind until I get ready to diet. I'll get as big as I can keeping fat lower than last time running up to that point and then I'll come in at whatever weight puts me bang on. Last time between 2007 & 2008 i put on about 18lbs on stage and the improvements to my 2007 diet and training in 2008 is nowhere near as much as it has improved since then, but I would LIKE to be a stone heavier on stage and think that is definitely achievable.

Plus this time will be the second time working with stuart so that will also be a positive


----------



## miles2345

Started new block of 5 weeks this week as you know. Been using GL Tren Ace and Pro Chem Prop, 2ml of each x2 a week (4ml shots). My legs both times have flared up really badly, 1st 1 died down, this one is dire. Got a mega egg on my right quad, bit warm but not red, stuart said he's had probs with GL before as it isnt PH balanced, anyone else experienced it cos I almost feel like binning the bottle and getting something else its that bad


----------



## miles2345

so..... flucloxacillin for my balooning leg, wont be using that bottle anymore thanks!!!!  going down now, also, dont double up on antibiotics to kick start them, most migning taste i had from a burp that i can remember.

On a plus, needed to have an Iphone, managed to kick off at vodafone on the phone got tariff to minimum, and this showp will buy my phone for 200+ tomo, which will now more than pay off remainder of contract and the 57 that i had to pay to upgrade to the 16GB. It is AWESOME, if you are thinking about about getting one do it!


----------



## miles2345

devastated!! just trained chest heavy set benchin really strong, reppin out for 20 on 3 plates, and left pec popped, dont look too bad but feels **** couldnt change gear, feels high up near the shoulder but am waiting to see sp/massege bird for diagnosis. felt like it popped across the ribs like a shooting popping feeling not excrutiating but sh!t me up and I'm absolutely gutted, just hope its not too bad.

how long does it take to get back to training


----------



## dmcc

Shííít mate. PM ShaunMc, he did his pec in a few months back and it's not held him back. Hope it's OK.


----------



## miles2345

cheers, ice and nurofen for now i'll pm him later unless he sees this first


----------



## reflexlewis

tendons mate!!!

if it felt like an unusual popping feeling than you have most likely damaged the tendons mate.

thats what happened to me


----------



## LittleChris

Hopefully nothing too serious eh bud. Fingers crossed...


----------



## miles2345

reflexlewis said:


> tendons mate!!!
> 
> if it felt like an unusual popping feeling than you have most likely damaged the tendons mate.
> 
> thats what happened to me


i hope so mate


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> i hope so mate


definately sounds the same, not hugely painfull but such a strange sensation?

hopefully they have just torn in themselves (which it sounds like) so will need to take 4 weeks off training, if they have torn off the bone then you are in **** street, but it doesnt sound like they have.

Its a nightmare mate i know, well maybe we can now both NOT train together. lol


----------



## miles2345

how dya fanct 7 take aways a week, and lets just get fat as fcuk and take up sumo when we're better?!


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> how dya fanct 7 take aways a week, and lets just get fat as fcuk and take up sumo when we're better?!


sounds good to me!!!

KFC and cheesecake here we come!


----------



## miles2345

at least I can hammer legs!! oh no cos my knees keep fcuking up,

adds dominoes and indian to the list


----------



## reflexlewis

miles2345 said:


> at least I can hammer legs!! oh no cos my knees keep fcuking up,
> 
> adds dominoes and indian to the list


well at least i can hammer legs! oh no cuz my legs are fcuk up!

you know what, whos knows the number for dominos im starting now!!!


----------



## miles2345

01803 313444

used to have it on speed dial but i know it off by heart

314800 chinese

215541 indian

sad eh


----------



## dmcc

reflexlewis said:


> you know what, whos knows the number for dominos im starting now!!!


087 1212 1212  :whistling:


----------



## hilly

bad news about the chest mate,

im guna have to stop coming in here if you boys ar guna continue to talk about take away food. ive just had turkey and green beans


----------



## reflexlewis

dmcc:lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry hilly, well i would much rather eat dry turkey and green beans, sounds scrumptious (you love it really):laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Lewis, you think I'm joking there?  Or www.dominos.co.uk....


----------



## miles2345

ringall the numbers i called, dominoes, silver tress and maha bharat! i'm def not joking, any way heroes is on maybe i can get claires healing power if i buy the box set tomo!!

yes, resorting to blind optiism


----------



## reflexlewis

wat! you can order online........awesome


----------



## dmcc

You mean you didn't know?!?! I do it all the time, though not all offers are available. And you can even order by text....

I am a bad, bad, bad man.


----------



## reflexlewis

dmcc said:


> You mean you didn't know?!?! I do it all the time, though not all offers are available. And you can even order by text....
> 
> I am a bad, bad, bad man.


txt!!! who thinks of these wonderful ideas!

anyway miles rest up mate, your sports therapist will probably be able to tell you what it is but if you have any problems my guy will ultrasound it so you can see the full extent of the damage.


----------



## miles2345

cheers ok let you know tomo pm


----------



## miles2345

havent updated for a week but its not been a great week til yesterday. I was a [email protected] last week, my diet and routine went out the window whilst i was sulking about my chest and I'm really pi55ed off with myself cos i lost loads of weight.

But, chest is feeling MUCH better the total rest, ice and nurofen really helped so i dont think its anywhere near as bad as I first thought and now i can just feel the nodules where the surface has torn, but my Spmassage bird has been ill for a week!! better still i trained legs last night and hammered them and didnt get a twinge in my knee, so as long as I can hammer legs and calves whilst i am resting other bits i'll be a lot happier!


----------



## hilly

keep ure chin up mate and keep thrashing those legs.


----------



## miles2345

had my first rehab type session on chest today, frustrating but better than expected, just used seated chest press machine, 3x20 normal grip then same on neutral grpi, really squeezing each rep, building up to 1 plate a side with no pain and very careful light stretches with each set. think its gonna be a long time to get confudence back in it though


----------



## miles2345

diet back on track this week, got most my weight back on and trained back and legs fine, shoulders was disappointing and didnt feel worth doing, and arms tomo. biceps were hard to train last week but triceps were fine so hopefully it'll all be fine tomorrow, all preacher for biceps to take everything off chest


----------



## miles2345

sorry havent really posted much on here of late but training went to sh!t for a couple of weeks whilst totally resting my chest. Had 2 weeks now of building up what i am doing with my chest sessions. After the rest last week i did the seated chest press machine 3x 20 with each grip with 10 a side and finished with 20 a side for 1 set, this week i did the same but started with 20 a side and finished on 40 a side which is what i will stay at for a good 2 weeks. Felt comfortable and not painful but still enough to feel like i had done something. I also added in a few sets of pec dec to start getting the flexibility back.

Legs are going fine, hammered them this week, all 20 reps, just cant put weight up at the mo because although i feel i could do more on hack squats, by the end of the session my knee is twinging each week, so i'm borderline with what im doing but dont want to be back to doing nthing on legs again!

I'm off now running HCG EOD for 9 shots, with tamoxifen x1 and clomidx2 a day for 45 days. ****ed off a bit with how much weight seemed to drop off when resting chest but i was on fast acting gear which i came off to take loads of nurofen (i cant do them toghether cos i get pains in my liver area) and my diet stupidly went out the window for the first week when sulking about my chest. But i plan now to make the most of the off spell and stick to the following diet, much more solid food now as im back to normal uni timetable which allows me to do so.

150g oats, 2xwhey, 8 eggs (4 yolks)

150g oats 250 g chicken

150 g oats 250g chicken

150g oats 8 eggs as above

100g oats 2xwhey

train

bsn true mass

evening meal consisting of veg, protein, low carbs if any

2tbs peanut butter and 2xwhey

i tried substituting oats for potatoes but felt bloaty and i dont really with oats, just used to them now i guess, but i am going to try brown rice for 2 meals a day as of next week and see how i go.

i have also budgeted to be able to buy all my gear for my show before the summer which will leave me under no finalncial stress over my break from uni and my diet, which last year saw me working 5 mights a week til 2 until a week out from the show, so hopefully will be much easier now.

Looking forward to going and seeing the West as my training partner is competing in the first timers and I hope he does well, got a fair bit of water to shift and was still full and hard after depleting for 3 days?! so he isnt carbing up dramatically but i hope he comes through on the day.

Good luck to anyone competing in either the West or the Portsmouth they are both great shows and its a shame people cant enjoy them both like usual


----------



## hilly

bad news about the drop in weight pal but with ure injury etc theirs nothing much you can do it was probs water anyway.

diet wise have you tried cous cous? im the same as you with potato makes me feel very tired after. ive just found tesco do a fresh mild curry cous cous in the potato salads and coldsaw section. its got good micro breakdowns and is bloody lovely mate and you can just eat it right out of the tub. would be ideal for 2 of your chicken meals. its something i will be using once i finish this cut.


----------



## miles2345

i might try it, depends on cost really mate, main reason for oats other than the amount of carbs you get from low quantity


----------



## hilly

i think its like 1.70 for a 500g tub so it would do 3 meals. not as cheap as the oats like. i could eat oats all day like your diet above. a few raisens and some choc protein powder its my favourite meal.


----------



## miles2345

WANTED TO SAY CONGRATS TO MY MATE AND TRAINING PARTNER, CHRIS SUMNER FOR WINNING A COMPETITIVE FIRST TIMERS CLAS OF 8 COMPETITIORS AT THE WEST BRITAIN!! AND THANKS TO STU FOR HIS HELP THROUGHOUT HIS PREP.

PROGRESS!! Good chest session tonight, still didn't go over 2 plates a side but 6 sets over 2 exercises, all for 20 reps with that weight. BUT.... was able to do 20 reps, 3 sets, on cable cross overs with a stretch and bout 70% normal weight. Feeling really happy about it too, had 4/9 shots of hcg and this week feel like ive put a bit more weight on too


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff about the chest 

How long are you off cycle for now?


----------



## miles2345

about 9 weeks mate, then get on gear 2 weeks before my diet begins, gonna start talking through prep this week with stu so i can get stacked up while i have the dough


----------



## LittleChris

Ah nice one.

Which show will it be?

You are in teaching I remember, something I am considering myself. How do you find getting the meals in during the working day?


----------



## miles2345

Mr Hercules, Intermediates Over 90kg class, and there arent many jobs better for fitting meals in, eat before at 830 break at 10 30 lunch at 1230 mid afternoon 5 mins outside at 200-230 its easy


----------



## miles2345

havent really got on the scales in the last week or so, all i know is that before i started my pct i had dropped to about 18 4, but i got on the scales this morning at 18 13 after feeling full and bigger over the last week.

My diet has been really good since starting my pct and i am now onto my 6th shot of hcg, i have been getting in much more solid food but i found 150g rice hard works so protein sources coming from eggs (2 meals), chicken (3meals) and whey (3 meals) but my carbs are staying with oats, i just get on with them, i dont bloat out anymore even when i eat loads of them so im not going to change it until i diet probably.

Training has been good this week, chest was a real positive and gave me a lift but my knee was twinging by the end of the session although i found bringing my feet lower on hack squats put it more on my quads but also helped my knee, so i'll have a treatment on my leg tomo and a follow-up on my chest and then i'll see if i can do a bit more on hack squats with my feet in that position.

Leg training is good still but i feel really strong and could go considerably heavier, however after doing leg press first for about 5x20 working up to 8-10 plates a side, 2 plates a side on hack squat for 3x20 still fries them!

Back and hams tonight, gonna try 120-40 on my last set of SLDL as i felt strong last week on 100k, got the chiropractor tomorrow too, so that is probably conveniently scheduled!


----------



## miles2345

ace back session tonight,

wide pulls, straight bar (d-grip) stack 3x15

t-bar rows med grip 4 plates 3x15

seated row 100k 3x15

leg gurls 60k 2x20 80kgx10

SLDL 100kg 3x10

i train hams x2 a week. i'm trying to go heavier now on back nights and keep to 20s on legs nights.

Louise has trained with me for 2 weeks now, stuck to a diet that Paul gave her months ago and has lost 6 pounds, im well impressed at how hard she's been training, 35-40kg pulldowns for 15 reps i thought was quite good


----------



## miles2345

had an odd session today and i feel fcuked, it was arms and calves, and the bigger im getting the more frustrated im getting with tris and calves, so i thought id shock them a bit. I generally do medium-highish reps to get a massive pump in tris and calves and it seemed to work for a while but recently i feel strong body parts are getting stronger and making weaker ones more evident. Today i went as heavy as i could go on pushdowns with straight bar and rope, tieing a 20k plate round the stack and just going for failure around 10 to start with dropping to 6-8, i did the same with calves, warmed up with 25 reps then put ull the weight on and went to failure , 10, 8, 8 then seated i did the same without the warmup set.

trying to decide at the moment whether to just keep my training the same through the off spell whilst my weight is staying stable, or whether to train more than one bodypart on one night and give myself the extra recovery day. At the mo im sticking with what im doing, my weight has gone up since pct started 2 weeks ago and if it begins to drop i think ill try something different until i get on my course at the end of june.

And an added bonus for this year is that my holiday falls the week before my diet starts so at least i get the first of my two weeks away eating what i like, but the second week diet starts! cant wait now!!


----------



## miles2345

Two kicks in the nuts today - apparently the Hercules has now been moved to colchester, 5 hours away as opposed to surrey, luckily my mates and family wont be fussed so will still come and support but its a long way to go!! Also i got the dates wrong for my hols so ill be 4 weeks in when i go, so none of my grandads food again!!!! Gutted!!!!Might try n get a few pics up or link to a vid as an update for how im looking, in 4th week off


----------



## miles2345

I might try and take a couple later but here is one i had on my phone from friday


----------



## ABOBO

looking large and incharge... no evidence of a pec tear in those shots


----------



## EDG301

Will be there coming to support, good luck bro and looking BIG


----------



## miles2345

its left side, it wasnt bad but who knows if it will be evident when i'm shredded?! hope not but think it may show a bit in front bis and front lat spread, but my sports massage bird says it could be thrown by the atrophy suffered after resting it. Even so it could have been so much worse, if it does show, i just gotta take it on the chin.

BTW you look huge in your recent pics i would have had you around 260!!


----------



## miles2345

EDG301 said:


> Will be there coming to support, good luck bro and looking BIG


Supporting anyone in particular?? got a mate doing it?? Lower back looks thick in your avvy, been deadlifting??


----------



## miles2345

my knee has been twinging a bit this week so im not sure what to do for legs tonight, leg extensions are the worse for it so might just do 1-10 plates on leg press to really warm up the joint and hammer them, going up 2 plates at a time. Then try hacks if it feels ok at the end.


----------



## EDG301

miles2345 said:


> Supporting anyone in particular?? got a mate doing it?? Lower back looks thick in your avvy, been deadlifting??


Cheers man....I may have been :whistling: lol.

Yeah Pob from hercules gym and scott horton whos putting on the show. Its only down the road from me. Entered the Hercules when i was 16, was my first show and it definitely gave me the bug to compete again, a real gooden. Scott knows how to put on a good show!!


----------



## miles2345

i cant wait to see how much of a difference my improvements will make on stage. He's in my class so i'll look forward to that. just cant wait to start dieting, be good just getting ready with one show in mind so i can come in 100% for a qualifier rather than 95% when you have to pull in for the final straight after.


----------



## hilly

lookin large mate and lean as well great stuff


----------



## miles2345

cheers bud


----------



## miles2345

trained back and calves today, trained calves first cos my mate was there so i thought id jump in with him. It was an awesome session got real strength gains this year in my calves and today lifted more than I ever had before and with good form, they have definitely improved so I have to be happy that they are moving in the right direction. They have gone from really diabiolically sh!t to just really **** so who wouldnt be happy with that!!

Back was ok had to do it all on pull downs as my knees need a full rest this week i chose to leave out bent over t-bars and anything else that puts strain through my knees.

Had a good day in general today, only got three assignments to do this term and one is the start of my dissertation which I wrote today, well the majority of it, so I'm a month ahead of schedule and it means I can now enjoy my birthday tomorrow with Lou and Liam knowing that I have made this term a lot more stress free!


----------



## hilly

happy birthday for 2moro mate


----------



## ah24

Looking good man, you look liek Layne Norton in that pic haha


----------



## miles2345

hilly2008 said:


> happy birthday for 2moro mate


cheers mate



ah24 said:


> Looking good man, you look liek Layne Norton in that pic haha


cheers,never heard of that guy though just googled him though


----------



## ah24

miles2345 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> cheers,never heard of that guy though just googled him though


Yeah weren't sure if you would of heard of him....V clued up guy, finishing his PhD in protein metabolism - if you get a chance, have a flick through his videos on bodybuilding.com. Some quite controversial views but backs it with both anecdotal and scientific evidence...

anyways, back on track - remember first seeing you at Pompey show back in 07, awesome physique back then that seems to be coming on leaps and bounds, keep it up dude :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, i'll have a look. The pompey seems a long time ago!


----------



## miles2345

ok so here a a few pic from the expo, good time today, kai green is a legend and what an ace bloke and also what a great ambassador for the sport, smart, articulate and friendly, just what we need. Phil Heath and Flex were cool too and spent endless hours signing autographs and meeting people having pics etc. Mariusz was disappointing i thought walking round looking like he didnt want to be there or see anyone


----------



## dmcc

Off-topic but Miles you are an absolute lump mate, and looking good too. Nice to meet you yesterday.


----------



## miles2345

cheers darren you were much taller than i thought, didnt feel it walking around today!!  lol

funny seeing people you think are from the sight then checking. I met joe (jw007) and pea head and that was it really, good to have a quick chat in person


----------



## dmcc

Well next to Zack Khan etc anyone would get a complex... But you looked at home mate, it was well funny seeing you looking at me looking at you thinking "do I know him?" :lol: Seems today was a good day, if not maybe better. Ah well, I had other things to do.


----------



## miles2345

1000% better mate, i know what you mean mate i had that long stare with everyone, prob is when you only know their username !!!!haha


----------



## miles2345

i think you are on my rep list, but i have to work that off before repping others


----------



## pob80

awsome pics mate all though hard to tell from the pics you have a good size on you and shape im gutted I couldnt get the time off work because would have been good to catch up up with you and the other guys I didnt realise how big you were untill I saw pics of you standing next to the others I better pull my finger out


----------



## miles2345

yeah woulda been good to chat, your a fair size urself by the sound of it at nearly 20 stone! Im holding my weight though off gear now though so i'm getting increasingly more excited about getting on my diet and more and more motivated especially after this weekend!!!


----------



## miles2345

started to up my chest workout so last night I added in DB flat press worked up to 50s for ten. Felt ok, touch wood. Also was able to do 1 plate a side on incline bench for 3x15. so heading in the right direction. Gonna get back into some decent shoulder pressing too this week, but I am having 3 weeks rest on legs to try and shift this tendonitis, if anyone like miss BC sees this what is your advice on shifting this so i can see if it pairs up with what ive been told


----------



## miles2345

I am not on to fall for the spiel when someone is trying to sell you something in a pitch after doing sales for 2 years, but, after speaking to Flex Lewis about taking shakes during training, I genuinely believed he was being sincere so I've ordered some Size On and will add 10mg BCAA and 10mg glutamine and see how i get on with it. If he was just talking crap, he is a marketers dream because I genuinely believe that he believes it works.

I am going to add in my calves and triceps day to fill the legs day that im leaving out for at least 3 weeks, my calves are getting better though. This might not make sense to you unless you have experienced it, but i feel that if you have a very weak bodypart it is very hard to feel like you are training it hard when it feels like there is no substance there to squeeze, but as my calves are improving I can really focus on big contractions as there is something to work on and focus on there now.

I would like tips or suggestions from people who have successfully brought up triceps from a weak part to a strong part, and how you did it. I am finding that heavy for low reps is starting to make a slight difference now but what did you find. Best exercises, reps, training style etc????

Aside from that I was wondering if there is anything those of you who nose through my journal would like to know, see or anything you would like me to add to my updates then put it down and I'll do my best to add it in


----------



## hilly

interesting on the shake during training. at the moment i only take a pwo shake but have been contemplating adding in a pre workout creatine/bcaa/glutamine mix and a drink of bcaa and glutamine during training.

do you have a pre workout shake miles? i may start having a shake during to see how it gets on seems as your giving it ago and flex seems to believe in it 

Triceps i feel i brought up by doing heavy dips one week then heavy bench the next keeping reps between 8-12 all the time and taking most exercises to failure. i just wish i new what would work for my biceps lol.

as for your journal mate not much else i can think of for you to add i no you say your diet stays pretty much the same. do you do any cardio while off season? and also do you have a scheduled cheat meal/day or just eat when and if you fancy something

whats your opinion on creatine mate worth it or not as its something i have never used.


----------



## miles2345

yesh i used NO Explode for ages and it is really good, but used it 5 times on legs and puked my ring up out the top floor window every time. I habe to say i have used creatine~(bsn nitrix) and got good results but it is one supplement i dont really use as much as I probably should although but i do use bcaa and glutamine.

I dont really have a cheat day but instead i just have the philosophy off season that I stick to a diet meticulously 99% of the time then if lou wants a take away in the week then i'll just have one and not worry about it, or if i go into town with my mate on a saturday I'll have a burger king and a few other high calorie, high fat meals over the weekend. I tend to find when I have a 'cheat day' I tend to miss meals and not eat enough (although pre contest i eat the cupboards out to the point of knowing ill be sick if i do anything other than lay down).

Just trained back thought id take 2 scoops of superpump, it was good and brought my veins out although adding the size on on top with a belt on doing bent over rows made me feel a bit rough and it was repeating a bit and i did feel a bit bloaty walking out drinking the usual post workout true mass. Good session though, strength is still just about the same, although my last set of 15 on the stack on pull downs is getting more like 12 reps.

Problem is at the mo is avoiding compound movements because of my chest but various pushdowns and strict french press is definitely working, i do 2 sets high reps work down the stack with 12 reps then attach a 20 kg plate and got to total failure for 3/4 sets over two movements then go 30k a side on french press, for about 6 then strip it to 20 and rep out for a few sets. I have to say though my weaker bodyparts seem to be responding to very heavy, low reps and big stretches between sets seems to be making a noticable difference for such a short period of time


----------



## ABOBO

How tall are you exactly.. because i checked my height and its just under 6ft.. and you mentioned me being taller than you in our last comp in portsmouth. I was at the bodypower on sunday. would have been nice to meet you.. i bet you are extra charged and motivated after that weekend..


----------



## ba baracuss

Fair play mate you're a big fvcker. You're one of the few I've seen pics of at that expo who doesn't look small compared to the pro's they've had photos with :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

ABOBO said:


> How tall are you exactly.. because i checked my height and its just under 6ft.. and you mentioned me being taller than you in our last comp in portsmouth. I was at the bodypower on sunday. would have been nice to meet you.. i bet you are extra charged and motivated after that weekend..


Im bout 6 1 that always seems weird to me cos i remember thinking how big is that fcuker when u walked in i also have pics where u look considerably taller, but must just be optical illusion. But ur right im so buzzing to get going now just praying a rest will be what my knees need


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

There are some big guys in those pics!

Saying that Miles you are a lump also standing next to guys with 20+ inch arms!


----------



## miles2345

ba baracuss said:


> Fair play mate you're a big fvcker. You're one of the few I've seen pics of at that expo who doesn't look small compared to the pro's they've had photos with :thumbup1:


Cheers, stood close though their mascle mass is like a different animal. i think it puts things into perspective about peoples general size but it just made me realise i have quite a big frame, just need to fill it out and get thicker. for 3 years runnin now i put on a good stone a year so if figure if i can put on even around 10lbs in each of the next two years itll put me where id like to be when im finally doomed to the super heavyweights. I know gains will probably slow but for me i need goals like that to keep me focussed and id always rather fall a little short of a difficult goal than achieve one that takes no effort


----------



## miles2345

had a massage on quads and hams yesterday to help ease my knees off, but have been told i can train adductors and hams still. Been given a different anti inflammatory by the doctor as i keep getting kidney pain on nurofen so loadsa stretching, icing and all that guff for a few weeks then ease back into it.


----------



## miles2345

couple of pics 18 10, 4 weeks of now, took on my i phone, which has crap camera so it doesnt do justice to how hairy i am at the mo!! not even lookng at my legs til i can train them again its too depressing


----------



## dmcc

Chest rug!!!

Looking bloody big. Git.


----------



## hilly

lookin very large mate and bodyfat is pretty lean for off season id say good stuff mate keep it up


----------



## miles2345

to be honest im leaner than those pictures give credit. I think my bf has gone up slightly but not enough to worry about changing my diet, tbh i want to keep the calories and food high until i get back on my course to try and maintain as much muscle as poss.


----------



## ABOBO

Great progress.. focus areas seem to be arms. What do you do for them?


----------



## miles2345

Its really triceps that are my focuz my bis grow when i hammer them but tris have been lagging so just started as heavy as i can go to failure around 6-10 andi can see a change just not on any gear but its definitely the type of training that my tris and calves seem to be responding to


----------



## ABOBO

I used to think arms were a weak area.. but i noticed.. when i put on bodyweight.. my arms grow too... But still need to work on my arms just like you.

Are you into volume training when it comes to arms?


----------



## miles2345

not really mate but i might try giant sets or something like that because if im honest my biceps used to be a strong bodypart and last year with the time constraints i had from uni and having liam, i had to prioritise bodyparts, and that meant missing either biceps or shoulders, but i think i over prioritised to some extent and to the detriment of my arms


----------



## miles2345

i had my equivalent of a leg session today, a mix of rehab stuff on tendons and hitting hams and adductors. Warmed up on the bike and then 3x30 quad stretches, very light leg ext for 20s then big stretches again putting friction across tendons between sets. High reps have been aggrevating my tendonss so i have been advised 6x6 may help on hams, so i went heavy on curls to failure but sldl 140k 6x6 and adductor machine on stack 5x15 and im sat here watching great british menu and my adductors are cramping up like fcuk, its a good crack trying to get rid of it in both legs at the same time!! haha done the trick though, managed to ease off my knees and not aggrevate them, game them a good strech the bits i did 'train' feel blown


----------



## miles2345

Also, i had bloods taken today so will post. Up LFTs on thurs or friday when i get the results


----------



## miles2345

trained chest and calves tonight, gradually gaining confidence in my chest and pressed 2 sets on the 60kg dbs and did 2 plates on incline bench. Then hammered calves heavy for 10s, really working at the mo my left side is catching up with my right side, and I found a little training log from last year and for some reason had calf measurements of a pitiful 16.5 inches so i stuck a tape round and theyre now 18 so I am quite please with that, another 2 inches and theystop looking so ****!


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> trained chest and calves tonight, gradually gaining confidence in my chest and pressed 2 sets on the 60kg dbs and did 2 plates on incline bench. Then hammered calves heavy for 10s, really working at the mo my left side is catching up with my right side, and I found a little training log from last year and for some reason had calf measurements of a pitiful 16.5 inches so i stuck a tape round and theyre now 18 so I am quite please with that, another 2 inches and theystop looking so ****!


You bastard! I wish my calves grew 2 inches. Being 6ft 2" with long legs i dont think mine are ever going to look big!

Good work though. Willl be following your journal mate


----------



## miles2345

inch and a half, dont wanna get ahead of myself  im 6 1 mate and it is hard work, the actual gastronemius muscles arent that bad but i have long ankles and very wide shoulders so it emphasises them as a weakness.


----------



## miles2345

another inch and a half is my target to hit the neck/arm/calf balance as my arms and neck are both 19.5


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> inch and a half, dont wanna get ahead of myself  im 6 1 mate and it is hard work, the actual gastronemius muscles arent that bad but i have long ankles and very wide shoulders so it emphasises them as a weakness.


I have upped my calf routines to twice per week to try and build them up using a mixture of very high reps to low reps. 50 reps just bodyweight is an absolute killer!


----------



## miles2345

now i have started going to my max, i cant recover enough to train twice a week as this is my 5th week off gear now but i can see its working so gonna stick to it, same with triceps


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> now i have started going to my max, i cant recover enough to train twice a week as this is my 5th week off gear now but i can see its working so gonna stick to it, same with triceps


I only train calves twice a week as i know they can take a hammering. Yesterday I did 3 sets for calves supersetting standing calf raises with seated (always a killer).

On thursday I will do some hig reps standing to start with and then go into to low heavy reps.

I just keep mixing it up as to be honest i have no idea what my calves respond to!


----------



## miles2345

i listened to what most people say, ie high reps and volume but heavy as fcuk for less reps works for me best, ive seen more gains in the last month off gear training this way on weak areas then i have for the rest of the year i think


----------



## miles2345

I phoned the doctors today and my results were back from my liver function tests, I am sure i posted my old ones somewhere on here but cant find them so reps to anyone who can find them! But i'll get the copies of both tomorrow and post them up as I couldn't get home in time to pick them up but the doctors notes said fine, improved on last test!

Always nice to know that a strict life stle is keeping the effect on your body to the minimum and it is always a relief before starting a prep that your ready for it health wise. Stuart confirmed today that he will do my prep again this year so I am really happy with that as he knows exactly how I reacted to what we did last year and where we can alter things this time as I also have all of last years diet stuff in one place


----------



## hilly

glad everything is looking healthy mate always a good sign. good news on stu doing your prep as well i look forward to following along if your going to be doing a journal or progressing with this one


----------



## miles2345

just carrying on with this one mate, originally called it off season journal but thought id rather have a '2009' journal so I can follow it through


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> i listened to what most people say, ie high reps and volume but heavy as fcuk for less reps works for me best, ive seen more gains in the last month off gear training this way on weak areas then i have for the rest of the year i think


Im going to give both a go and see how it goes. Calves tomorrow so will try low reps and heavy to see how they respond. Will keep you posted!


----------



## jw007

miles2345 said:


> another inch and a half is my target to hit the neck/arm/calf balance as my arms and neck are both 19.5


With your Fat neck:lol:, do you suffer sleep apnea or snoring etc etc

Mines over 19" and doctor laughed at me when asked about it as he said was to be expected with a neck that big:cursing: :cursing:

Pis5ing right off now, will prob have to wear a face mask thingy


----------



## willsey4

jw007 said:


> With your Fat neck:lol:, do you suffer sleep apnea or snoring etc etc
> 
> Mines over 19" and doctor laughed at me when asked about it as he said was to be expected with a neck that big:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Pis5ing right off now, will prob have to wear a face mask thingy


Lol, got me worried now as my next is over 19"!


----------



## dmcc

Good work on the calves mate, I know they've been hard for you. I might start training mine, would be nice to bring them up from 18.5...... :whistling:


----------



## miles2345

jw007 said:


> With your Fat neck:lol:, do you suffer sleep apnea or snoring etc etc
> 
> Mines over 19" and doctor laughed at me when asked about it as he said was to be expected with a neck that big:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Pis5ing right off now, will prob have to wear a face mask thingy


my missus is losing it at the mo, its not too bad at 19.5 but it was at 20 when i was 19stone and i was waking myself up


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> Good work on the calves mate, I know they've been hard for you. I might start training mine, would be nice to bring them up from 18.5...... :whistling:


GET FCUKED :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I love you too, my Devonian lovemonkey.

And I normally only say that to Him Indoors.


----------



## jw007

miles2345 said:


> my missus is losing it at the mo, its not too bad at 19.5 but it was at 20 when i was 19stone and i was waking myself up


yep, I wake myself up too:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

sign of greatness ive heard!


----------



## miles2345

ok so i have picked up my LFTs from this test and last year. Doctors note is

"nearly normal - improvement on last year"

but some of the results are higher, he said he doesnt need to see me about them and I am good to go for my prep so can someone please tell me a bit about what they mean.

 normal range 05.2008 05.2009

serum total protein 60-80 77g/l 76g/l

serum albumen 35-55 44g/l 45g/l

serum total bilirubin level 0-17 9umol/l 4umol/l

serum alkaline phosphatase 40-120 102u/l 126u/l

AST serum level 0-37 35u/l 51u/l

ALT/SGPT serum level 10-41 88u/l 55u/l

can someone explain how it is an improvement?? sorry this didnt come out as i posted it, first value is normal range, second last years result third is this years result


----------



## Guest

Your fine such deviations are common in bodybuilders, your liver values look basically just like mine. When you train heavy which i expect you do and are generally larger than average human being which you are these can go up a few points like that.

Heomacrit and GFR are the ones that are very important to have normal.....


----------



## miles2345

which ones are they


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> which ones are they


They are not on the list, did he give you a full blood panel? If so every thing from creatinine to white blood cell count should be on there, which is great it shows if you have any sort of infection/cold are under stress ext.

I always demand a full print out of results and put them into my "health" journal.

Good luck with your contest mate, your a unit:beer:


----------



## miles2345

Con said:


> They are not on the list, did he give you a full blood panel? If so every thing from creatinine to white blood cell count should be on there, which is great it shows if you have any sort of infection/cold are under stress ext.
> 
> I always demand a full print out of results and put them into my "health" journal.
> 
> Good luck with your contest mate, your a unit:beer:


Cheers but not compared to youmate !!!


----------



## miles2345

i just trained back at the gym and thought id get a couple of better pics with more light and much less hair!! happiest ive ever been with back shot especially how narrow waist looks off season even though i know my thumbs are holding it in haha!!!!!!


----------



## hilly

impressive taper mate looks like this has been a productive off season


----------



## BigDom86

just saw this! your physique, especially how you look in that tshirt in your avatar is what i aspire to


----------



## heavyweight

miles2345 said:


> i just trained back at the gym and thought id get a couple of better pics with more light and much less hair!! happiest ive ever been with back shot especially how narrow waist looks off season even though i know my thumbs are holding it in haha!!!!!!


Heavvvy    I loove traing lats, might just stick to body weight exercise from now on as i love pullups soo much!! might just start a thread on this


----------



## miles2345

hilly2008 said:


> impressive taper mate looks like this has been a productive off season


think so mate, just disappointed that ive had to lay off legs whilst making real progress but all weak areas are better and I pray that it really shows come october 25, if it does then it is the blueprint ill stick to for a while as I feel so healthy in myself, whereas last year even 10lbs lighter i felt heavy and lathargic and generally quite unhealthy


----------



## miles2345

BigDom86 said:


> just saw this! your physique, especially how you look in that tshirt in your avatar is what i aspire to


thanks bud its a very humbling thing to hear, but sure you can achieve what you want if you keep focussed


----------



## LittleChris

What happened to the hair buddy? :lol:

Looking forward to reading your prep as well


----------



## miles2345

heavyweight said:


> Heavvvy    I loove traing lats, might just stick to body weight exercise from now on as i love pullups soo much!! might just start a thread on this


i love chins i still got 2 sets of 15 out last time i tried at 260+ but i have a tendon that flicks over the bone in my elbow so I have left them alone for a while as I'm getting on really well with my current routine that has stayed fairly similar all season


----------



## miles2345

LittleChris said:


> What happened to the hair buddy? :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to reading your prep as well


i cut it off died it pink and made a merkin. Not as much as I'm looking forward to starting it


----------



## heavyweight

miles2345 said:


> i love chins i still got 2 sets of 15 out last time i tried at 260+ but i have a tendon that flicks over the bone in my elbow so I have left them alone for a while as I'm getting on really well with my current routine that has stayed fairly similar all season


I think i get the endon thing in my right shoulder blade, do u have tendons in there? also my wrists are weaker than my body for some reason!!! can u get it on them, well i guess this happens on alot of peeps! Have a look on my new thread 'Bodweight Training', i cannot believe know one giv it an answer!i'm feelin very :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: !


----------



## BigDom86

how old are you?


----------



## miles2345

definitely got tendons in there mate anywhere there are muscles joining to bone its a certainty


----------



## miles2345

BigDom86 said:


> how old are you?


turned 23 13 days ago


----------



## BigDom86

cool got a good few months on me


----------



## miles2345

when is your birthday then?


----------



## BigDom86

november  and should of been done and dusted with 1st cycle by then hopefully


----------



## miles2345

Had my first two biys of luck with supps companies this week i firstly received a repeat order from a week ago but wasnt charged again and the got a invoice for one product around 60 quid and there were two in the box might do Euromillions tonight


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: With all the luck you have had on previous orders its about time something fell favourably!


----------



## miles2345

Haha true didnt even think of that


----------



## miles2345

had a really good shoulder sesh this week, after pressin the 60s for the first time since doing my pec so i thought id give it some tonight. Did 50s for 12db shoulder press 80k a side on the ibs front press for 8 then 2 plates a side on behind the neck press. Knres are settling down (goes and touches some wood)so im not sure how

Much longer to give it?? Im gonna do another light session for quads and cane hams again on monday and see how it feels then, also seeing a diffetent sports therapist who is kitted out better On monday so ill se what he says and post it up


----------



## miles2345

So much for that good luck!!! Forgot my euromillions ticket and dislocated my thumb at work n now its stiff as fcuk and fat as fcuk, i think training arms will probably help the situation so should be going in a couple of hours


----------



## hilly

lol bad news mate, with the good comes the bad i suppose.

bonus on the supplement orders you deserve it after the chew you had earlier in the year


----------



## miles2345

It should settle down a bit i hope probably leave arms till tomorrow but it messes my week up then  got nearly 800 quid put aside for my course Now without dipping into my loans so this summer should mean i only have to work the usual 2 nights a week instead of 5 like last year. But last 4 weeks of diet will be first 4 weeks of term so that should be a giggle


----------



## hilly

thats good on the work front. I start uni in september and cnt wait to get my loans lol


----------



## LittleChris

What course is that Miles?

You training to be a Primary teacher aren't you- do you do a PGCE or soemthing different?


----------



## miles2345

Im doing 3year BEd early years, teach anywhere in primary but specialise with under 8s just finishing second year now


----------



## LittleChris

Ah great stuff. Looking to get into teaching next year 

Nice shoulder pressing, you are very strong!


----------



## miles2345

If recommend it to anyone i love it, every days different, great holidays and if you get your head down can be at 40k in 5-6 years


----------



## leveret

Most people on here were taken in by arnie in Terminator or Predator... miles more of a kindergarten cop wannabe! lol

It is a good job especially for blokes as there aint too many


----------



## miles2345

I get that every time i start in a new school, only 1 other bloke has specialised in early years from my uni and the government push is to get guys into school as far down the school as poss so id hope it will give me a lot of choice when applying for jobs next year


----------



## LittleChris

My only gripe with teaching younger children is you have more of a carer/parent role than at secondary school.

I have no doubts it is incredibly rewarding but I am a little put off by teaching at a basic level. The advantage of senior school is the pupils, hopefully, will have the intelligence to engage in discussion and challenege your viewpoints.

Need to sort experience out in both age ranges though to really see for myself.


----------



## dmcc

My best friend did a BEd in primary education, specialising in IT and SEN, and has never had any problems getting a job. He's gone from good state schools to a Local Authority Beacon Post on a tidy package, to a private prep school and loves it. He's progressed really quickly, and is about to have his first book published! He went to Stranmillis University College, and out of 450 students there were only about 40 men.


----------



## miles2345

LittleChris said:


> My only gripe with teaching younger children is you have more of a carer/parent role than at secondary school.
> 
> I have no doubts it is incredibly rewarding but I am a little put off by teaching at a basic level. The advantage of senior school is the pupils, hopefully, will have the intelligence to engage in discussion and challenege your viewpoints.
> 
> Need to sort experience out in both age ranges though to really see for myself.


i prefer little ones they are so funny and come up with some crackers, ihad done the nativity story with a nursery group and a week later was asking who could remember the name of the baby and I got, "I think it was called baby dangerous", and also when asking if anyone had anything to tell I got from an autistic girl who was slightly older, "my big sister had a special sleepover with her boyfriend and he sleeped in her room".

I dont have the patience with gobby little turds who are big enough to get a slap id be out of a secondary job in no time i think


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> My best friend did a BEd in primary education, specialising in IT and SEN, and has never had any problems getting a job. He's gone from good state schools to a Local Authority Beacon Post on a tidy package, to a private prep school and loves it. He's progressed really quickly, and is about to have his first book published! He went to Stranmillis University College, and out of 450 students there were only about 40 men.


tried to rep you for being the person who made this thread of mine the one with the more replies than my last journal.

On your point, my mum has gone from getting her firt job to first deputy headship in 6 years and is soon to be a head


----------



## dmcc

If you're of the right mindset for teaching, you can do very well in it. My mate loves it, though like all teachers enjoys bitching about it.


----------



## miles2345

ive been in dire schools with dire teachers and it has never out me off my hearts really in it and I just love working with kids, especially SEN. I chose the EY degree because it focuses on early child development and play-based learning, crucial to teaching SEN. I have worked with kids with severe learning difficulties since 15, including 2 years in a very challenging class in a special school and it was that experience and that school that cemented my desire to be a teacher, and I'm lucky enough for them to have asked my uni to have me there on placement and I am currently in a great class now at that school


----------



## dmcc

Damn I can't rep you yet for that. It's great when someone finds their vocation in life, even better when it's helping people like you do.


----------



## miles2345

its just really rewarding and if you love it it doesnt feel like a job, couple more reps from you and joe and I'll have my penultimate rep block


----------



## dmcc

Yeah I had days like that when I was in casework... don't get them any more in my current job... Oh well never mind. Applying for a new one anyway, a promotion to another Department.


----------



## miles2345

Did the lottery, 2 lines.... Not 1 fcuking number haha so much for my luck this week!! Thumb is settling down obviously training wasnt too bad on it. Really bruised now thogh and still pretty stiff


----------



## defdaz

I dislocated my right thumb falling off a motorcycle - I went to try and pick the bike up and thought 'hmmm, my thumb shouldn't be pointing at me!?'. :lol: Grabbed my thumb, shoved it back in and rode straight to the hospital - was too scared to take my glove off!

Glad it's not affecting your training mate.


----------



## miles2345

me too, but i havent tried pressing yet!! See if i can hold on to the 65s with it this week!


----------



## miles2345

had a funny afternoon today!! got told about a tug of war thing at this pub in Totnes, found out it was in the river and decided not to do it but to watch. Turned up and bunched into a few guys I know, 2 british record holders in powerlifting a regional winner and their mates and they asked me to do it and my competitive streak couldnt let me say no! unfortunately we had 2 weasles at the front and got drew against the 2 time champions, with a 28stone massive fat guy as an anchor and his slightly less well fed sibling, we pulled them a bit and held them but then they beat us after about 5 mins of pulling, I was totally fcuked but it was funny..... who am I kidding, I fcuking hate losing and couldnt take it light heartedly although i kept that covered up hahaha next year i think I'll see if stu and lewis want to join in. I reckon it would have been different if we had 1-8 all strong as fcuk but the first 2 being so puny was the telling factor, we could pull harder individuslly but all they had to do was hold on and use their weight to lean back. I now decided tug of war is a stupid game because a team of monstrous fatness can beat pure awesomeness, my mate made me laugh though, said he'd rather look like us and lose then look like them and win 

had some laser stuff done on tendons today, T.O.W didnt help after though, gave me a really good student rate so it is now affordable too, got orthotics to put in my shoes as I have flat arches and he thinks it is the key to all my lower back and knee probs


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> It should settle down a bit i hope probably leave arms till tomorrow but it messes my week up then  got nearly 800 quid put aside for my course Now without dipping into my loans so this summer should mean i only have to work the usual 2 nights a week instead of 5 like last year. But last 4 weeks of diet will be first 4 weeks of term so that should be a giggle


Miles have i missed something??Is the diet for a show as i thought you were having this year out?? Or have i got it wrong bud?


----------



## miles2345

Stu advised me to compete every year so im doing the hercules to hopefully qualify and compete in next years brits cant wait to get going!!!


----------



## miles2345

im hoping to see stuart this weekend if he is free as I have worked out what I think I know when my diet will start. I know the plan was to start course two weeks prior but I dunno if this will change as I am on my 6th week off after having to cut my previous course early after getting injured and hammering the nurofen. I would like to be able to start and get a month in before but i dont know how that will affect my course and whatever stuart has planned, or if its possible?!?! stu if your reading this.....


----------



## miles2345

trained legs today well kinda. Got told half weight half reps on quads for now, so mega frustrating did leg press and hack squats, but hammered hams, SLDL up to 18ok for 5 (forgot lifting straps so grip went) but so far low reps and heavy isnt affecting my knees so I'm sticking to it. Hammered adductors again and when they are pumped up i can see the potential benefit they will make to the overall shape of my legs. Also started training abs last week which im going to try and keep up up until my show. Im having a bit of an up and down day today, I'm really buzzing about how much of my size I'm keeping into my 6th week off, so far ive only lost 2-3 pounds off of my constant weight during my bulk staying at 260, but i cant wait to start up again as it is harder works keeping the food going in when I dont have the same appetite just to maintain what I had put on, but I am getting so annoyed with how much size id lost off my legs, well quads, especially as id just got to the stage where i was happy with them


----------



## miles2345

i thought id post some full pics, nearly 6weeks since finishing course, im getting down about how much my legs have flattened out although i still think even now they are better than last year, i was beginning to feel like my legs were catching up with my torso but as you can see, my work is rapidly being undone


----------



## hilly

looking large mate and i think your legs have come alomng quite a bit pal i wouldnt say they are far behind your torso anymore at all.


----------



## miles2345

the biggest difference in the shape of my legs is thickness from the fron from hamstrings and adductors although these pics dont show it too well but i found an old pic from last year to compare to


----------



## miles2345

finally made progress with my assignment so just having a break now, had one of those days yesterday where i just couldnt get anything on paper but last few hours its reall come together and it'll be finished by tonight or tomo. This one is pass fail and I know it wont fail, so I just want to wrap it up and crack on and get ahead of schedule with my other two. Its worst time of year to write them when there is cloudless blue sky and beautiful sunshine for as far as I can see out my window!!

Gonna let all my energy out on my back tonight, abs too!!!


----------



## Goose

Good lifting mate! young age aswell! still you have a couple years on me but interesting to have something to work to as a bit of healthy competition.

Keep up the good work! its a good read. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

I have to agree with Hilly, you're being harsh on yourself. Legs look good and your calves look better, considering. Nice rug, too


----------



## miles2345

The rug is cummin on a treat, i have handed in my notice to the missus to tell her its on its way out, my phys and doc said tendons will calm down with sone deca so hoping stu will get my course going a bit sooner. I think if i sell my hair when i shave it off to make a wig i reckon itll pay for some gear


----------



## miles2345

got some skinfold calipers today and been puzzled reading the most accurate ways to calculate the actual %ages, I have tried to tell lou where to take 7 measurements and got a rough guide but on the jackson pollock calculator, that take into consideration body weight but comes up as 6. something percent hahaha and the table of data for my age says 12%. But, the more i thought about it, if my skinfolds from 7 points adds up to 53 (with considerable leway as lou wasnt sure it was in the right places) and i weigh 260 ish then surely the actual %age for me is lower than someone who has that measurement of fat at say 220????? Im not saying for a second that I think im some ridiculously low BF %age but can you see my thinking.

DISCUSS


----------



## miles2345

Anyone??


----------



## Willie

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but 30lbs of fat is a lower %age on someone who weighs 260 than it is on someone who weighs 210.

Do you know anyone who has done BF measurement in the past? I'm lucky as a good mate of mine had to do loads of it in uni so knows the proper sites and ways to get the skinfold at those sites but it can be pretty difficult (and sore) to get them right.


----------



## miles2345

Yeah, stu has done them and will do them again but yeah, thats what im sayin n it has to be right but is anyone aware of any other calculation methods?? Anyway as long as you use it the same places each time, you can stii see if its coming down


----------



## hilly

i use the site below. if you scroll down their is an online calculator for 3 and 7 point tests.

http://www.gain-weight-muscle-fast.com/skinfold-measurements.html


----------



## miles2345

Cheers, still sayz the same. Ill give u some reps anyway wen i get off my iphone and onto my comp


----------



## hilly

lol no worries pal. as you said yourself i would use them more as an indicator of bf increasing or dropping than giving an exact figure. i am using a 3 point test while bulking this year and it will be done once every 2 weeks just to make sure doesnt get to high.


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> got some skinfold calipers today and been puzzled reading the most accurate ways to calculate the actual %ages, I have tried to tell lou where to take 7 measurements and got a rough guide but on the jackson pollock calculator, that take into consideration body weight but comes up as 6. something percent hahaha and the table of data for my age says 12%. But, the more i thought about it, if my skinfolds from 7 points adds up to 53 (with considerable leway as lou wasnt sure it was in the right places) and i weigh 260 ish then surely the actual %age for me is lower than someone who has that measurement of fat at say 220????? Im not saying for a second that I think im some ridiculously low BF %age but can you see my thinking.
> 
> DISCUSS


If i remeber correctly you take the measurements but you have to be really accurate where you take them from. When my gym does mine for example the tricep, they measure between the elbow and shoulder joint i believe and with a pen mark exactly in the middle and where you should take the measurement.

Once you have all the measurements you take the total % or the average (cant remember which one) and using a chart that shows your age and the percentage total/average this will give you your body fat %.

Dont know if that helps at all! lol


----------



## miles2345

but when i read those ages are based around set weights, surprisingly i dont match it. Oh well it is still lower than last year and i'm heavier after 6 weeks off gear than i was at the end of a 10 week bulk. Not sure i will be tomorrow though, havent eaten anything today (well only 2 1/2 meals) cos my stomach feels dodgy and i dont hink i can take it


----------



## miles2345

i saw stuart this morning, and have got a plan now.

last 6 weeks will be sorted later.

He said i dont really need a 16 week diet cos of my condition at the moment but decided to do the same as last year but add some more food, bring in cardio sooner and lose it really slowly up to the show.

diet to start with will be...

8 - 150g oats & 2xwhey

10 - 100g oats & 8 egg whites, 2 yolks

12 - 250g potatoe & 250g chicken

2 - 100g oats & 8 egg whites, 2 yolks

4 - 200g potatoe & 250g chicken

Train

PWO build and recover & 1x whey - glutamine, bcaas and creatine

eve - 200 very lean minced steak/ steak/ chicken & veg/salad

pre bed - 2x whey and pro-biotic yogurt

havent worked out the breakdown of carbs fats and protein but will add it when i do.

I'll also continue to drink 6 ltrs of water a day


----------



## ABOBO

wow.. 6litres a day.. hardcore


----------



## hilly

looks like a good plan mate i cant wait to see the changes in your physique


----------



## miles2345

ABOBO said:


> wow.. 6litres a day.. hardcore


It goes up to 10 in the last week!! If its hot i drink 8,


----------



## miles2345

hilly2008 said:


> looks like a good plan mate i cant wait to see the changes in your physique


Me to mate!!! Just hope i can getthe knees going again


----------



## dmcc

Huuuuge course :thumb: And can I have your doctor please??


----------



## miles2345

Hes ace, he used to be a bber which helps!


----------



## BigDom86

wow your doctors cool.


----------



## miles2345

Im really lucky because he recognises that i try n keep risks to a minimum and he's realistic rather than one of those who just preach from the same hymn sheet that steroids are terrible and u shldnt do them. He said when my bmi cam up on screen "well miles im sorry to tell u your obese, but let me tell u, for obese id rather look like you than me " hes totally non judgemental, same as my knee surgeon who also said deca will help my knees


----------



## miles2345

Just seen sports therapist feeling much better but reckons could be 2 months till i can hammer them properly, bit gutted really, i feel its at the stage now where it will certainly effect my overall package this year and ill be gutted if what i present doesnt reflect the work ive put into my weak areas this year, training chest later today, n legs tomorrow so i will se how they feel then


----------



## leafman

Just working my way threw ur journal, hope u dont mind and cant wait till u get started on ur next course :thumbup1: subscribed mate good luck with it all


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate i cant wait either


----------



## miles2345

just trained legs n moving in the right direction, all be it slowly. Went light for 12-15 really slow n 80 % movements, really focused on squeezing quads, and were cramping up really bad at the end but went heavy again on sldl but got reps up to ten. Couldnt do adductors cos i was about to puke, after being ill my stomach was atill a bit dodgy and i walked out n nearly yakked on an instructor  gonna have to just use leg press and extensions for quads for the near future to try and regain some of my size


----------



## dale_flex

just trying to get through your journal great read and good luck with the recovery mate


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate, glad u find it interesting, i just have to be patient but its hard when its a weak bodypart that i have put SO much work into this year and im watching it all be undone week by week, but, touch wood, i think im heading in the right direction now


----------



## dale_flex

i've been there myself mate. Tore my pec when i was 19 and my chest was my pride and joy easily my stand out bodypart (best of a bad bunch anyway!). Now its got big dint in left one but i found i become so focused on gettin it back up to scratch it's probably still my best bodypart even with tear.


----------



## miles2345

Ive done mine too recently on the surface but not too bad, saying that i wontknow for certain til im in condition but its not horrendous or is be able to see it now


----------



## willsey4

Looking good in the pics Miles. Back looks good. Could do with a shave though!!!!


----------



## miles2345

buzzed it all off, lost substancial weight since being ill but even though i kept food going in it was going straight through me, even though the worst of it was gone by sat its only today i feel right, oh well, get on the gear in 4 days


----------



## miles2345

After training legs on tuesday

I have had no real pain from my right knee and the left is just twinging at the top, so hopefully after having a month off gh now i have started bk up again and will have deca goin in from monday, hopefully it wont be long til i can hit twentys with a pretty good weight, think im gonna aim to not go over 8 plates as 10-12 a side is when i had probs. Training back calves and abs tonight but expecting it to be fist week where i wont be able to get all the reps out on the stack for back. This will be third week of abs in a row, for the first time in about 4 years and its already chunked them up a bit and brought my obliques out too


----------



## miles2345

Probably the most boring post ill write but, thought id cum on whilst having a break from my work. ive managed to read all My study modules and although i hadnt planned to get writing til sunday, i just had one of those hours where it all came together and i managed to write about a quarter of the word count. best thing is ive taken a gamble to get this written before my presentation on thursday when its not due to the 26th, but that means ill be finished a week on friday and enjoy a couple of weeks of food and sun before the diet starts. Sorry bout that but its actually put me in a pretty good mood, small things hey!


----------



## LittleChris

Always pays to be ahead of the game


----------



## leafman

miles2345 said:


> just trained legs n moving in the right direction, all be it slowly. Went light for 12-15 really slow n 80 % movements, really focused on squeezing quads, and were cramping up really bad at the end but went heavy again on sldl but got reps up to ten. Couldnt do adductors cos i was about to puke, after being ill my stomach was atill a bit dodgy and i walked out n nearly yakked on an instructor  gonna have to just use leg press and extensions for quads for the near future to try and regain some of my size


Do you think leg press and extensions are good for gaining size mate?? Or is it a case of what works for some may not for others? Just goin by your last comment and wondering if i should start concentrating on them bit more. If so ill get hammering them :lol: one part i need to really try push.

Again thanks for keeping jounal for us to follow.


----------



## miles2345

I just dont have a choice cos im training round an injury, i like squatting but each to their own for me its more about finding the right rep range that works for you because all the execises build muscle


----------



## miles2345

Dont normally come on here at work but then ernie taylor doest usually pop in for a drink!!


----------



## YoungGun

Miles.

Your 8iu GH, thats per day right?

What dose and when did you start GH mate? Do you think it's easily worth the money?


----------



## miles2345

i was just about to write about gh, I think i'm going to be switching to Getropin as Hyge isnt available at the moment but havent heard anything bad about it, but if anyone else knows otherwise then just post on here.

Yeah its 8iu a day, and off season i do it all in the evening but last year dieting I split it am and pm, which I shall probably do again this year purely cos im a creature of habit. I started before my diet last year and stayed on it just about all year now, I think for me it was worth it but i made sure i eat right and got everything else fasirly good before I did it. Its not something I'd recommend to most people because it wont really do anything unless you can afford to stay on it in my experience. Some people would argue that I probably did it too early, but for me it was about doing everything I could to help me step up to novice and over the course of last years's prep i think it definitely helped me


----------



## YoungGun

Yeah i see what you mean, but someone new to GH wouldnt be having 8iu per day would they, i was thinking 2iu to start.

How long did it take to notice effects? I was thinking of saving enough for 6 months worth.

Has it helped with keeping AAS gains after PCT etc.

Sorry for all the Q's mate, just trying to find as much info as pos.


----------



## miles2345

yeah it has helped i mean this year until i got ill last week i kept nearly all my weight off the gear but more down to diet staying strong IMO. I couldnt say when you notice because in my experience you notice nothing except for pains in hands, until I looked in the mirror and just realised how much thicker I have become over the last year and I THINK that is the difference it has made to me this year


----------



## leafman

miles2345 said:


> I just dont have a choice cos im training round an injury, i like squatting but each to their own for me its more about finding the right rep range that works for you because all the execises build muscle


Makes sense cheers, hope injury gets better aswell. :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

After 7 weeks of trying to stuff food in with no appetite, my course starts today. I weighed myself this morning and i was just over 18st 5lbs, so I now have 4 weeks to pack on a bit more size and a few more valuable puonds. I havent dont insulin for over 15 weeks now so I hope I will really see some benefits from that as I usually do. Training legs this evening so see if I can step it up a notch (or half of one0 and then im having a treatment on it straight after. Had a break from my assignnment at the weekend and this morning I cracked on and I'm over half way and it'll be finished by tonight or possibly tomorrow morning, cant believe this year is over already and I only have one year left. Last July to this July has been the fastest 12 months of my life and I have no idea where it went!!!


----------



## hilly

good news on the assignment mate. ive just finished all my work last week. happy days lol.

How do you take the slin pwo? and is it on its own or with growth? subq or IM?


----------



## miles2345

I do all gh n slin SQ i have pwo shake n half hour later have slin then hour later have a meal


----------



## hilly

interesting, how come the shake then the slin is this how you have always done it?


----------



## miles2345

makes sure carbs are in my system before the slin. Much netter on legs today up to 70k leg ext x20s leg press up to 6 a side x20s partial movement with straps then hack squats with no weight x 20s to try n get my knees back into the movement. Hopefully deca will assist recovery n the gh, but knees felt much better but still way off ok, but had a session straight after that really helped. Looked like a disk sander with a rubber plate thet vibrayed, the missus would love it!!!


----------



## miles2345

Finished my work this morning, only one bit to go before hols start, i worked out earlier that cos i finished this assignment early i get 14 weeks til im back at uni, 4 weeks before my comp so that should be a giggle. Had a right result yesterday, one of the girls who works at one of the clubs i work at is gonna pay me 20 quid a session 3 times a week to train her through the summer so will really help my financial situation until my loan goes in at the end of september


----------



## BigDom86

miles its nice having 4 months off just to train and eat isnt it?  love being a student lol. and i get super benefits so dont have to work


----------



## miles2345

I still have to work cos i have a mortgage to pay and a baby to look after but it is good for contest prep


----------



## miles2345

was gutted ast night, they have replaced a load of equipment at the gym that has totally fcuked it up, a bunch of fancy sh!te that is overly complicated for no reason, the only 2 of the macines feel any good at all, oh and instead of getting a fcuking standing calf raise like we need, we got another 3 abs machines and 3 hamstring machines ?!?!?! I tried the fly machine, which is the worst machine/movement I have ever tried, and the cable snapped!! They got rid of the good leg press and replaced it with a lying leg press thing is, the movement is a fckin hack squat!!!! and the leg extension has a back support that moves into place as you sit back, but doesnt lock, so if you weigh over 15 stone you just keep going back til you hit the metal and your then at an angle that puts all the pressure through your knees, just what i need at the moment just as I started to make some progress!!!! knobheads, why not stick to the fcuking basics


----------



## musclemorpheus

i'd say it's time to look for another gym and sharpish..


----------



## miles2345

Its best of a bad bunch dont havr the time to travel to train cos i got too many things to divide my time between


----------



## leafman

miles2345 said:


> After 7 weeks of trying to stuff food in with no appetite, my course starts today. I weighed myself this morning and i was just over 18st 5lbs, so I now have 4 weeks to pack on a bit more size and a few more valuable puonds. I havent dont insulin for over 15 weeks now so I hope I will really see some benefits from that as I usually do. Training legs this evening so see if I can step it up a notch (or half of one0 and then im having a treatment on it straight after. Had a break from my assignnment at the weekend and this morning I cracked on and I'm over half way and it'll be finished by tonight or possibly tomorrow morning, cant believe this year is over already and I only have one year left. Last July to this July has been the fastest 12 months of my life and I have no idea where it went!!!


hahaha 18 stone before ur course :lol: One of these days ill know how that feels :whistling: Gotta agree on the last year flying by to I cant seem to see were my last year has gone.

Sorry to hear about ur gym as already said mayb time for a change if possible, Im at a crap gym but then i dont really need a good one :laugh: Not quite as advanced yet lol. Miles what was your stage weight during ur last comp?


----------



## miles2345

About 215 so 230 woild be a big achievement this year, it feesable but not by any means certain and is very dependent on my leg training


----------



## willsey4

Hey Miles, hows it going? Didnt realise you were on the GH and Slin. Hows it going, getting any good results?


----------



## miles2345

Few more machines turned up and there were a couple of nice back machines and an ace shrug machine. Tried em our but didnt feel as fcked as my normal workout but was ok. The new paignton gym looks amazing so looks like ill have to travel over there each night during prep, all part of the club so membership will cover yhe three sites


----------



## miles2345

felt rough as anything in last couple of days I eem to be really prone to getting infections at injection sites, i felt rough as anything and my ass swole right up, but didnt go really red like it has before, i left it a bit and took flucloxacillin through the day and it has eased off but its doing my head in now, there isnt anything wrong with injection technique, so why do I keep getting it, had it about 5 times now at least!!!!!


----------



## hilly

is that with different brands of gear as well mate? different compound or always the same compound?


----------



## miles2345

gl tren ace i just cant use it without flaring up, im using blackwidow enanthate, the deca is fine but seem to be flaring up to this now i never got it form single shot enanthate though, just hoping it is ok cos i got a lot to get through!!!!


----------



## EDG301

Hey miles, hows it going? how many weeks are you giving yourself to cut for comp in october? hope things are well mate


----------



## miles2345

im having another 3 weeks of eating and getting some gear in me and then 16week prep, staring on the 6th July. Weighed myself today and oh the wonder of Dbol - back up to near the top end of my previous bulk weight @ 18st 11lbs but my abs seem to be coming through more each week at the moment. I know i drop fat really quickly dieting and dont have problems getting in condition, so im gona have to be careful not to lose fat to quickly, but Stuart has already said I probably dont need a 16 week diet so has put my carbs up to start with and I'm confident that he'll keep things moving at the right speedso I'll be bang on on the day


----------



## dmcc

Nearly 19 stone with abs you can still see? Git.

:wub:


----------



## EDG301

miles2345 said:


> im having another 3 weeks of eating and getting some gear in me and then 16week prep, staring on the 6th July. Weighed myself today and oh the wonder of Dbol - back up to near the top end of my previous bulk weight @ 18st 11lbs but my abs seem to be coming through more each week at the moment. I know i drop fat really quickly dieting and dont have problems getting in condition, so im gona have to be careful not to lose fat to quickly, but Stuart has already said I probably dont need a 16 week diet so has put my carbs up to start with and I'm confident that he'll keep things moving at the right speedso I'll be bang on on the day


Sounds good. Yeah, losing fat too quickly is a major problem :ban: lol. But agree, 16 weeks is a long cut. What bodyfat % would you say your at? glad its going well mate and look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## miles2345

11% id guess


----------



## miles2345

Ill probably do pics every 2 weeks might start at the end of next week when uni is all over and im 100% in prep mode


----------



## benchpress

hey Miles, im new to these forums but have to say that looking through journals like yours is pretty inspiring and is full of loads of useful titbits. i look forward to seeing the updates and how you have changed throughout the process.


----------



## miles2345

Thought my leg eould settle down but just got home after 4 1/2 hours standing up my fcuking leg has swollen right up but what is worse than normal is my knee has swollen up like when i dislocated it so im sat waiting for out of hours docs to call me so i can get some flucloxacillin and a lecture from a hypocritical fcuk who stinks of **** like last time.... Ace!!!! Id quite like to go to bed right now


----------



## miles2345

Ok, ill have to take that back, foreign chap rang me n i told him what i had n needed as id had it before, he got newton doctor to call me n i buzzed over n he had a box of fluclox that he hsd ready n just gave me them without even looking at my leg, medically prob not correct procedure but at 330 am after working all night, it was fine with me. Double dropped to kick start it n it has begun to ease of now


----------



## leafman

miles2345 said:


> Ok, ill have to take that back, foreign chap rang me n i told him what i had n needed as id had it before, he got newton doctor to call me n i buzzed over n he had a box of fluclox that he hsd ready n just gave me them without even looking at my leg, medically prob not correct procedure but at 330 am after working all night, it was fine with me. Double dropped to kick start it n it has begun to ease of now


That really is what u need lol. With all the jabs that are making u flare up mate are they all in same place?? Some people are more prone to absess s and stuff than others. I have had 3 absess s in my life and that is without jabbing anyhting into me :confused1: I was told my lifestyle was causing them, wich mayb was case but not sure. Other doctor told me that some people are just a lot more prone to them. I know u aint goit a abbsess but from what u describe it sounds like u would have if not for antibiotics.

Id suggest trying jabs in different place if u aint already done so. All my absess by one werre on my legs. Now i know what to expect and know exactly when one is comingn i avoid them easily. Just a few thoughts mate. Also it it really is true that u gotta finish the course of anti bis otherwise they just come back. Need at least a week inmy opinion mate. I know u prob no all this just airing thoughts :lol: 

Just wanna add that iv never had a absess from jabs. Also if u are prone try get a good stock of antibiotics coz there is nowt worse than having a big whole in ur leg lol.


----------



## dale_flex

dmcc said:


> Nearly 19 stone with abs you can still see? Git.
> 
> :wub:


Got to agree mate. Enjoy next three weeks eating big guy


----------



## miles2345

might have to go back to jabbing my delts before training, never had a problem before and used to put 4ml in them, but I'm gonna carry on with my shots and finish this bottle whilst im on the anti biotics and hopefully it was just bad luck although i doubt it after doing 2 shots and got a reaction from both. My problem with using different sites is near the end where i will be doing a shot almost every day in the last 6weeks so have no option but to use legs and ass, never tried biceps but gotta be honest, I've never been tempted either.

Seeing sports massage bloke on thurs this week so might re-arrange my week so that I do legs then, probably best as it will give quad time to recover by then, not trained arms this weekend as I wanted to give my body a chance to heal itself, so I will do them tomo and combine chest and shoulders on tues, legs on thurs, back on fri and arms on sunday to maintain rest days but not miss any bodyparts.


----------



## miles2345

benchpress said:


> hey Miles, im new to these forums but have to say that looking through journals like yours is pretty inspiring and is full of loads of useful titbits. i look forward to seeing the updates and how you have changed throughout the process.


cheers its always pleasing to know that it helps people out, I'll be on here all the time during my diet, it kept me sane last year!!


----------



## miles2345

Darren, which head of tris would you jab???? suppose there would be three possible days to do before training to flush them out on chest shoulders and arms day. Con, if you are reading this Darren informed me that if you weren't totally natural and one day turned to the dark side then you could possibly swear by jabbing tris, if this is the case then how would you do it and how much does it wreck, i mean would it wreck??


----------



## dmcc

I couldn't possibly comment about whether or not Con takes the steroids but I heard a rumour...

Not really the best person to ask Miles, I use quads and have done a couple of delt shots. There are photos on spotinjections but I suppose it would be easiest with the needle going in at the side of the arm.


----------



## miles2345

i just asked him to comment through a rep so hopefully he can elaborate later


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> Con, if you are reading this Darren informed me that if you weren't totally natural and one day turned to the dark side then you could possibly swear by jabbing tris, if this is the case then how would you do it and how much does it wreck, i mean would it wreck??


 What i would do is take an insulin pin load it with whatever i was going to use (using a regular syringe and pin due to the oil loading too slowly in the slin pin plus once the slin pin has gone through some thing it tends to become horridly blunt). Then i would take my middle finger and run from the middle of the elbow straight up until i hit the middle of the meaty part of the tricep and then i would inject right above there while keeping the arm in a relaxed bicep curl pose in other words the arm is bent not straight. It certaintly can wreck for some one with my sized triceps 1.5ml of any thing seems to be the total limit a drop over that and they swell up for several days its rather unusual. I would start with .5ml especially if your having such a hard time with your gear!


----------



## miles2345

cheers, could be a problem fitting in a substantial portion of my 10 ml a week!! haha


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Miles - been dipping in and out of your journal now and then. You're a big lad and inspiring! :thumb:

The easiest and safest places to jab are your quads and your pecs - because you can use both hands.

Guys seem very lairy about jabbing pecs - but the're really no different from any other muscle. You go into the belly of the pec an inch at an angle, and they'll easily take 5 ml if you inject slowly and massage well after.

And if you do them regularly you may get a slight site enhancement...

It's also possible, as I've said elsewhere, to reduce the number of jabs by leaving the pin in after a first shot, removing the barrel and substituting another pre-loaded barrel.

Obviously it's best to do this in a big muscle, and you must be scrupulous with hygiene and nassage very well after.


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Miles - been dipping in and out of your journal now and then. You're a big lad and inspiring! :thumb:

The easiest and safest places to jab are your quads and your pecs - because you can use both hands.

Guys seem very lairy about jabbing pecs - but the're really no different from any other muscle. You go into the belly of the pec an inch at an angle, and they'll easily take 5 ml if you inject slowly and massage well after.

And if you do them regularly you may get a slight temporary site enhancement...

It's also possible, as I've said elsewhere, to reduce the number of jabs by leaving the pin in after a first shot, removing the barrel and substituting another pre-loaded barrel.

Obviously it's best to do this in a big muscle, and you must be scrupulous with hygiene and massage very well after.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks for the input, how long wld u massage for n how hard cos i dont think i massage enough, my injection technique is swab top of two bottles, wait til dry, put green pin on 5ml barrel and draw 2 ml of each, swab my leg til dry, swap for clean needle, push plunger til tiny bit of gear comes out, inject, rub n train. Anything to change to minimise risk???


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> Thanks for the input, how long wld u massage for n how hard cos i dont think i massage enough, my injection technique is swab top of two bottles, wait til dry, put green pin on 5ml barrel and draw 2 ml of each, swab my leg til dry, swap for clean needle, push plunger til tiny bit of gear comes out, inject, rub n train. Anything to change to minimise risk???


Sounds OK - but try this:

When you pop the sterile pin and barrel packs, attach the pin to the barrel immediately in one movement - don't hang around - and do not remove the needle sheath yet.

When you're ready to draw up, swab the phial tops and let them dry. Meanwhile pull back on the plunger by the first amount you're going to draw up. The gas sucked into the syringe will be mainly the sterilizing gas from the needle sheath, and this is what you'll be pushing into the phial, helping to maintain sterility.

Draw up more than the desired amount, push the plunger in to the desired amount, pull the pin out smartly and immediately re-cap it.

Draw the plunger back by the next amount and repeat the procedure with the next gear. If you hold the barrel steady and upright the gears will not immediately mix and you can get exactly the correct amount without cross-contaminating phials.

If you're going to change the needle, pull back on the plunger a small amount to empty the needle, remove it and immediately pop the pack of a new one and attach it. Push in the plunger just until the gear enters the needle top - no need to spurt any out of the needle tip...

When you're ready to inject, swab your fingers and a good area around the site to dilute any pathogens and let it dry. Best use a tissue and a good slug of Listerine - twice.

Uncap the pin and slide it slowly an inch into the muscle belly. Don't stab. Only the first mm will pr**k. No need to go deeper and you can go in at an angle to avoid going near the bone.

Now hold the needle top steady with your free hand, pull the needle out a mm or so, and then aspirate - pull back a few clicks on the plunger for a few seconds. Ignore any air bubbles, but if there's blood in the needle top, pull the pin out, recap it, press the tissue on the wound and try again somewhere else.

If there's no blood push the plunger home slowly - don't be afraid to pause if it's uncomfortable, especially with larger amounts. Go faster if you feel happy - but beware injecting Tren Ace and gear with lots of preservative fast! Cough!

Change barrels if necessary, holding the pin top still with your free hand.

After injecting. pull the pin out, let a bead of blood appear, then press on the wound with the tissue till it stops, and then massage with a clean hand until you no longer feel a lump of gear, which may take a few minutes.

Inject in the morning, or before training, so you keep the muscle moving and disperse the gear well.

HTH!


----------



## dmcc

I swear you must have that on copy & paste  Good advice, worth repeating no matter how experienced the user.


----------



## miles2345

brilliant, thanks! I gotta say in hindsight i dont think i ever got a problem when i used dettol anti bac instead of alcohol wipes, so definitely gonna go back to that and hopefully have no more probs

if that didnt deserve reps i dunno what does!!


----------



## Prodiver

Not sure that Dettol (chloroxylenol) of any sort kills anything much these days...

Good old Listerine is good because it contains menthol and thymol, which are lubricating and healing emollients, and aspirin, which is a pain killer and blood-flow enhancer...


----------



## miles2345

this will sound dumb if it is another product but do you mean the mouth wash??


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> this will sound dumb if it is another product but do you mean the mouth wash??


Yes! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

sometimes i spot inject triceps:whistling:

I use a slin pin as per Con,

I put about 0.5 ml in sometimes in 2 places at a time in each tricep

Yes get a freaky swelling for a good few days...

Usefull when you need a freaky GUN shot:whistling:


----------



## miles2345

will give a try can you do either of the major heads though?? cheers for reps 6k from red block


----------



## jw007

miles2345 said:


> will give a try can you do either of the major heads though?? cheers for reps 6k from red block


If use slin pin i have no problem doing all over both heads to even out site swelling and get a freaky look..

Weeman has used this technique to very good effect before a comp and brought his triceps right out

He posted a before and after pic somewhere, if cant find it PM him, im sure he wil jump at chance to attention whore on your thread:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

ill drop him a line, cheers


----------



## jw007

Meanwhile heres a GUN shot after shot my bicep with 0.5ml one rip:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

nice, not sude thats endeared me to the idea!!!!


----------



## miles2345

Im gonna go all crazy n try injecting the arms but using prodiver's technique. Im gonna try .5ml in each tricep head and possibly each bicep head before training them, if it goes bad at least im already in the anti biotics.

Anyway, got one more week of work to do and whatever day I complete it, will be the day that my huge break begins, it will be so much easier this year workin 5 days every 2 weeks instead of 5 days a week minimum!!


----------



## miles2345

well after how long it took me to combine Prodivers advice and Con and Joe's arm injections it better bloody work!!! Got the listerine, split 2ml of enanthate into two insulin pins, and did .5ml in each major head on each arm and put 1ml of deca in each bicep, inside head. Just trained arms and biceps felt fine during movement but like they were gonna rip off in between but they are ok now, dont fancy holding a phone to my ear for twenty minutes and then straightening my arm! Triceps felt fine though.

New cable machine is really smooth so its at least 50/50 good/bad equipment which is better than I thought when the initial bits went in.

Biceps

warm up - build up to stack on cables then 3x 15

cg preacher 25k a side 3x10

seated db - 20, 25 (30*) 25 , 10, 10, 8

* was reall puzzled why my left arm had died on me between sets and only got 8 on left arm at a struggle, my mate then did his set and asked my to swap the 30 i was using in my left hand for another 25, WHAT A TIT!!

Triceps

Stack and 20k plate straight bar 4x 15-10

rope pushdown stack 3x10

french press 15, 25, 25k a side, 15, 12, 10reps*

gym manager suggested to get me to do incline, i said no and did it the way stu showed me and he said its just about the best range of motion he's seen from a variation of french press. Only thing is it wrecks most people's elbows but strangely, despite putting a lot of pressure through the elbows it is the one way of doing them that doesnt hurt mine!

When I had reeeaaallllyyyy sh!t triceps I used the same principle for prioritising my training and always trained them before biceps, but what i found was that gave me bad elbows for the first time. Subsequently, I swapped them around and hammered biceps and put french press last in my tricep workout afterwards and never had a problem and can always train them harder because my elbows are totally warmed up


----------



## dale_flex

I've personally used biceps and triceps shots mate and really like them. Put 2 ml deca in each biceps with no problems


----------



## hilly

did you use a slin pin for the bicep shot miles or blue/orange pin?


----------



## miles2345

used slin pin as advised but its a pain in the ar53 pushing it so hard to get it in, especially the enanthate


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> used slin pin as advised but its a pain in the ar53 pushing it so hard to get it in, especially the enanthate


Just use a normal 23, go into the middle of the muscle - you need to get this right with both biceps etc. to ensure symmetry, inject in one place and massage well after.

The gear or SEO will then find its way down the fibre sheaths and you'll avoid the dreaded synthol look!

Best do only a few ml at a time!


----------



## miles2345

i broke it up into tiny amounts and did each arm equally .5ml enanthate in both heads of tris in both arms, and 1ml deca, each bicep, inside head


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> i broke it up into tiny amounts and did each arm equally .5ml enanthate in both heads of tris in both arms, and 1ml deca, each bicep, inside head


From experience doing others, it's better to inject in as few places as poss and massage well, or you can end up looking quite lumpy.


----------



## miles2345

just did minimal amounts as it is first time will reduce sites when I am able to guage what they are capable of taking before inducing side effects, however, so far so good, although i will know more tomorrow or wednesday morning


----------



## LittleChris

I thought there was no site enhancing effects from AAS?


----------



## miles2345

Thats not my purpose for doing it mate


----------



## miles2345

trained legs tongiht, got to say felt a million times better, the leg extension didnt mess my knees up despite being at an extreme angle, and for the future it has an extra 30k on the stack and it is really smooth, 2x20 on 7 a side on leg press, could have done more but sticking to no more than a plate a week increase to be on the safe side. The lying leg press is a sh!t leg press..... but an awesome smooth hacksquat that totally takes the pressure off the knees, the lying leg curl is awkward to get moving but good to pump the middle and the single leg standing leg curl is a godsend. So i guess this is the time where I eat a slice of humble pie, and accept that I may have been a bit quick to cast sweeping generalisations about ALL the equipment, there is a loada sh.it but there are some great new additions too. First time for a while my legs have felt fairly fcuked after training


----------



## BigDom86

love training legs  looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## miles2345

So after last night id say the shots i did in my tris were fine but the one ml of deca in each bi wrecked last night. N went a bit red but im still on anti biotics so have died right down today


----------



## miles2345

So after last night id say the shots i did in my tris were fine but the one ml of deca in each bi wrecked last night. N went a bit red but im still on anti biotics so have died right down today


----------



## miles2345

due to the **** weather I made progress with my work and should go to bed with 2/3 of it done. Got so wired looking at my screen that I had to train calves to break away from it, they are now fcuked!

Triceps took enanthat fine, but my biceps are red with deca in, I think they would have got bad like my leg if i wasnt on antibiotics, Im panicking that I'm gonna have this problem all through my diet at this rate.

On a positive note, for the first time in ages my knees didnt stiffen up over night, so maybe the deca is seaping into my system and hopefully, decent leg hammering is just around the corner.

Got to say 10iu bottles of getropin are a pain in the ar5e, i work out my finances based on 8 a day n if i had spare cash id up it to 10 just cos im too lazy to faff around with the 2iu left each day!!

In about 47 hours, regardless of the quality of what I hand in, my penultimate year at uni will be over. I actually feel like I produced the best piece of academic writing that I have ever written this morning and if I can write the other 2 accompanying sections to that standard I'll cruise a first, but they don't seem to be coming together so fluidly. First thing i'm gonna do is get shopping, buy some shorts, some eggs and some chicken, and pack the pounds on before the fun begins!!


----------



## BigDom86

how tall are you and what you weighing right now?


----------



## miles2345

6 1 and 18 11, 18 12 ish first thing in the morning after a pi55 and a sh!t, my medium term goals last year were to get to 20stone off season by diet time 2010, and compete at over 17 at the final next year, assuming I can qualify for it at some stage between now and then


----------



## miles2345

was just about to type and I was subjected to vagisil followed by canesten thrush duo one after the other on tv. NICE

might have to have a day off tomo and train at the weekend as biceps dont feel right just yet and im meant to be training back, only got 800 words to write tomorrow morning and then I can crack on with tidying up my file. I have got to the stage now where my head is on other things and I just need to hand it in and wind down for the summer, been getting run down recently with working days, nights, assignments, and liam sleeping on top of me everynight, been getting ulcers all the time and need to chill out!!!


----------



## miles2345

Weve had to cancel the minibus idea as despite being over 5 hours away, a loada people from the gym have said they want to cum n said they have ticket money when i get them . its like 25 ppl now, no pressure, but there are a couple of ppl i barely know comin. Im always so greatful of the support i get from friends and family as it really makes it an enjoyable day knowing that you got ppl there to cheer you on


----------



## miles2345

ive decided im going to bin the last couple of ml of two bottles and start new ones and see how it goes, PRODIVER IF YOUR READING THIS..... when i did biology alevel, we used to flame things to kill all the bacteria, is it worth running a flame over the top of the bottles for a few seconds to kill surface bacteria or would this not work. I have to figure that i contaminated the bottle as most of the 6 sites i broke my shots up in to on my arms are red


----------



## dale_flex

would a pre injection wipe over the top not do the same job mate? If it kills bacteria on the skin surely it would on the bottle??


----------



## miles2345

Well i nearly alwys do but alcohol is unlikely to be as effective anyway i tried it last night n was one of the most pain free jabs that ive done


----------



## dale_flex

What did you use for the flame mate? Anything that may may shots safer and cleaner i'm all for hearing about.


----------



## miles2345

Just a lighter,

On a better note, after finishing uni today, just got an email saying that i have 2 tickets on oasis' guest list for the opening night at wembley 09/07. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> ive decided im going to bin the last couple of ml of two bottles and start new ones and see how it goes, PRODIVER IF YOUR READING THIS..... when i did biology alevel, we used to flame things to kill all the bacteria, is it worth running a flame over the top of the bottles for a few seconds to kill surface bacteria or would this not work. I have to figure that i contaminated the bottle as most of the 6 sites i broke my shots up in to on my arms are red


Playing a lighter flame over the top of a phial very briefly might work, but there's a risk you might char the rubber and introduce hydrocarbon contaminates. Listerine on a tissue will prob work perfectly adequately...


----------



## miles2345

Trained legs today and added 20k to everything, did hack squat machine first this time, all x20 throughout n added walking lunges and not even a twinge, dnt wanna speak to soon but lookin promising for training during prep.

Also flaming the bottle pre jab is very effective n had the most pain free enanthate shots ever.

Unfortunately i have no training partner as mine now works in exeter til 630 n there arent any candidates other than him except my mate who got me into it in the first place, but he has niggly injuries and has to train around them, n training with me will mess em up again


----------



## miles2345

trained chest and happy with how strong its feeling, 5 plates on the new press machine and I was really pleased that its coming back to strength in time for my prep. I went back to 2.5 plates a side for 15s on incline bench but dont want to go higher as I have that uncertainty with it when doing bar work, but I think that it will probably work in my favour as I think im quite a good judge when it comes to listening to my body and knowing when the time is right to increase steadily.

Im feeling like my niggles are clearing, i feel good in myself and I have really noticed a drop in my stress levels since uni has finished (despite the 1800mg of enanthate a week!) and my focus is getting even stronger. I am SO fired up to get ready and be the best Ive been in all areas and I want to start now!

After legs last night my knees feel fine again, so, again, I think that setting the realistic goal of easing back into things with the aim to get 3 months solid training in the run in was a sensible, realistic goal and I think that being patient has paid off and given me the biggest chance of minimising the effect of my injuries on my final package.

Sorry Ive been a bit quiet on here over the last couple of days but my computer was shagged and I just had it sorted, took the dire Vista off and went back to XP, put in 2gb ram and its like new so I'll be on here every day now to fill my boring days!!

On another note I have a girl I'm going to be training 3days a week, no stupid comments cos my missus reads this but she is a pole dancer so is really strong and I have moved away from the idea of whole body 3x p/wk with 30 mins cardio following each and was thinking of one of these two options,

day 1

Back and chest, abs

day 2

legs

day 3

shoulders, arms, abs

or

Day 1

back, shoulders, tris

Day 2

legs

Day 3

chest, bis

i think i like the first option, with 12-15 rep range on 3-4 sets, bout 3 exercises per body part and see how it goes, i just dont see the point in doing really light full body with someone who can comfortably pull and press their own bodyweight?? i know some wont agree but i think that even with girls the calories they burn by pushing hard and focusing bodyparts reaps best all round results. My missus stuck to a diet for three weeks, trained with me on every body part, and really hammered herself and lost 10lbs with cardio added in after, she agrees that she got more benefit from cardio following that type of training as opposed to her old style of higher reps lower weight, although I appreciate not everyone is the same

Any opinions???? all are welcome, Paul, if you see this what is your opinion??

cheers


----------



## LittleChris

Good to see the fire is there bud 

Helpful that you can have somebody pay you to train them- what do the gym think of this? Surely you are taking away potential work from their PTs though?

See you are from Torquay, used to go down there a few times a year with the family. Used to park up by the cricket club, walk along the seafront and up past the Imperial hotel. Stop off in the Osborne for a drink then on to Meadfoot beach (sometimes did some fishing off the rocks there) and then back around. Nice walk it was.

Daddyhole plain as well- used to walk the dogs up there- great memories.

Haven't been there for a while though.


----------



## miles2345

They are just training with me for a week and the girl is trainin at a gym she works at


----------



## miles2345

WHAT A RELIEF, sent all my gear, growth and tan to france in one package on monday and paid only 6 quid for special air mail and it got there this morning, so now i know when i go away its all there waiting


----------



## BigDom86

what you going to france for?


----------



## miles2345

holiday to see my nan and grandad for two weeks, right down south where the weather is lush

to add to my oasis tickets at wembley, i just got passcode for MJ and got 2 tickets for Michael jackson at the o2 in feb!! really wanna go but they are selling for ridiculous ammounts the day before, even though they arent good seats, be good to be able to say you've seen him live


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looks like things are going well mate, I know the feeling when everything, work, uni, training etc all going well, nothing better. What you taking with the 1800mg test e? Thats a hefty dose of test :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

800mg deca p/w and 10 dbol daily


----------



## miles2345

couple of update pics, and I'm going to do leg shots along with others on week 1 of diet, just at the mo whilst im trying to be patient, i dont want to take a pic that is going to pi55 me off even more and make me wanna rush into hammering them again.

shows condition a bit better at my mums house especially with no rug, well hardly any rug

weight : 265lbs


----------



## miles2345

just found some pics from last year on my external hard drive, so, through my diet when i post update pics ill post 08 comparisons and see how they compare


----------



## BigDom86

looking really good mate. as i said before, what i would like to look like one day. i see your girl looks very interested in what your doing lol


----------



## miles2345

Thats my fcuking mum mate!!!


----------



## dmcc

Damn mate you look fine. Damn fine. Bastard


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate, however still a little preoccupied by someone thinking my mum qas my missus!!!


----------



## BigDom86

LMFAO shes a bit of alright aint she  nah im kidding mate. really your mum? she looks young, you can tell her i said that


----------



## miles2345

Made me laugh mate, can have some very tongue in cheek reps tomo


----------



## FATBOY

lol thats like my house m8 i stand in my pants posing and nobody bats a eyelid , maybe the odd yawn 

only in the world of bodybuilding ey m8 .


----------



## dmcc

I'm just impressed that your Mum doesn't bat an eyelid at her two sons stripping to their undercrackers in the living room and posing for a website :lol:


----------



## miles2345

true, fortunately my missus was upset about thinking my mum was my her and thought i should show you what she looks like, even with no makeup on


----------



## miles2345

ive been doing it since i was 12, she's used to it.

on that note, I cant believe it the day after buying Michael Jackson tickets, and 20 minutes AFTER SAYING I RECKON HE'LL BE DEAD BEFORE MY SHOW DATE, he's just died, i dont care bout the tickets, just think its really sad, poor fcuker


----------



## BigDom86

saved  lol i kid i kid


----------



## dmcc

Hello girls!!!

God I *am *p1ssed.

*Darren goes back to perve at Miles's earlier photos*


----------



## shauno

miles you are one luck bastard


----------



## miles2345

N she thinks shes the lucky one


----------



## miles2345

Been together bout 5 yrs n married nearly 2


----------



## LittleChris

Gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## Goose

Mate she is stunning!

Great Lungs aswell :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Money well spent and bonus they dnt look fake


----------



## Goose

miles2345 said:


> Money well spent and bonus they dnt look fake


Indeed.. Where did she have them done?

I should reccommend my gf to see the surgeon!!  As she wants hers done


----------



## shauno

fair play to you miles, i was gonna say get a ring on her finger!


----------



## shauno

on a side note mate your lats look ****ing spot on in that pic in your sig.

Are you an overhand chins kinda guy? I cant do more than about 5 with good form and was seriously considering dropping them for underhand pulldowns.

cheers mate


----------



## miles2345

Cheers, I chin sometimes n can still get 15 on 1st set but dont do them often, for me heavy pull downs, semi wide tbar neutral grip, close grip rows and finis with hi rope pulls, really worked for me this yr.


----------



## shauno

cheers miles


----------



## dogue

miles2345 said:


> holiday to see my nan and grandad for two weeks, right down south where the weather is lush
> 
> to add to my oasis tickets at wembley, i just got passcode for MJ and got 2 tickets for Michael jackson at the o2 in feb!! really wanna go but they are selling for ridiculous ammounts the day before, even though they arent good seats, be good to be able to say you've seen him live


Looks like your minds been made up for you there mate!

Looking good in the pics bud :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

Oh yeah sorry mate, your wife's pic side tracked me, looking great in the pics mate :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

dogue said:


> Looks like your minds been made up for you there mate!
> 
> Looking good in the pics bud :thumb:


Tell me about it!! Haha

Cheers guys will update pics of me , unfortunately not of lou, fornightly during diet


----------



## iron head case

Very pretty indeed,

just my cup of tea, she is:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

got a big egg on my right ass from 3ml enanthate, but feels pretty normal, although rock hard!, think i must have scar tissue in my glute that swells up when i inject into it. Training arms and shoulders tomorrow, then 1 week til diet starts.

Started training the girl from work this week which has gone well, stocked up on all diet food already and trained really hard so its easy for me. She couldnt walk after legs on thurs and gave in n had a cold bath after cardio today haha!


----------



## miles2345

More anti biotics! At my fcuking wits end now


----------



## YoungGun

Is that from your glute jab mate??

Infected?


----------



## miles2345

Again!!


----------



## BigDom86

surely there must be something up with your body if your sites keep on getting infected?


----------



## miles2345

well i always finish courses, and the doc has said maybe the infection has never totally cleared and just grumbles under the surface and takes nothing to trigger it so got stronger pills to try n get rid, if this keeps happening though my diet is gonna be ****ed, gonna have a long chat with gp tomo and see what the possible causes are


----------



## miles2345

Got sum bac water from same company i alwys use n it turned up green top saying bacteriostatic 0.9% sodium chloride, is this still ok for

my gh??


----------



## Goose

Send the Bac water and GH to me and i'll investigate it for you mate..

:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

your so thoughful, who would have thought you could come and join an online community and come across people who are prepared to put themselves out like that


----------



## leafman

Just caught up buddy and fook me your missus is stunning mate, reps :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Cheers,

My gp did full bloods today to see if there is any erreason im gettin prone to infections, and ill find out on thurs, bit concerned now cos i start my diet on monday, thought i should skip a shot to give body more chance to repair. And im praying i dont get told something that could ultimately put an end to my plan to compete this yr which would be unbearable when im so psyched up for it. My problem being that my family supports me on the basis that i try n keep healthy n have always said gp telling me i need to have a break cos of my health then id listen.

Should i carry on with gear or wait til i finish antibiotics as its taking longer to go this time.


----------



## leafman

Cant you jab else were miles? I just cant understand why it would keep doing that. Unless ur hitting a vein everytime you go in and causeing blood to release into ur tissue i cant see why it would just become infected. Try jabbin quads or maybe shoulders, just a thought mate. Or move your site at least. Just few thoughts  As for if u should continue then id say yea but im a bit careles with my health so wouldnt think twice if i was competeing like u. Just depend how bad it is i suppose.

Good luck with it all and hope it clears soon :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

get bloods back tomo started a new bottle today and I have read enanthate is long enough to take once per week at a push, so, i took new bottle swabbed and let it dry put pin an barrel in, drew 2 out, left pin in, swapped barrel and repeated so i had the 6ml in 3 barrels and injected as usual, 2xquads 1x delts, i used to stick 4ml in my delts easily but had the hint of a little lump coming so laid off for a while.

Ill update tomo, fingers crossed please


----------



## Guest

Fvck me your having a hard time with that gear bet you will not be getting that stuff again lol. I went though the same **** once with an american lab and i was too pig headed to bin the ****, that was a crap 16 week cycle lol.

And yes your missus looks nice


----------



## miles2345

thing is mate others are using it with no probs so it must be something im doing wrong!! but every time I explain my technique to my doctor he says its fine. I need to find someone who is a nurse to do it for me and see if it makes any difference.

Got bloods back and my doctor said he was actually really pleased, he did full bloods and everything came back normal, and everything was in line with a bacterial infection, glucose levels were normal and he did a couple of other bit but cant remember what they are called.

so sort out the problem at my end and show time can still happen! but im at my wits end I'm not stupid I do as Im told and inject as I explained but i think nothing short of injecting in front of a medical professional will do, or prefferably getting them to do it, might be a prob in the last 6 weeks where ill do a shot most days!!


----------



## miles2345

interestingly, I have shaved patches on sites to 'keep them cleaner' but my gp just told me about a study which showed that you shouldnt do this as it increases bacteria in the area and doing it through hair, reducing bacterial infections


----------



## BigDom86

miles2345 said:


> interestingly, I have shaved patches on sites to 'keep them cleaner' but my gp just told me about a study which showed that you shouldnt do this as it increases bacteria in the area and doing it through hair, reducing bacterial infections


prodiver mentioned this before too


----------



## miles2345

wish i knew as im haiy as a gorrilla, so nothing should get through!!!


----------



## dmcc

Hm yes same here - I just look for a gap in the foliage :lol:

As for your blood test... git.


----------



## miles2345

nOt been the best week really, got all my meals in but being on a mix of such strong ABs that my guts are just liquifying everthing i eat so i havent trained properly and gon from 18 12 to 18 7, really pi55ed me off right before diet!! Gonna focus on isolation movements on legs tonight so hopefully cum next week, ill be good to go, get back on the slin which i missed out whilst i been on ABs for about 3 weeks!! So should help keep my weight up.


----------



## miles2345

Trained legs last night had an easy one to lead into diet as ive been rough this week with my meds, but made good progress, extensions with 90k for 20s which i havent done for ages. Takin 4g glucosamine sulphate and 4.3g MSM daily to help with joints too.


----------



## miles2345

feel much better today and coughs nearly gone, hammered arms today and getting back into alternate db curls, got 35s for 10 first time for a while, up to 40s soon i hope!!!

training with a lad who can actually train this week so will be set to start and my training partner after this week will have two days a week to train with me which is a good boost. i can train arms fine on my own at the weekend and I'll get legs n chest with my mate which is ideal when possible.

The new gym opens up in paignton, (same club) on monday loads of ace kit when i popped in last week, will take some pics and post on monday evening! be good to kill the days when dieting extra 15-20 mins to gym each night, n who knows might get a real boost when i get there on day 1 of the diet by having awesome kit for every body part and finally have access to top quality calf equipment!! it is 3 x floor space of the current main gym in torquay.

as of monday ill post every day and will post a few ref pics to get us started, even though they always put me on a downer at the start!!!

im going to aim for

monday - legs

tuesday - chest and calves

weds -rest

thurs back, traps n hams

fri - shoulders

sat arms and calves

sun rest

and keep this up through the prep


----------



## willsey4

Good stuff Miles. Will keep an eye on this thread. Saw Pob last night at Hercules who said he spoke to you and will be competing against.

I will be there and will be a good line up with you two in there


----------



## miles2345

yeah looking forward to it, see who brings it on the day! i think now this is my second year with stu and ive kept my condition good this year I hope to be in my best ever condition this year. CANT WAIT TO GET GOING


----------



## miles2345

But with the Intermediate over 90kilo class, bit concerned there might be a few very big boys coming out the woodwork!!!


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> But with the Intermediate over 90kilo class, bit concerned their might be a few very big boys coming out the woodwork!!!


I dont think it was a very big show like the Pompey show etc. I saw the line up last year and you and Gareth will be up there with the biggest.

Was tempted to do it myself but will bypass it now you guys are in it! Next year maybe!


----------



## miles2345

Torquay must be becomming a top getaway for big bb names last nonth ernie taylor now alvin small this week, looking ****ing monstrous may i add. Just what u wanna look at 30 hrs before your diet starts haha

willsey, u dhld just compete, **** whos doinv it just get number 1 under the belt!!


----------



## FATBOY

good luck with this miles i alwas enjoy following your journal, very honest and open :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> Torquay must be becomming a top getaway for big bb names last nonth ernie taylor now alvin small this week, looking ****ing monstrous may i add. Just what u wanna look at 30 hrs before your diet starts haha
> 
> willsey, u dhld just compete, **** whos doinv it just get number 1 under the belt!!


Lol i would love to mate, cant wait to do my first show.

However I know im not ready for it so would rather give it a little extra time so I know I stand a good chance of winning. A weird way of looking at it I know but I think its just me!


----------



## miles2345

Just had first diet meal!! Guttedto have dropped weight but in saying that a week back on the slin with a full week of training will hopefully do the trick but i still had the sh¡ts last night so they need to clear up now if im gonna be able to hold onto some size


----------



## hermie07

whats your cutting diet look like miles?


----------



## miles2345

diet to start with diet is...

8 - 150g oats & 2xwhey

10 - 100g oats & 8 egg whites, 2 yolks

12 - 250g potatoe & 250g chicken

2 - 100g oats & 8 egg whites, 2 yolks

4 - 200g potatoe & 250g chicken

Train

PWO build and recover & 1x whey - glutamine, bcaas and creatine

eve - 200 very lean minced steak/ steak/ chicken & veg/salad

pre bed - 2x whey and 30g almonds

6 ltrs water


----------



## miles2345

trained legs tonight, my left knee is 100% now but right knee gave me trouble tonight, i knew it would cos its been bad all day out of nowhere!! i just pushed through it carefully but still having to fcuking hold back a lot, partial movements on Leg press is doing my nut, cant to bottom or top bit when its twinging.

Can hammer hams though so I have to focus on the positives and channel my energy into hams, which need work anyway. Im normally good at getting my head round probs im having with injuries but im finding it really hard at the moment. As people who read my last journal will know, Im very conscious about having weak legs and the though that i get on stage and people think that I just neglect legs does my head in. The reason why this year im finding it so hard is that I have trained nothing harder than legs all year, and now im going to get on stage with little or nothing to show for it, except for a package that will look like ive focussed on developing strong parts further and not developed my main weakness at all.

diets been fine for the first two days although i found it much harder to get into the mindset as the diet is so similar to my day to day diet anyway, had to spit a crisp out when i gave a pack to liam, so will need to get out of that habit


----------



## miles2345

I know i put two of these on already but for people who wanna ref point throughout the prep ill put them here, mainly leg pics, no point hiding from them and hopefully ill be pleasantly surprised in a few months from now.

One thing that has become apparent since my legs have got better is that the teardrop on my left quad shows where it was re attached during my knee reconstruction


----------



## miles2345

and showing calf and fat arsse


----------



## hilly

legs look like they have come on a good bit mate. i dont reckon they will look out of proportion when you cut down


----------



## miles2345

Cheers i hope you are right


----------



## BigDom86

sexy. your *mum* does look to interested tho


----------



## miles2345

dont start again, your not getting another pic of the missus!


----------



## BigDom86

LOL awwwwwwwww


----------



## LittleChris

What tropical animal is in that cage?


----------



## miles2345

Bearded dragon (german giant)


----------



## miles2345

trained shoulders tonight and hammered them, felt really good after too. I have found easing off shoulder pressing every 4 weeks or so has stopped me having any shoulder niggles at all.

Shoulder press

25k x 15

35 x 15

45 x 15

55 x 10

60 x 10 (x2)

tried new laying shoulder press thing at the new gym but be going back to behind the neck press next week and the rest was the same as always

Started MTII this week, going nuts before holiday, every day for the month and I already sent a bottle over for when im there. One of the only things ive ever used where more really is more!!

So my update pics should be much browner! I might leave the first ones til im in france cos the gym has great lighting and should be quite a difference in 3 weeks hopefully in my physique rather than just my tan!!


----------



## LittleChris

Surely not 1mg of MT2 ED for a month!?! I used it for 10days at that dose and I was black as your hat!

Looking forward to your diet and the progress pics coming up, find these journals so illuminating; the strains of contest prep but also the rewards.

On another note, I noticed you use slin. How do you rate this stuff without GH PWO? Not somehting I intend to use for a fair while for fear of getting fat, but does seem very interesting. How come you only use 6-8ius? Is this because of dieting or do you find you don't need anymore? Have read that most people use 10ius PWO- for what reason I don't know, perhaps because everybody else does!


----------



## miles2345

off season if i use 8iu i get shakey and to be honest i get a bit like it on 6iu some nights dieting. Couldnt comment on not using it with gh cos i always use it with mate. I went black in 10 days too, but i just want to see how brown i can go for a laugh, im not in school for 12 weeks so i fancy having a little tester, can always stop if I get questioned at passport control


----------



## miles2345

Well, went to wembley last night to watch Oasis n i have to say it was The best thing ive ever been to, and to have been lucky enough to get free tickets in the reserved seating area and aftershow passes made it even more memorable and I truly owe a certain person A LOT for making it possible. Seats were great but to be part of 90000 people singing Dont look back in anger, mh all time fave song, was just amazing, great support acts too, reverend and the makers, the enemy and kasabian. But when oasis came on they were phenomenal. I cant imagine wat it must be like standing on that stage hearing 90000 people all singing something you wrote back to you but i reckon they cld do it every night and still be moved, noel looked like he was wellin up. It was just the most amazing night, and wembley, what a stadium.

I managed to smuggle chicken in but missed one lot of whey which had gon sour by the time i got out, i had to mix it cos i couldnt tke water bottle in had to decant it into plastic glasses but i had a shake when i got home.

I feel like my diet is too low on carbs i cant get much of a pump already n weight is droppin off way too quick not far off losing lb a day this week but then my body was only just recovering from ABs at start of the week. See stu next week probably n see what he thinks


----------



## miles2345

trained back tonight and diet has been back spot on again today even set an alarm after getting home at 3 for 8am to have first meal. Trained back today and felt really strong on the first 3 sets of each exercise but hit a wall on the 4th set of each and needed spotting from 12 reps on the last sets to hit the usual 15s.

same routine as usual,

wide pulls straight bar/ d-grip

wide neutral grip tbars

close grip pull downs

high rope pulls finishers

shrugs

prob gonna leave arms til sunday as ive had to mix training schedule around this week n dont wanna do bis straight after back but ill see how i feel in the morning.

Swapped to single vials this week and dont want to jinx it but, so far so good.

Anyway off to work tonight so gotta get my **** into gear and get ready before i fall asleep!!

again


----------



## miles2345

Spoke to stu on the phone today n im going to see him on monday where hes going to increase carbs n fats so i will post new diet on monday night.

Tomorrow is first cheat 12-6pm

BBQ at in laws, multipack of monstermunch, 2 goodfellas peperoni, deep pan of course, burger king xl double whopper with bacon n cheese, n a kilo of oats somewhere in there


----------



## hilly

haha cheats sound awesome. its funny isnt it how we include oats in our cheats, i love nothing more than abig bowl of oats/choc whey/dried fruit and some natty peanut butter. also nice added in with yogurt as well


----------



## miles2345

Dont like it just know its important to whack loadsa good carbs back into my system


----------



## miles2345

Weight balanced out by end of the week and i think that i hadnt recovered from the week before until weds n even then i still had the runs. I had a big cheat period but feel like it got me bk to normal and fully recovered. But from now it becomes way more controlled.

I also have to do cardio 6 days a week am pre breakfast starting.... NOW!!! Itll be hardest prep yet i reckon now but quite like the thought of getting into the tough lifestyle early on.


----------



## miles2345

First cardio session this morning, take a bit of gettin used to again but feel really good today, up nice n early n it really wakes u up for the day


----------



## BigDom86

miles2345 said:


> First cardio session this morning, take a bit of gettin used to again but feel really good today, up nice n early n it really wakes u up for the day


what you do?


----------



## miles2345

16 mins walk on treadmill, 14 mins on bike, build up to whole time on treadmill


----------



## BigDom86

do you keep a eye on bpm at all?


----------



## miles2345

Occasionally, keep 125-130 ish but tbh i know the intensity that feels right from

past experience so dnt really feel much of a need to keep an eye on it all the time


----------



## miles2345

Ok i need advice from people who really know their stuff, please dont take offence but im not lookin for advice here from people who arent certain.

Trained legs tonight n now the tendonitis had subsided i can differentiate between two different pains, the main one that is stopping me training is under the patella. i can hammer extensions now its gone but i cannot put any weight through standing bent knee. and i mean cant hack squat or front squat even with the bar. So what do i do, hams arent affected, heavy sldl heavy everything but do i just hammer extensions or keep attempting other exercises, ****ing

my knee up with every attempt?? Im not talking a pain that can just be trained through either or i would so please let me know your opinions on these two options


----------



## miles2345

Knee felt crap this morn but eased of doin cardio, last year

my best leg training happened during my prep n im getting so wound up about this now.

managed 21 mins on treadmill today on steeper incline then 9 on the bike. Im working on an incline to get maximum gains to

my calves


----------



## miles2345

Knee felt crap this morn but eased of doin cardio, last year my best leg training happened during my prep n im getting so wound up about this now.

managed 21 mins on treadmill today on steeper incline then 9 on the bike. Im working on an incline to get maximum gains to my calves


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds like a ****ty situation

Can't offer expert advice sadly, but I would hammer the leg exts personally. Perhaps a variation on FST-7?


----------



## 3752

Miles can you leg press?? if you can then why not do a lighter higher intensity leg workout??

hope all is good mate and the prep is on target


----------



## miles2345

Yeah with relatively light compared to usual n partial movement to avoid the worst part on knee. what would your suggestion look like in practice??

Prep is goin fine thanks, early days but confident on a pretty big overall improvement at the end, now im over infection holdin size and droppin weight slow and I was happy that bf wa bout 11.5 to start with which was an improvement on last year (13.1)


----------



## musclemorpheus

I have problems with my knees I tore a quadriceps tendon which had to be reattached and my kneecap split open to get it back in right position...and I sometimes have chronic pain many years later sometimes I can months without any significant pain but for the last 3 months I haven't been able to push any heavy weight at all...

so I read a few posts on here and decided to push for higher reps..i

started off on 3 plates a side on leg press 20rep sets with 30 secs rest I did 4 sets of this and had to reduce the reps to 10 reps until I hit my target of 100 reps..

my legs were on fire..

then did high reps on leg extensions but not mega heavy weight.. 20 reps again if I could but definitely to failure

I am now up to 6 plates a side on a good day 20 rep sets on not so good 15 reps..all depends how my knees feel...

but not losing loads of size and hopefully making difference...will keep very slowly building up...

strength wise I could put loads a plates on ...but need to watch my knees..

I hope you can work around this.. anyway to train legs is better than no way....

A physio years ago told me top probably pack in training legs again...I thought Boll*cks

I didn't want cocktail stick legs although I do wish they were a lot bigger I keep trying to improve them..


----------



## miles2345

cheers, the problem i have is that i have been training 20s all year but heavy too ie stack on extensions and 10-12 plates a side on leg press, im going to try, leg ext, leg press then leg ext again to fry them, but cut rest time to 20-30 secs and play around with it. So basically do whatever I can to take them to failure??


----------



## hilly

how do you measure your bodyfat miles calipers??


----------



## miles2345

yeah i know its just a guide but they were done using same type of caliper by the same person so its a good guide of the difference between last year and this year


----------



## miles2345

PAUL, could you write your training suggestion including rest times etc


----------



## 3752

Leg exstensions FST-7 (7 sets of 10-12 reps with 20-30 sec rest)

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets (you perform all 6 sets then your partner)

Leg exstensions FST-7 (7 sets of 10-12 reps with 20-30 sec rest)

this is pretty much all i have done for my quads this last year and they don't look to bad  you can swap the leg press for reverse hack squats if preffered....


----------



## miles2345

Thanks, hope it does the trick


----------



## miles2345

did my cardio this morning 25 mins walking and 5 mins on the bike, I'll probably stick to this as the more flexibility i have in my quads the less knee pain i get and I just feel that the short time on the bike allows me to stretch my quads out more after I finish.

I am really happy with how im looking weight is already coming off at a steady pace and I look noticably tighter just after 10/11 days, I am really happy with how my back has come on this year, i think generally my weaknesses have improved this year and when I had a look in the mirror at the gym today I could see that my legs and calves have both improved, and although Id have preferred them to have improved more I have to be happy with my overall development.

My weight has gone from 262lbs to 259lbs since i started and i think that being ill the week before i started the diet shifted the first few pounds of water weight you usually lose in week one before i started. Im really looking forward to getting to france and taking first update pics and tan is coming on too 

However I have noticed that whenever I take tan I wake up in the morning and feel shagged


----------



## hilly

im the same mate with the mt2. i feel fooked for the first 45 mins of the day after a jab.


----------



## miles2345

Its weird cos i do it before bed but always fall asleep quickly too with it, prob just subconscious so u dnt feel your face pulsing on your pillow


----------



## miles2345

Had a good back session tonight, but had some trouble getting the last couple of reps out on last sets of last exercises without a training partner but ill cope.

The gym has invested in a quality entry system that takes your finger prints to open the gate, possibly their greatest addition


----------



## martin1436114509

Hi miles first time i have been on in a while. Last year just before i started my prep i developed a similar sort of problem in my knees that stopped me doing the same sort of exercises, could not even get in car without pain. I tried wrapping them which helped slightly but more of a mental security blanket i think.

one of my mates is a sports physio so i started to get some work done on my legs. he informed me that (if i remeber right) my outer quad was more dominant and stronger than my inner thigh and was causing my knee cap to slide slightly over the joint i believe causing the pain on the knee cap.

if you like i will dig his email address out so you can email him for any advice, and what you can do to help. i would get frictions done on the tendon which was not too pleasant haha.


----------



## miles2345

yeah cheers ive been told a similar thing and im working on adductors a lot at the moment but now the tendonitis seems to be cleared, its the pain under the knee i need to shift


----------



## martin1436114509

I will ask mate, i am sure he will have something that you can try


----------



## willsey4

Hey Miles hows it all going? Im not sure if i have missed it on here but was wondering what your daily diet and supplement/gear usage was? Will understand if you do not want to post it etc though.

Any update pics coming soon?


----------



## miles2345

I think it is all on post 593 or whatever it says on my sig.

There are a few additions;

3am whey

630 whey pre cardio

cardio every morning 715-745

one cheat meal on sun not 12-6

well into it not weigh and post it tomo but reckon about 18 6-7lbs, but nex week should lose a little more as it wont be following on from an epic cheat period. I go to france in ten days and ill take update pics over there which will be a month in and should show a considerable change.


----------



## dogue

miles2345 said:


> I think it is all on post 593 or whatever it says on my sig.
> 
> There are a few additions;
> 
> 3am whey
> 
> 630 whey pre cardio
> 
> cardio every morning 715-745
> 
> one cheat meal on sun not 12-6
> 
> well into it not weigh and post it tomo but reckon about 18 6-7lbs, but nex week should lose a little more as it wont be following on from an epic cheat period. I go to france in ten days and ill take update pics over there which will be a month in and should show a considerable change.


Hello mate, I think I know where those changes have come from...

Mr core is obviously sharing his new found suffering with his diciples! :laugh:


----------



## miles2345

He says - i do, simples. Regardless of how hard it is, its still much easier than listening to too many people at once n confusing yourself. I totally trust his judgement n cant wait to see the end prroduct


----------



## dogue

Paul is prepping me for the first timers class at Mr Plymouth in September and I have the same ethos as yourself, he say I do, four weeks in and I am very happy with the results, just another ten weeks to go!


----------



## miles2345

your in good hands with paul mate just stick to it to the letter n sure youll do great, your lucky they still got first timers!!

Well i weighed myself this morning and i was 18 4, so lost more weight in the last 24hrs then i did all week ?!? Lol, i got all my meals in yesterday but only had bout 3-4 hrs sleep after going to hospital with my mate then not getting out til 5am the night before, i got up at about half 8 to train this bird who then postponed til later so as i was up i did my cardio, so made two stupid decisions which were not right ones for my body.

Today is my day where i don't yet have to do cardio n i am dying to have my pizza tonight. When im training im really pleased with how i look, ive had a few people who dont know im dieting tell me i look lean or ask if ive started dieting, n my mum and aunt think i look really healthy which is of course my key goal haha? At least i dont think like a bird or id think being told i look 'healthy' means i look fat

the girl im training at the gym she works at has got a boss who didnt want me in there and made me pay a 5er a pop to go in first couple of times, said on a night out that Im

really 'nice' n wants me to work there and told her to tell me i can just do whatever days i want, so easy money, bout 8 quid cash in hand, per hour not shift, so will prob do in august when money gets a bit tight

also just started se ond bottle of tan with 10 days til hols, so will have 20 days solid and ive already sent a bottle over to hammer when im there


----------



## miles2345

Trained chest and calves tonight had a really good session. Tried Fst-7 on calves for a change and theyre fcuked! Im really pleased with how im lookin and lookin gforward to doing some update pics and im happy that im droping weight but still feel pretty big


----------



## miles2345

I owe a big thanks to Paul for his suggestion for my leg training, I was totally blown and had to throw all my gear to the bottom of the stairs and hold onto both sides and hop down.

I used the FST-7 training but with 15 reps, because the weight i need to use 10-12 reps puts too much strain on my tendons but the weight i used for 15 fcuked my legs and didnt affect my knees at all, so the one barrier ive had psychologically has now

been greatly eased and im buzzing


----------



## 3752

glad it helped buddy sorry i missed your call was talking to the Boss....lol


----------



## 3752

sorry boss being the wife


----------



## miles2345

Arent they always, i always assume that unless otherwise stated

im taking 6iu slin PWO, 40mins after build and recover but later in the eve i get shakey hands, im assuming its related but assume i should just leave the dose as it is as it always passes, he says as he goes into a coma and drowns in the bath


----------



## 3752

don't see the need for slin whilst dieting to be honest??


----------



## miles2345

Its only carrying over first three weeks, but i just do as im told


----------



## 3752

thats fair enough and what you need to do but i have never seen the need....hows things coming along overall?


----------



## miles2345

Im very pleased lost a few more lbs then id like over first 2 weeks as i was ill at the start but im really happy with how much legs abs/obliques and upper back have come in and im enjoying the cardio early on as it gets ur head in it nice and early in the prep. This is the first year where i had an onstage weight goal in my head which i am trying to get away from but now im into my 3rd season i think its hard not to have a guide in the back of your mind as you begin to know your body more. Thing is i know all it doesnis stress u out and i dont know why ive been thinking about it this time. I think its because its the first time ive had expectations of myself as i feel i have had the most productive year yet and you worry if its gonna pay off or not!!


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## miles2345

Diet has been fine, down to 18st 2-3lbs but i feel that subday morning may be the day i drop under 18st for the first time.

Trained back tonight, great session and i got 15s out on the stack and heavy sets, which is much better than last week. I really had my head on today and it was ace from start to finish.

I am expecting to be around or just under 10% bf when i see stu at the weekend, and if i am ill be well pleased, and hopefully keep cardio the same through my hols and ill get more from it cos its very warm ther in the morning so ill burn more calories anyway. But if stu says its going up then i'll happily do it.

I found a loada progress pics from last year including a load from france, so ill post last years pics with this years to give you all an idea of what sort of progress i have made as, and myself too.

Be interesting to see the difference between this years and last years france pics as i was about 7 weeks in last year and had only just started cardio, so, it will hopefully show that my condition has come in much quicker this year as ive been doing cardio from the start


----------



## dmcc

How's the knee holding up?


----------



## miles2345

Great since i tried the fst-7 that paul suggested, absolute godsend!!


----------



## dmcc

I did that for calves a while back, absolute killer!!


----------



## miles2345

Im so pi55ed off this morning, its lous birthday when we are away n she wanted to do something with her mates, one was workin, 1 is on antibiotics and just cldnt drink n one was busy. So i have a night off for once as i need to use up some holiday. I spoke to her mates n sorted out meetin for a meal and setting one of there houses up with few decs, cake. They knew it was a little surprise and one of the idiots has kept saying what do u wanna do to her! So lou asked me and i said cant u just accept im sorting it. So last night when i told her mate to stop askin she asked again at whrn i was at work!! I woke up this morn at 7 after gettin in at two and got what are we doing... So at this point i just fcuking told her, now obviously that makes ME the dickhead, nothing

to do with me telling her its sorted, dont go on about it, for then to keep asking. I mean call me thick but if u keep askin id assume u want to know. Shes had a fcuking right go before i came out but what pis5es me off is her dickhead mates who couldnt be ****d to do anything get no sh1t, her dad who forgot her birthday gets nothing, and me, who is the only person who actually sorted it out is getting all this **** for trying to sort out what she has moaned all week about not getting.

What ****es me off the most, besides the fact im not even half way through my cardio writing this, is that ill be with her for her birthday so if her mates werent gonna do anything then this would be a normal night off for me to enjoy but i took the time to Arrange something, that involves me watching everyone eat an indian at my favourite restaurant and now i feel like tellin her to go fcuk herself and kick her in the face if my legs allow it when i finish my cardio


----------



## miles2345

ok so after my little rant I decided to cheer myself up and take a couple of pics, i cant wait another week and to be fair its not much of a journal if I dont!!

This is me at 255-6lbs, bf unknown but will know this weekend

Im reallypleased with how im looking and now waist has come in a bit my legs look better. My legs are heaviest at the top so when i wear boxers you cant really see the proper shape of my legs.

The camera on my iPhone is dire and I look mush sharper than in the pics but i think there is obvious improvement. I have also put up a pic from 3 weeks in last year at about 10% 3 weeks in as a direct comparison, which has really given me a buzz, as I know what that turned into on stage last year, so im buzzing to see the difference this year


----------



## hilly

foook me mate lookin awesome crackin stuff this far out.


----------



## hilly

miles2345 said:


> Im so pi55ed off this morning, its lous birthday when we are away n she wanted to do something with her mates, one was workin, 1 is on antibiotics and just cldnt drink n one was busy. So i have a night off for once as i need to use up some holiday. I spoke to her mates n sorted out meetin for a meal and setting one of there houses up with few decs, cake. They knew it was a little surprise and one of the idiots has kept saying what do u wanna do to her! So lou asked me and i said cant u just accept im sorting it. So last night when i told her mate to stop askin she asked again at whrn i was at work!! I woke up this morn at 7 after gettin in at two and got what are we doing... So at this point i just fcuking told her, now obviously that makes ME the dickhead, nothing
> 
> to do with me telling her its sorted, dont go on about it, for then to keep asking. I mean call me thick but if u keep askin id assume u want to know. Shes had a fcuking right go before i came out but what pis5es me off is her dickhead mates who couldnt be ****d to do anything get no sh1t, her dad who forgot her birthday gets nothing, and me, who is the only person who actually sorted it out is getting all this **** for trying to sort out what she has moaned all week about not getting.
> 
> What ****es me off the most, besides the fact im not even half way through my cardio writing this, is that ill be with her for her birthday so if her mates werent gonna do anything then this would be a normal night off for me to enjoy but i took the time to Arrange something, that involves me watching everyone eat an indian at my favourite restaurant and now i feel like tellin her to go fcuk herself and kick her in the face if my legs allow it when i finish my cardio


I no this situation very well mate and the fact that you were guna take every1 for indian when you cant eat means you went well out of your way. i would not be happy. its a catch 22 because its her birthday and you dont wanna spoil it but that means biteing your tongue which is very hard to do when you have gone out of your way.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, I am glad the cardio from day 1 and eating at 3 & 6 am are paying off!! its not her birthday til the first so im still going down the road of go fcuk yourself!!  sayng that i am in a better mood now i have seen what i look like and been pleased with it!!


----------



## dmcc

You have visible abs. Git. Looking good Miles. :wub:


----------



## willsey4

Miles, looking good mate. Abs out all ready!!! Finally worked out how to subscribe to threads so have subscribed now. Looking forward to seeing the end of result at Hercules.

Will still need to give you a call or email regarding teaching as now looking to do a PGCE course this September and have no idea whethere to do this or teacher training.

Also got my journal up and running at long last


----------



## miles2345

Cheers. Thats fine mate i dont know as much about PGCE but i do know a bit about the practicalities of it


----------



## BigDom86

damn looking real good!


----------



## LittleChris

In a very good position this far out in my opinion.

Hard to pick out a noticeable area of improvement, your whole physique just has a much thicker look to it.

MT2 seems to be working its magic as well


----------



## DB

Legs vastly improved on last year mate

hows the knee?


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> Cheers. Thats fine mate i dont know as much about PGCE but i do know a bit about the practicalities of it


I wont bother you too much mate. Hows the work going with you as cant remember what stage you are up to now etc?


----------



## miles2345

Good mate, and really its no bother if you wanna call me. Ill be finished this time next year so just one more to get through


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> Good mate, and really its no bother if you wanna call me. Ill be finished this time next year so just one more to get through


What course you doing and how many years?


----------



## miles2345

3 year BEd Early Years mate


----------



## miles2345

BigDom86 said:


> damn looking real good!


cheers mate



LittleChris said:


> In a very good position this far out in my opinion.
> 
> Hard to pick out a noticeable area of improvement, your whole physique just has a much thicker look to it.
> 
> MT2 seems to be working its magic as well


Thanks bud, i couldnt take back shots but i think my back feels most imprived although in condition i might be mistaken. I think i have seen the biggest difference as you say in overall thickness that has come from a strict diet and a whole year of gh. You dont see the difference for month but after about 8 months you look in the mirror an think where the hell did that all come from


----------



## miles2345

DB said:


> Legs vastly improved on last year mate
> 
> hows the knee?


Still ****ed really but the fst7 with 15 reps has worked a treat and ill continue with it till the comp

you on the mend??


----------



## dale_flex

Great condition this far out miles, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## willsey4

dale_flex said:


> Great condition this far out miles, can't wait to see the end result.


^^^^^^^ x2:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Saw stu, he seemed please with progress, every thing is the same except addin 40mcg clen mon-fri and body fat was under 10% 13 weeks out so im pleased with that. Measurements always get rounded up to be on the safe side.

So everything is on track and stu reckons im a good few weeks ahead of schedule


----------



## winger

Looking awesome you bastardo! WTF?


----------



## miles2345

dale_flex said:


> Great condition this far out miles, can't wait to see the end result.





willsey4 said:


> ^^^^^^^ x2:thumb:


Cheers guys i am really pleased


----------



## miles2345

Finally in France, I love flying but fcuk me, that was an interesting landing, felt like one of the stewardesses had been given a shot at landing in gale force wind!!

Unpacked all my stuff and after thoroughly checking my list over and over again, d!ck head here has forgotten to pack any swabs after taking the time to send it all over bring all my syringes etc!!

So, be going round the chemists tomo, and i need to know the most powerful thing i can get as i am back to multidoses now, I need things that will work 100%

TCP??

Iodine??

Rubbing Alcohol??

help please cos ill be out first thing scouring the chemists, well after cardio of course!!


----------



## winger

I must say this is one very impressive pic big man. How tall are you? You dwarf the big guy in your avatar..lol


----------



## hilly

to be honest miles an alcohol swab isnt important for an injection. I have just finished doing a health course for nurses and physios etc going to uni and one of the lecturers said they dont really bother anymore as they dont kill most or all bacteria. Thats why you dont get alcohol swabs in first aids kits according to her.

I would just get a hot bath first then massage afterwards if worried.


----------



## miles2345

i went to the chemist and got some alcohol stuff for prepping skin so should be fine. I will be weighing in with stuart tomorrow, but i dont know how accurate the old scales are at my nan and grandads house?! also i dont have access to a bike so i am walking down the main road (if you can call it that) and back. I think they weigh a bit light so i will take pics at the gym tomo night when i train back so stu has that to go on too. Family dont seem to understand that "they're only a few pounds out" is quite a big issue when you are aiming at losing 1lb!!


----------



## miles2345

hilly2008 said:


> to be honest miles an alcohol swab isnt important for an injection. I have just finished doing a health course for nurses and physios etc going to uni and one of the lecturers said they dont really bother anymore as they dont kill most or all bacteria. Thats why you dont get alcohol swabs in first aids kits according to her.
> 
> I would just get a hot bath first then massage afterwards if worried.


i used some alcohol prep stuff anyway mate as im prone to infections in my skin, so its better to kill some than none in my opinion. We'll see, I got a private prescription for antibiotics just in case anyway before i came! :beer:


----------



## Rebus

Definately looking thicker there Miles. Impressive weight with the abs out...are you nearly 7ft, lol. ( Comparing it to me, haha ),

Would i be right in assuming your doing the heavyweights at the hercules?


----------



## Rebus

Jeez, just read the diet at the start of the prep, i havnt gone all the way through to see if its changed yet, but thats some eating mate.

I honestly don't think i could put all that away let alone diet on it, got a sh88e metabolism. Reps to you for your openess as well miles.


----------



## miles2345

BRABUS said:


> Definately looking thicker there Miles. Impressive weight with the abs out...are you nearly 7ft, lol. ( Comparing it to me, haha ),
> 
> Would i be right in assuming your doing the heavyweights at the hercules?


No mate still an inter, Over 90kg now, as I never qualified as an inter last year. Im pleased with how its all going, except now I'm watching my grandad cook a massive barbecue that smells amazing and i cant tough any of it!! I always find it hardest on a weds when I dont train :cursing: .


----------



## miles2345

BRABUS said:


> Jeez, just read the diet at the start of the prep, i havnt gone all the way through to see if its changed yet, but thats some eating mate.
> 
> I honestly don't think i could put all that away let alone diet on it, got a sh88e metabolism. Reps to you for your openess as well miles.


diet has changed slightly as in im now eating through the night as well, but the fat is dropping off nicely and im not losing size so its great so far and hopefully this year, doing cardio from the start will keep food higher throughout the diet.


----------



## willsey4

How many grams of carbs you roughly having a day Miles?

Looking forward to the next pics, keep up the good work


----------



## miles2345

360+g carbs a day mate at the mo and I had a quick look at calories which were around 4500, i might take some after training tomo mate, probably put a few up as I will need to keep myself occupied for 2 weeks


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> diet has changed slightly as in im now eating through the night as well, but the fat is dropping off nicely and im not losing size so its great so far and hopefully this year, doing cardio from the start will keep food higher throughout the diet.


I was thinking of doing the eating during the night to as im dieting to, 8 weeks out this sunday, and i only eat when im hungry. So sometimes my evening meal may be 8pm and as i have a sleep issue, im up numerous times during the night and as the morning approaches im often famished about 4am and end up struggling to get back to sleep as a result.

I assume its just a protein type food you eat here Miles?


----------



## miles2345

just whey mate, from what ive learned your body uses protein most in your sleep so you wouldnt go 8 hours without it in the day so I guess it adds up. also stops you losing the night weight i amways seem to lose when you dont eat


----------



## miles2345

bang on 18st this morning so hope the scales are right cos its where i need to be today then 17st 13lbs by the end of the week. I'll take pics this aft and post this evening.

Glad that doing 20 straight days of MTII did the trick one day in the sun, 2 people burnt and I just went black in about half hour of messin about in the pool, I also sent a bottle over so I could continue the tanning abuse on holiday, Joe would be so proud


----------



## hilly

good stuff on the weight loss and isnt mt2 class. i did a bottle just before i went to the dominican last month. every1 including my girfriend burnt using factor 20-30 i had factor 15 on and went nice and brown within a day or 2 lol. great stuff.


----------



## miles2345

calves burned a bit but they arent used to being out lol!!

just uploading a few pics, taking forever on this comp!!


----------



## miles2345

uploading all pics to photobucket and its squashing all my pics a bit on camera and comp they look normal and look long now im uploading them, ill post up comparison pics from last time i was here, when I would have been 8 weeks in in 2008


----------



## hilly

lookin forward to seeing the changes mate and showing what all the hard work as brought


----------



## miles2345

ok ill post a few now they have uploaded!!


----------



## miles2345

few from 08, not much point really as i was a month further in but....


----------



## willsey4

Looking good Miles. Coming along nicely.

Good biceps (im jealous) and very impressive front double bi shot. Shows the back width nicely and now your legs have come up well i think its going to be a close show between you and Pob.


----------



## miles2345

Cheers maye, Cant wait, but I'll do everything I can to win, but its not just about me and him, there could be 9 in our class like I had last year  I will make sure I am the best as I can be and then whatever happens, happens


----------



## hilly

id say in all honesty looks like you have added size everywere and the legs look to have come along a treat mate.

only thing that i would say needs bringing up now is calfs but they may look different when bf is lower.


----------



## miles2345

yeah theyll look worse, I cant do more than im doing with them mate its like banging my head on a wall!

Only thing today is I couldnt tense leg as I had a beast of a dead leg from falling in the pool obviously hit the side before the water!


----------



## hilly

calfs are a very funny muscle mine wont grow either. I thinks for me anyway its just going to take time. Most people i see with big calfs tend to be much older. older than us anyway mate


----------



## dmcc

Yep, looking bigger I'd say. Love that last photo where you're sitting down, you can really see the meat hanging off your back.


----------



## FATBOY

deffinate improvement m8 and thats what its all about plus your overall shape is very nice :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

cheers guys, i think today has been my hardest day i have ever had on a diet.

Cardio this morning was so boring, then went to a quality monkey zoo which took 4 hours to walk round, and i mean constant walking, in 38 degrees celcius, eating food i cooked at 9 that was sweaty and minging, and then had to train in a gym with no aircon and a poor selection of equipment, and to top it off just watched everyone eat a massive barbecue!


----------



## willsey4

I have the same problem with calves as you. Stubborn bastards. I remember talking to you about them months ago.

Since then i have got a good routine in place and although they are not growing loads the shape of them has come up well.

Pic if you want to see:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/67371-willsey4-mike-wills-off-season-journal-5.html

If you want to try something different I can send you my different routines if needed


----------



## miles2345

to be honest what ive been doing for last couple of months has been working for the first time, and to me some improvement is better than no improvement which is what ive had for the last couple of years. But i know its going to take time and patience and I have to be pleased that my other weak ares have all improved


----------



## BigDom86

looking massive 

i agree with hilly i think that calfs come with age too


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, i just dont understand why, although clearly a genetic weak point, as a muscle, they just dont seem to respond like any other muscle. Triceps are a weak point for me but even though their growth rate tends to be slower than other body parts they have still improved


----------



## pastanchicken

Agreed mate, looking huge, repped accordingly!


----------



## pastanchicken

lol,I just see you have returned, cheers!


----------



## BigDom86

luckily for me my calfs have always been my bigger muscle for some reason, dont know why.

i wish i had calves like you see on those fat guys who walk around in shorts, some of them got the biggest calf muscles ive seen


----------



## LittleChris

BigDom86 said:


> luckily for me my calfs have always been my bigger muscle for some reason, dont know why.
> 
> i wish i had calves like you see on those fat guys who walk around in shorts, some of them got the biggest calf muscles ive seen


I used to have a friend like that. Went on a diet and had tiny calf muscles under the fat though :lol:

Looking in good shape Miles :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, what ****es me off is fat tart with those perfect diamond calves tapering right down to the ankle. It does my nut when i see them, how can be like us and envy anything on something like that!!!


----------



## Growing Lad

looking great mate,

good calf article

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/


----------



## FATBOY

miles2345 said:


> cheers mate, what ****es me off is fat tart with those perfect diamond calves tapering right down to the ankle. It does my nut when i see them, how can be like us and envy anything on something like that!!!


maybe you should wear heels more m8


----------



## miles2345

i thought 5 days a week would be plenty!


----------



## FATBOY

miles2345 said:


> i thought 5 days a week would be plenty!


somtimes you have to push yourself m8  try stepping it up to six see how you go ,


----------



## miles2345

bored so thought id put a few holiday snaps up....


----------



## 3752

whos the fat bloke with your missus....you must of been p1ssed at him


----------



## miles2345

Tosser!! Thats it I quit, im gonna dig the rest of that strawberry tart out of the bin and stuff my face!

LOL


----------



## hilly

good holiday snaps pal you look nice and relaxed. You got over the trying to arrange your girls borthday then obviously lol.

lookin brown as well mt2 worked a treat.


----------



## miles2345

no just sweeping it under the carpet for the holiday  best bit was we went out, they took 2 and a half hours to eat then went out and stayed out, just what i like doing on my one night off from the place!! to top it off the 2 we went out with had a massive row so we left them there.

Yeah MTII is working ace, i stayed in the sun in 38 degrees all day in a swimming pool and didnt burn and bought a 2man lilo for myself to lay on all day today, best thing is i got some Ray bans, basically aviators but bigger and just for guys but they cover a lot of your face but on the tan I dont get white panda eyes.

Cheat meal will be pretty healthy tomo, compared to my normal choices, big barbecue, loadsa meat and salad and potatoes, I just want to eat it with bbq sauce, dijon mayo and ketchup mmmmmmmmmmmm only about 30 hours to go, unfortunately during that time I have to watch a dinner party for Lou's 24th TODAY, a massive seafood meal... in fact I think I'm gonna cry.

Did 2.5 ml of cypionate in each quad the other day and fcuk me they are killing me feels the same inside as when I get infections although its slowly dying down, one leg is a little red but its not growing and I can still pinch the skin which I can't when I have Cellulitis but it'll ease my mind if it goes today.

its worse than sust IMO, do Multi Dose bottles tend to get mixed with a different oil to single vials for preservation reasons?? There has to be a reason why using the same injection technique as I do with singles and MD bottle why I get pain every time for MD bottles????


----------



## dmcc

My god that's one good-looking family, especially the big brown guy with the smile. Who's he?


----------



## hilly

mt2 is something special i must say, cheat meal sounds but bro and i am very impressived with you sticking to diet on holiday. i will be showing my girlfriend and have already showed my mum your thread to prove that im not the only 1 who sticks to a diet no matter what and it makes us dedicated not boring lol. even tho they are very supportive they dont understand at all.

Is it happening with different vials of multishot gear mate? I am having a similar issue at the moment were when i inject the leg swells slightly and goes red for around 3 days then dies down. it doesnt prevent me training but it is slightly annoying. this is with a company called AK labs tho orderd from china.

I have used other mulitshot test with no issues such as prochem. what brand are you ising?


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> My god that's one good-looking family, especially the big brown guy with the smile. Who's he?


cheers, just some 'fat' bloke I know



hilly2008 said:


> mt2 is something special i must say, cheat meal sounds but bro and i am very impressived with you sticking to diet on holiday. i will be showing my girlfriend and have already showed my mum your thread to prove that im not the only 1 who sticks to a diet no matter what and it makes us dedicated not boring lol. even tho they are very supportive they dont understand at all.
> 
> Is it happening with different vials of multishot gear mate? I am having a similar issue at the moment were when i inject the leg swells slightly and goes red for around 3 days then dies down. it doesnt prevent me training but it is slightly annoying. this is with a company called AK labs tho orderd from china.
> 
> I have used other mulitshot test with no issues such as prochem. what brand are you ising?


Black widow was the worst ever

Mine are really supportive, but I swear all theyve talked about is food for three days! but that could be me  but to be fair bud, you cant expect them to unless you have competed, and not only that, but actually saw a diet through 100% to the T you cant understand. I saw my mate diet every day for 12 weeks before my 1st show and I honestly thought I was prepared and what a shock I got.

Now I know what to expect but you spend all year looking forward to dieting, well I do, but the harsh reality of what it really takes soon hits home when you get started

MTII is the only thing I have ever used that totally exceeds expectations.


----------



## dmcc

Well if I looked like that fat bloke I'd be happy. Must up the dose... of MT2


----------



## willsey4

Great pics.

Love the first shot where you having a groap!


----------



## 3752

miles2345 said:


> Tosser!! Thats it I quit, im gonna dig the rest of that strawberry tart out of the bin and stuff my face!
> 
> LOL


only joking mate you have good shape buddy.....



miles2345 said:


> Did 2.5 ml of cypionate in each quad the other day and fcuk me they are killing me feels the same inside as when I get infections although its slowly dying down, one leg is a little red but its not growing and I can still pinch the skin which I can't when I have Cellulitis but it'll ease my mind if it goes today.


was this BW??


----------



## miles2345

no fortis mate


----------



## 3752

jesus mate why are you using bathroom sink sh1t


----------



## miles2345

i dont usually like trying stuff im not used to but as apex seems to be impossible for me to get hold of I didnt have a choice and thats what was available to me. I need cypionate in singles really but dont know if you can get them or what the closest equivalent is in relation to the length of the test ester


----------



## miles2345

Just trained arms and had a really good session and it clicked my back into place after pressin on a wobbly bench yesterday. But can someone please tell me why anyone would put fcuking bungee cable on all the pulley machines, if there is a good reason I'll be willing to pay attention!!!

I expect to have dropped the next bit of weight by tomorrow morning and I'll post it up when I know, I'm just praying that these scales are right!! Saying that as long as it shows lower than thursday then it doesnt really matter too much


----------



## hilly

i believe you can still get the cyp singles from thialand they also do a do a prop. body research maybe its called. enanthate would be pretty much the same if you can get singles for that.


----------



## dale_flex

I think theres only a few days difference in the half life of the cypionate and enanthate esters miles as hilly states.


----------



## miles2345

i just found that I can fly newquay to stanstead on saturday morning for 20quid all in, 2hr drive, then 30 miles at other end. I'll pay petrol to anyone who'd be prepared to come and pick me up!!!! If I can find out how much a taxi would be it then it will be good to know that I dont have to worry about a 5 hr journey now


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> i just found that I can fly newquay to stanstead on saturday morning for 20quid all in, 2hr drive, then 30 miles at other end. I'll pay petrol to anyone who'd be prepared to come and pick me up!!!! If I can find out how much a taxi would be it then it will be good to know that I dont have to worry about a 5 hr journey now


Is this for the show?

Miles I live 10 min from Stansted (Braintree) so shouldnt be a problem


----------



## miles2345

yes mate flight gets in about half 9 in the morning on the saturday. That would be great if you could ill have 1 possibly 2 ppl with me and I dont really want to put Gareth out the day before a comp although he seems happy to help out.


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> yes mate flight gets in about half 9 in the morning on the saturday. That would be great if you could ill have 1 possibly 2 ppl with me and I dont really want to put Gareth out the day before a comp although he seems happy to help out.


Where you staying sat night?


----------



## miles2345

havent booked it yet but the organisers have sent me a list of hotels, maybe holidat inn or something


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> havent booked it yet but the organisers have sent me a list of hotels, maybe holidat inn or something


Ok cool, there is a couple of travel lodges in braintree near mine but then im guessing you would rather stay in Colchester.

I dont see a problem with picking you up. I doubt I will be doing anything. When i drop you of in Colchester wherever your going i might go Hercules gym for a workout which will be easier aswell.

Sort out closer the time?


----------



## miles2345

perfect mate and ill know for sure wholl be with me, but yeah prob easiest with all my stuff to get to the place we're gonna stay in to minimise travelling on the day. Thanks a lot


----------



## Prodiver

One or two others of us from the Herc will be around and not competing, so maybe we can arrange some evening transport and entertainment...


----------



## miles2345

yeah sound good mate cheers. I wish more peole came on these sites and had a read of things like this, because theyd understand what our sport is really like. I cant think of another sport where people you are competing against, like Gareth and pals of his like you guys would be so quick to offer your help to a guy competing against them. Im really grateful and its gonna be a quality weekend


----------



## Prodiver

Well to be a bit philosophical for a minute, I suppose really as bodybuilders we are in a way competing firstly against ourselves to achieve the results we crave, then against other competitors on stage. So we know how hard gaining and competing are and identify with our fellows...


----------



## hilly

plus i think even tho it is a very competitive sport it is a very close knit one at times. i think the internet and the fact that peoples experiences are so important in this sport means people get along better as they are always looking to learn from one another


----------



## miles2345

Prodiver said:


> Well to be a bit philosophical for a minute, I suppose really as bodybuilders we are in a way competing firstly against ourselves to achieve the results we crave, then against other competitors on stage. So we know how hard gaining and competing are and identify with our fellows...


sums it up perfectly really


----------



## dmcc

"Entertainment", Patrick? :wink: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

to be honest i'll be in my room with feet up carbing up and tanning up, and I think a few of my lot will drive up for that evening so mostly everyone will probably stick around the hotel.


----------



## miles2345

just 7 more cardio sessions withough a stationary bike!! Stomping along on steeply cambered gravel roads is not great on the knees and ankles. Just glas a bought some new running trainers that are right for the shape of my feet before I came away.

I was concerned that although I lost a bit of weight that I had to lose over the past week, I couldnt see where its gone from but my mum said randomly my chest and abs have come in since weve been away. I'll take that this week though.

Text Stuart yesterday with my weight (17st 12-13lbs) and he wants another 2-3lbs by next sunday so hopefully sticking to everything Im doing at this stage will be enough to keep the weight dropping off at a steady rate at least until I return home, then I'll see Stu as soon as I'm back


----------



## big sy

Hey Miles sorry to hijack your thread mate just wonderd if you could help me out?

I just wonderd who you get to do your blood work? im from torquay too and wouldnt know where to start!

I know its bad that iv never had any bloods done and ill get grilled for it! but im getting a bit worried now, im coming to the end of a 8wk cruise after a 15wk cycle and iv noticed my kidneys are feeling a bit sore, any chance you could please point me in the direction of someone to take care of my blood work?

Again sorry for hijacking your thread mate.

cheers sy.


----------



## willsey4

dmcc said:


> "Entertainment", Patrick? :wink: :lol:


Jealous Daz???


----------



## miles2345

big sy said:


> Hey Miles sorry to hijack your thread mate just wonderd if you could help me out?
> 
> I just wonderd who you get to do your blood work? im from torquay too and wouldnt know where to start!
> 
> I know its bad that iv never had any bloods done and ill get grilled for it! but im getting a bit worried now, im coming to the end of a 8wk cruise after a 15wk cycle and iv noticed my kidneys are feeling a bit sore, any chance you could please point me in the direction of someone to take care of my blood work?
> 
> Again sorry for hijacking your thread mate.
> 
> cheers sy.


Just at your local gp, or at the mount stuart if you wanted them done privately, PSCARB would have a rough idea of price down that route as I believe he goes privately. Sorry but I wont give out the surgery or name of my GP as I wouldnt want what I say about him to be misinterpreted and cause him hassle with his job, but I'm sure you'll understand that.

I assume you train at Castle??


----------



## big sy

cheers for the reply Miles,

yes train at castle mate, i just wasnt sure if i had to go to a specialist, i went to my local gp a couple of years ago about a bit of acne on my back and when i told him i used steroids he spun me a load of bull about; if i kept using id be on kidney dailysis by the time im 30 and told me that id end up being infertile!

what bloods should i ask for and should i tell him im using aas?

cheers sy.


----------



## miles2345

liver function tests mainly, one of them can give an indication of kidney probs if im right


----------



## big sy

cheers for that Miles much appreciated.


----------



## miles2345

big sy said:


> cheers for the reply Miles,
> 
> yes train at castle mate, i just wasnt sure if i had to go to a specialist, i went to my local gp a couple of years ago about a bit of acne on my back and when i told him i used steroids he spun me a load of bull about; if i kept using id be on kidney dailysis by the time im 30 *and told me that id end up being infertile!*
> 
> what bloods should i ask for and should i tell him im using aas?
> 
> cheers sy.


I got that from my previous GP but you kind of take the carpet out from under their arguement when you tell them you have been using solid for nearly 5 months and your missus is 2 months gone, even funnier was the conception date was the night of my last junior comp on the scan :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> "Entertainment", Patrick? :wink: :lol:


Cynic! :laugh:


----------



## miles2345

I just trained legs and to say that the gym is most unequipped for leg training is really an understatement. The leg extension is like what you get on a york multi-gym from argos, again, bungeed right up, with no cam on the pulley. Anyway, got the fst-7 done, but with an air temp of just under 30 in the gym it nearly killed me, never sweated so much in my life. The leg press was made for dwarves and was so close to the window the seat couldnt go back, so next time my brother comes I'll get him to take a pic of my mounting procedure  , even better on your 5-7th sets!! To top it off, the pin fell out at the top of the rep and the whole stack crashed to the floor.

The same maching I used for quads really fried my hams and STLD were fine but by that point i was leaving pools of sweat wherever I was stood as the sweat poured of my great beak.

Being in and out of the cold pool for a week has really helped my knees and if the machine I used today didnt trigger them off, then I have to assume they are much better than they were 2-3 weeks ago. Luckily I have my naps here as I will have been 5 days without test but should turn up tomo hopefully, thurs at the latest.

I have also added in a 3rd clen tab each day, so I take 2 am, 1/2 hour or so pre cardio and one before training, so they dont effect my sleep and burn more calories when training and mainly when I do my cardio.

Prob take a few more pic on thurs, but might wait til I get home as the light is not as good as I remember and Its much better in the comfort room at Winners


----------



## winger

Hey Miles, how is your brother doing?


----------



## miles2345

yeah good, he's on holiday with me at the moment. Getting really into his photography and it seems to be something that he's genuinely interested in and that he's really good at. He got unlucky with the X-factor Auditions, made it through every audition at the Cardiff audition and was one of the 50/8,000 to do so. Unfortunatley out of those 50, not everyone got called back and he was one of the unlucky one. still hell of an achievement, i reckon!


----------



## miles2345

good service that, £4 sent on monday and it all turned up today, so I have some test to see me through til I get back home. And he sent me some of my swabs with it, glad I left a key now!! 2ml each delt i think, need to make up for the last week


----------



## hermie07

hi miles great read so far and good luck with the show, just curious about your clen dosage why do you split the clen up into am and pm also how long before cardio and weights do you take your clen. cheers


----------



## miles2345

Thanks, i dont know mate just always been told to spread them, I think ?? got me thinking now  just makes your body burn more calories throughout the whole day I guess rather than peaking at one time of day then tapering down


----------



## miles2345

just had a pretty good back session at the gym, found a solid bar which made me realise that half the problem with the bungee effect was the bar that was made of alluminium or something and bent with the stack! Did wide grip pulls, close grip seated row and close grip pulls, and finished with high rope pulls. Did calves too, rickety old machine but ****ed them pretty bad, just stuck to high intensity this week but did the usual 15s on back

weighed in this morning at between 17st 11-12lbs, its hard to tell, I am blind as a bat and even with my glasses on it takes a good half hour before my eyes focus in the morning so on old analogue scales, every time i bent down to check the weight it was moving, but it had definitely gone down, just not sure if it was half, or a full pound. To be honest, as long as it goes down slightly, I know I am ahead of schedule from what Stuart said before I went away, so when I get home, iI'll weigh myself on my usual scales, hopefully having a good surprise that these scales were right all along and then I can see Stu and carry on. If I havent lost quite as much as I think I have then it will be a quick re-adjustment to the regime and I'll get it sorted straight away. Saying that Im very confident Stu will notice a difference and be happy with my progress. I bloody hope so after sticking to the plan to the letter since being away, I genuinely haven't missed a meal, cardio session or a training session so I am really pleased although I always knew that nothing can ever make me stray, holiday or not.

I will post pictures at the end of next week, Thursday would be my guess, probably some before and after back which will show another 2 full weeks progress from the last journal pics


----------



## hilly

massive reps for sticking with it during your holiday mate thats dedication for you. good stuff


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate.

Just trained sholders, only arms and chest to go and three more sessions until I get home. Next week I am having a rest day on the tuesday, from weights not cardio and doing legs wednesday night with good equipment because they need a good pasting. I trained shoulders today and actually had a good session without screwing up my back this time. It is so funny in France, there is no one I have seen who looks like they train and I walked into the outside cafe to meet my family when I'd finished and I realised what its like to be a freak of any sort where every person just turned and stared, its great, I dont know what two headed freaks moan about.

There was one guy in there and I couldnt decide what was wrong with him, he was either a very short man or the dwarf who got bullied at dwarf school for being so tall, he had funny dimensions and a big peanut head, so I'd go down the dwarf/gnome route if I were a betting man.

I am very confident bf %age has dropped significantly as I looked in the mirror today and the bottom abs are coming through and my quads and hams have come through a lot, I'm looking forward to getting in some good lighting and having a proper look next week. Also, I think the gym have a few bikes for sale for a few hundred quid so I intend to get one to make it easier at the weekends when I get up later after working lates.


----------



## miles2345

I cant help thinking that I wouldn't have seen this at my local J Sainsbury's....


----------



## big sy

lmfao!


----------



## hertderg

Progress is coming on leaps and bounds Miles ,looking forward to seeing the next progress pics. Keep on keeping on mate.


----------



## hilly

LMFAO thats awesome


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate and cheers for the reps, ill return them when my allowance is refreshed tomorrow. To be honest the only challenge is the heat, I dont like watching everyone eat lush food but I am used to it now Im into my third term of it, but the higher intensity stuff ive been using on back, legs and shoulders has been a killer, ive upped my water from 6-8litres to compensate whilst I have been away


----------



## dmcc

Carrefour? I thought the staff were getting younger.


----------



## miles2345

No mate, E. Leclerc


----------



## miles2345

i took a couple of pics pre training today but ill take proper set next week as I said


----------



## dmcc

Shít Miles you're looking good. But DAMN YOU TO HELL putting up photos like that when I'm hornier than a big gay horny thing!!  :thumb:

But actually though, looking very good.


----------



## HJL

looking hench bro!


----------



## hilly

lookin large pal and bf is def droping


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> Shít Miles you're looking good. But DAMN YOU TO HELL putting up photos like that when I'm hornier than a big gay horny thing!!  :thumb:
> 
> But actually though, looking very good.


mm, cheers, I think. Well cheers for the last bit :thumb:



HJL said:


> looking hench bro!


cheers



hilly2008 said:


> lookin large pal and bf is def droping


yeah im hoping its more or less where i expect it to be when I see stuart plus it'll be almost another week in too


----------



## winger

Looking good Miles. I hope you don't take this wrong but you look so blocky in a good way. Nice bowling ball delts.


----------



## miles2345

funny thing is by the time I get into condition my waist has always disappeared and it was an inch smaller than it was at the start of last year, I remember on the day of the show my waist was 32 and chest was about 51


----------



## pob80

looking good mate big change from the last pics makes me look fat!! lol


----------



## Guest

Looking very good!


----------



## Prodiver

Looking excellent Miles!

51 chest 32 waist - woof!

And shoulders make the man!


----------



## miles2345

id hope thats right as they are my best body part, thank god calves dont make the man eh


----------



## big sy

Looking awesome mate...


----------



## miles2345

pob80 said:


> looking good mate big change from the last pics makes me look fat!! lol


cheers, cardio and one cheat meal from the start has made a big difference this year, but the key, I feel, was not going above 12% off season.



Con said:


> Looking very good!


Cheers mate, still looking massive yourself even after your well earned time out. What did you do to bring your calves up as I noticed they were a main change that stood out to me in your most recent pics


----------



## miles2345

big sy said:


> Looking awesome mate...


cheers

weeks 5-8 (so now until the end of August) are usually when I notice a huge change, my little pouch at the bottom of my abs has really thinned out and once that evens up with the skin thickness on the rest of my stomach my waist starts coming in. Lets hope it happens like that again this year, I dont see why my waist would be much bigger if it was smaller through the off season, my waist last year was an inch smaller than when I was in the juniors


----------



## clarkey

Looking great Miles you really are. Looking nice and full with the condition. Im the same as you mate, this year im only having one cheat meal per week and it has made a big difference...keep up the good work.


----------



## miles2345

havent seen you posting for a while mate, how are things going?? What qualifier are you doing this year?? Dorchester again?? Hows your year been??


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> Cheers mate, still looking massive yourself even after your well earned time out. What did you do to bring your calves up as I noticed they were a main change that stood out to me in your most recent pics


Honestly i think it was simply a case of getting all the fat off them to make the illusion between ankle bone and calve larger. My legs hold the most fat in my body and until they get lean they really look a bit ****.


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> id hope thats right as they are my best body part, thank god calves dont make the man eh


Strict, heavy, low-rep calf or donkey raises...


----------



## miles2345

mine just look **** bulked up then small dieted down! My problem is i think the bones in my lower leg are similar in diameter to a chipstick and i have ankles that him my knees at 100mph ive got skinny ankles, unfortunately have skinny calves too. Annoying thing is they are much bigger than last year but that still leaves them at such a sh.it level that you cant tell anyway!


----------



## clarkey

miles2345 said:


> havent seen you posting for a while mate, how are things going?? What qualifier are you doing this year?? Dorchester again?? Hows your year been??


Things going good mate thanx, ive been training hard since the British last year, keeping my head down and trying to bring up my weak parts. James L has been helping me and is prepping me for my qualifier which is the Kent show in 3 weeks, cant wait to get on that stage now.


----------



## miles2345

ive got to be honest it only been the last 2 months that I have found this out for myself Patrick, having stuck to hi volume stuff. Hi intensity feels good once every 1-2 weeks but I founf the only thing that has made a difference quickly is max weight with low reps


----------



## miles2345

clarkey said:


> Things going good mate thanx, ive been training hard since the British last year, keeping my head down and trying to bring up my weak parts. James L has been helping me and is prepping me for my qualifier which is the Kent show in 3 weeks, cant wait to get on that stage now.


any pics anywhere or keeping them all under wraps?? If you are, good luck and hope it all goes to plan, at least you know you are in safe hands


----------



## clarkey

miles2345 said:


> any pics anywhere or keeping them all under wraps?? If you are, good luck and hope it all goes to plan, at least you know you are in safe hands


lol to be honest ive not got any mate, Its just a matter of going to see James he takes a look at me and then i do what he says. Be good to catch up with you if i see you at any of the shows..good luck with it all mate.


----------



## miles2345

which are you going to watch, I fancy watching the welsh, I just dont wanna watch too many when Im dieting that will make me feel sub standard for my class with my dieted fram of mind. I really want to watch the brits but think it'll be a headfucck the week before a comp personally, the more I think about it the less I think I'll go


----------



## clarkey

Im at the Welsh too mate so be good to see you. I think u will be too tempted to watch the British as the tension builds and everyone starts talking about it lol to be honest mate it will probably do you more good than bad, Watching shows always seems to motivate me.


----------



## miles2345

Yeah, be cool to catch up. Thing is mate week before I wont need motivating cos i love depleting for some reason even more than carbing up. Ill decide closer to the time, last years over 80s inters made me realise I wasnt as far of as I had imagined I was but looking at the size of the over 90s inters at the portsmouth I feel again like I could be a way off again! So I think, although I'll be gutted not to go but I think my decision is likely to swing towards not going, if it was one day Id probably be the other way but i cant be ar5ed with the hassle of prepping food and staying away for a weekend getting back from Nottingham at 2:30 and then being up early doors for am session for depleting in the gym


----------



## willsey4

Miles, looking good mate. Very impressive

When is the welsh, i mate take a trip there?


----------



## miles2345

was 14/09 last year mate


----------



## Britbb

Just checked out the journal buddy and seen your latest pics.

You are def looking good for 11 weeks out mate!!

You will be ready, dont worry about a thing, you will be ready and looking your best at the hercs and by looks of things will look v good on stage. Dont let the head play mind games. Come to the british and enjoy


----------



## miles2345

ill stay open minded until closer to the time and see how I feel. Cheers, I'm really pleased with how things are going and I think in the next month Ill really see the benefits of losing the fat early and my food should be higher than at that stage last year. Goin home is touching distance away now and then things will run totally smoothly without the need for any great effort like the last 2 weeks have taken

WEIGH-IN: 17ST 9LBS

I had a problem this week that I tried to sort but it hasnt worked. I have been deisgnated a worktop in the spare kitchen to keep all my stuff but on thurs my lovely nan, helped me out by tidying up, including throwing away my last 10 naps!! I tried to get them specialled over to france for yesterday but they didnt turn up so wont have til moneday now, so I have probably lost a 1lb extra from dropping 2 naps a day


----------



## hilly

Bless ure NAN lol good job she didnt take them thinking they were vitamins


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> was 14/09 last year mate


Not this year???


----------



## miles2345

Assume its similar time, post on stus prep thread, hes guesting


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> Yeah, be cool to catch up. Thing is mate week before I wont need motivating cos i love depleting for some reason even more than carbing up. Ill decide closer to the time, last years over 80s inters made me realise I wasnt as far of as I had imagined I was but looking at the size of the over 90s inters at the portsmouth I feel again like I could be a way off again! So I think, although I'll be gutted not to go but I think my decision is likely to swing towards not going, if it was one day Id probably be the other way but i cant be ar5ed with the hassle of prepping food and staying away for a weekend getting back from Nottingham at 2:30 and then being up early doors for am session for depleting in the gym


Miles, your defo' up there in the running mate. Looking at your photo's last year, i think you were very very unfortunate not to qualify. Had it been a different qualifier, i feel without a doubt you would of perhaps placed and then done well in the finals to...no doubting about it mate, so don't doubt yourself...Easier said than done i know as im the biggest doubter ever re my own standards etc..lol.. :tongue:


----------



## miles2345

I have always found being overly self critical reaps better effort throughout the year then if you focus on what your happy with. Personally it has always almost been my type of motivation, im always desperate to improve and put in whatever it takes and for me focussin on improving negatives is what keeps my head in it all year round.

Cheers, last year i was happy with what I achieved coming from juniors to inters, but i was disappointed not to place as I felt I should have although i know it was close. But cheers for the compliment, as you know its always motivating to hear it from guys like you who have been where i want to be next year, placing top 6 at the british


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> I have always found being overly self critical reaps better effort throughout the year then if you focus on what your happy with. Personally it has always almost been my type of motivation, im always desperate to improve and put in whatever it takes and for me focussin on improving negatives is what keeps my head in it all year round.
> 
> Cheers, last year i was happy with what I achieved coming from juniors to inters, but i was disappointed not to place as I felt I should have although i know it was close. But cheers for the compliment, as you know its always motivating to hear it from guys like you who have been where i want to be next year, placing top 6 at the british


Im much the same Miles, Ive spent all year trying to improve with having to do the heavies, and despite feeling i may be out my league im still giving it a bash. Gotta compete against my self as well as other as if i keep putting it off a year...when does that stop, and im now 40!!

Im never realy happy and feel im to far out for 7 weeks, but like you that serves as a motivational tool to bust a gut training and also nail the diet. ( Infact done legs today and was green when i got home....had to have a lie down...what a wimp eh, lol ).

And cheers for the compliment mate, much respect to you. :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

I guess your at a stage similar to where I was last year, but a more developed version; Stepping into a more difficult challenge knowing the size of the step that its going to be. I know its too easy to slip into the mindset of focusing on that instead of focussing on improving yourself and being your best. At the end of the day the second option is all you can have any control over and however hard it is, we all know that it is what we have to do to eventually succeed in achieving the tangible rewards and show placings.

I know the same guys would have been in my class if the Over 90s Inters hadnt been created but I think, however tall you are, that going into a weight class 25kg over the lower limit, in condition leaves you psychologically, in a better mindset running up to it.

Now before anyone goes on about, "its not all about the weight....", thats not what I'm saying. I mean prep wise, when you are at the lower end of the experience ranks, within a class that is new to you, it is very difficult to focus on the right things and not let the wrong things worry you, unnecessarily, as I found out last year. Last year, I was totally prepared for a baptism of fire, but I despise losing at anything, so the closer I got I couldn't help worrying about the wrong things, like coming away with a trophy instead of just realisin Id done everything I could do and that was all I needed to ask of myself. Ultimately, I ended up without a trophy, but, I sat down the following day and compared pics from that show and 2007 and I was so proud of how Id come on, also, I came away knowing that there was a much smaller gulf than I had ever expected.

That has been whats motivated me this year, I always think, I wanst far off last year, so if I can make the most of this off season I can give myself a chance to do well in 2009.

And I'd still be gutted if I didnt add to the trophy shelf :lol:


----------



## miles2345

done my cardio this morning, I better anjoy the next few sessions as I feel it may be going up slightly soon. Got one more in France and one chest session today and then I'm off home to continue my prep. Scott asked me this morning how big my waist was cos he thought it had come in. I was pretty pleased that 5 weeks in I was down to just over 35 from 37.5in, 3 more inches and ill be happy 

I had fajitas last night as my cheat meal and they were amazing! i followed it up with one tablespoon of Nutella which I managed to savour for about 10 mins, why do we do this to ourselves??? Saying that 2 hours later you feel such a difference in how your body feels after eating fatty foods and I made me think last night, what must the accumilative effect really be like on your body and how you feel in yourself if you eat stuff like that for breakfast lunch and dinner every day


----------



## miles2345

Trained chest tonight and had a good session. Have no option but to bench but didnt go above 140kg for 10s but used it as a warm up exercise for seated chest press, Incline bench on, bizarrely, the best, smoothest smith machine I have ever touched, followed by a rickety old pec dec machine that was awesome and cable crossovers. Also hit calfs but only seated stuff whilst I was waiting to be picked up, did 20rep version of FST7 so I can hammer them with heavy weights on good equipment on thursday.

Had a look at my legs and although I wish they were considerably bigger, I cant believe the cuts coming through in my quads. I'll get my brother to take some pics and get the light that shows it like the mirror does later in the week. At the end of the session, which was my last in France, I was very confident that I have made very noticable improvements since I've been here and I am more then confident that Stu will be happy with the progress and we'll still be ahead of schedule. I'm seeing him on wednesday, first day back, after the chiroprator and from there I'll have my plan for the next few weeks which I will crack on with. By the time I'm back into my routing, it'll be coming into the 7th week leaving me a fortnight out from the half way mark


----------



## winger

140kg for 10 on bench is very impressive Miles.


----------



## miles2345

I had to stop benchin cos of a pec tear but there is a vid on you tube of me doing 180 for 8 reps i think but ive done 220 for1-2






there you are thought id find the link, but 140 was my 20 rep drop set when I was heavy benching


----------



## winger

No wonder you are so damn big, your so strong.

That is very impressive.


----------



## hilly

i didnt no you were that strong miles fooook me


----------



## BigDom86

impressive strength, just looked at a few of your vids. 60kg dumbell press is especially impressive


----------



## miles2345

shoulder pressin is my strong point done 3 1/2 plates a side behind neck press for 5 is before on a guided smith that moves forwards and backwards but eased weights and upped intensity since doing my chest


----------



## winger

What a fcuking beast. I look at you in a different light now...lol

I also watched the 60kg military press and I am in awe. I just gave you 5 stars and made the only comment on that video.

No wonder you look so big, you push unrealistic weights. Ever consider doing a strong man contest?

Your little brother cut out of the same mold, no wonder he did so good in his first contest. I am disliking you guys more and more..lol And I thought I was strong, winger hanging his head in utter shame. I feel like crying.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

winger said:


> What a fcuking beast. I look at you in a different light now...lol
> 
> I also watched the 60kg military press and I am in awe. I just gave you 5 stars and made the only comment on that video.
> 
> No wonder you look so big, you push unrealistic weights. Ever consider doing a strong man contest?
> 
> Your little brother cut out of the same mold, no wonder he did so good in his first contest. I am disliking you guys more and more..lol And I thought I was strong, winger hanging his head in utter shame. I feel like crying.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll go on and have a look. Funny thing is when you go on youtube you get all these random people subscribing to your videos like a 60yr old bird. I have posted that benching video before on the 300lbs Bench Press Club thread and I'm certain earlier in my thread that I put a link to all the training videos when I took them.

Im not strong enough for strongman, and for my height and weight I wouldnt have the strength to weight ratio to be competitive in that sort of thing. Also, my joints can just about take standard exercises but the awkward lifts would trigger joint problems, I'm pretty certain about that.

Scott, genetically, is ont of the most gifted people Ive met for putting on thick muscle in no time, he is strong but not as strong as I was at his age when he was lifting. To be honest, like most people I was always able to chuck around big weights with poor form but after the 2007 season, I stripped the weight back and tried to perfect my form and put weight up slowly, maintaining the form I'd developed and when I was successful in doing that, my strength and size really came on

It does make me wonder though, when I press what I press, with what I think is good form, why are my triceps so [email protected], they are the one lagging part on my torso and they would balance out my whole top half and keep my width in certain poses it they were as good as my bis


----------



## miles2345

Bit annoyed this morning, i know i am leaner but got on my scales and was 17 11.8 so few pounds heavier than i thought, and i went over at 18 1.6. Got home at three and got cardio going at 8:50 as i wokre up just after 8 so thought i might as well try n keep the day running as close to normal times as poss


----------



## miles2345

Saw stu this morn and bf was down to 9, i know its good 10.5 weeks out but i was a little disappointed. Saying that, stu was happy and said i wouldnt want to be lower this far out cos you risk eating into muscle by coming in too soon. Diet is the same and so is cardio for now, weigh-in on sunday and will see him for a visual check 8 weeks out where i have been warned of the introduction of big changes!

I am getting a bike from the gym that they have replaced recently, lifefitness 9500hr for 100 quid so when evening cardio comes in it will be easier to add to my routine especially close to the end when ill be back at uni


----------



## hilly

havn a bike at ures will makr things easier mate. sounds like your right on track pal.


----------



## miles2345

Had a good back session following a good leg session yesterday and im hoping now that ill be around 17 10 come sunday. Got the bike home today, got a pin and took about 3 mins to sort it, so good value for the 100 quid discount!! Anyways, I guess 100 quid for a 2 year old bike with full display and heart rate sensors is worth the money. dont need to use it much yet but at least I have it when I get caught short! plus lou had no excuse now with doing fat burn with a bike in the lounge in front of the tv!!


----------



## winger

Ad a big screen TV with surround sound and you are covered. :thumb:

How many weeks left?


----------



## miles2345

Got 43 inch and sony home cinema  , watch rocky 4 every morning lol


----------



## miles2345

Had a really good shoulder session, started with behin neck press up to last set of 3plates a side for 5 reps, then db press 50s 1 set of 15 2nd set 12 3rd set 60s for 7 then fst lat raises. I was fooked after that n finished with rears and shrugs. Upped the bike 2 levels today to keep heart rate in the fat burn zone which added an extra 80 kcals burned on the monitor, i can feel myself getting fitter this week too. I think that now the travelling is out of my system and my routine is back to normal, i got a feelin 17 9-10 will be what i weigh in at this sunday, just want bf to be no more than 8 when I see stu in two weeks just try n postpone 1 hour cardio


----------



## winger

Every time you post up a workout I am compelled to tell you how strong you are...lol

315 lbs for 5 reps for behind the neck military press, fcukin A.

Behind the neck presses.

Db presses in front?

Side laterals.

Rear delts.

Traps.

Do you do any trap work on back day too?

Also, just shoulders and cardio?


----------



## miles2345

Lol, i felt last night for the first time that i was hittin a wall on weight i can usually rep for 8, but i always try and leave one set in, on a weight i usually finish on whilst bulking, all the way through my diet, so my body stays familiar with the weigh.

Cardio was am not after training. But i usually train traps with back but i had something trapped in my neck on back day. Saying that, if I go heavy with back, i still usually do something with shoulders.


----------



## Tiger81

Miles you are HUGE. Awesome physique and impressive strength.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, lets hope it looks that way on October 25th!!

Cardio in the morning is getting a little annoying, but in a good way, as my heart is getting used to doing it my heart rate is coming down, meaning I'm having to work harder to get my heart rate in my fat burn zone. Saying that, I am burning loads more calories, but not looking forward to doing it for an hour, I already get pins and needles all down my hams from sitting on the bike for half hour!

Just trained arms and calves and felt like having a heavy day on arms which felt pretty blown at the end. Then I just hammered calves until I couldnt do anymore and nearly fell down the stairs from the top on the way out when they both cramped up at the same time and I felt like Id been stabbed in the leg. Definitely better than last year, and I can see that now. Thing is, with a body part that is genetically as bad for me as my calves are, any improvement is welcome although I hope as I develop more muscle in my calves, I'll be able to train them harder and get better gains. To some extent I have actually done that this year. I have been trying to find a pic I have post (5th and final) knee op, so you could have some idea of how bad they were when I started, because, although I know they are severely sub standard for my physique in general, I have actually made big improvements from where I started, but its often something, even I, I lose sight of amidst my frustration with them.


----------



## dale_flex

Awesome progress miles your physique is class mate definately something i aspire too.


----------



## XJPX

Looking awesome mate, strength is crazy good  ...keep it going


----------



## M_at

If you get pins and needles after half an hour on the bike try adjusting your position o the saddle a bit to bring yourself forward.

Another option would be to bring the resistance up and rise out of the saddle completly.

Good going on the diet and looking great in your latest avatar btw


----------



## miles2345

Cheers guys, M_at, the second option with the bike isnt an option for me, fat burn only occurs in a small heart rate zone and standing up would be too intense and would take me into cv training.

Weighed in bang on 17 9 this morning. Clearly travelling affected me midweek and now

my routine is back in stone, im clearly back on track, 10 weeks out today, dunno where the first six weeks have gone. I find it flies by more from now, 2 weeks is half way and counting down weeks in single figures is always nice


----------



## miles2345

Wooooohooooo 50 mins cardio am, not even got sundays off!!! Oh well, it gotta be done


----------



## dmcc

Yeah but just think how great you'll look! I'm around that weekend, might come up for the show.


----------



## miles2345

Had my first 50min cardio session today, watched Lucky Number Slevin and it flew by, just got first 3 series of prison break which ive never watched once, so ill start at the beginning, watch one a day doing cardio and should see me through most of my prep. Hope its good!!


----------



## ares1

miles2345 said:


> Had my first 50min cardio session today, watched Lucky Number Slevin and it flew by, just got first 3 series of prison break which ive never watched once, so ill start at the beginning, watch one a day doing cardio and should see me through most of my prep. Hope its good!!


Lucky number slevin is a decent film.

Prison break is a good show - i have both series of rome still to go through, only prob is im doing 60 mins and theyre 45-55mins each lol:cursing:!


----------



## LittleChris

Prison Break is incredible :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Sweet, just picked them up, i need something that leaves you on a cliffhanger each time, so each morning i wanna watch it!!


----------



## LittleChris

miles2345 said:


> Sweet, just picked them up, i need something that leaves you on a cliffhanger each time, so each morning i wanna watch it!!


Yeah, it certainly does that. You will be looking forward to cardio each morning :thumb:

Looking very dense in those photos as well, some real thickness to those shoulders 

Bit pale though, you ever tried MT2? :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

No mate whats that?? Is that that stuff joe (jw007) is gonna try one day??

Cheers, ill take some pics later in tge week, just need to do it on a day when I have some one to train with


----------



## gunit

looking tidy mate,,,much improved,,u running ur own diet or u being coached this yr?

G


----------



## miles2345

Another 50min-er done only about 61 to go and thats not even including the possibility of evening cardio too!! I fear its more of a certainty  . legs tonight, I'm hoping that ill be able to up my leg press weight this week for all 7 sets


----------



## miles2345

Had a great leg session, successfully did as I planned and upped leg ext weight by 10k for all 7 sets, then put 1 plate a side extra on all sets of leg press.

Gonna pop down the gym tomo and hammer calves, they werent recovered enough to train them today.


----------



## miles2345

gunit said:


> looking tidy mate,,,much improved,,u running ur own diet or u being coached this yr?
> 
> G


No mate, working with Stu again. Whats you're plan for the year??


----------



## dmcc

How's the knee?


----------



## miles2345

Touch wood, fine with this fst-7 training


----------



## miles2345

Hey, 2nd episode of Prison Break and I'm well into it now, which is a relief! Got a Dell engineer coming out today to replace my motherboard and hard drive, AGAIN! At least it'll be a bit easier to get on here than using my iPhone.


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> Hey, 2nd episode of Prison Break and I'm well into it now, which is a relief! Got a Dell engineer coming out today to replace my motherboard and hard drive, AGAIN! At least it'll be a bit easier to get on here than using my iPhone.


1. Buy a Macintosh.

2. Try some MT2.


----------



## M_at

As an alternative to MT2 get the white MacBook - it's light colour will make you look more tanned. Include it in every photo of you taken :lol:


----------



## miles2345

I cant complain it was free from uni, with full home call out cover, they come out within 24 hours and fix it at your home.


----------



## miles2345

computer is done!! thank fcuk for that, it does my nut when I dont have it!


----------



## BigDom86

hey mate. prison break is great isnt it  watched all four seasons. shame it had to end but it wasnt really going anywhere. first season is the best by far, thinking of watching it again actually.

other tv series i like alot are the shield but that ended too  and the wire


----------



## winger

Heros and Lost are awesome.


----------



## gunit

thats good mate,,it seems to be working well,,il be at the british budy!!hoping to not get to much of an ass whopping this time though!!;-)


----------



## M_at

winger said:


> Heros and Lost are awesome.


Definately on Heroes - Lost lost me towards the 3rd series.

Just got watching Mad Men here - really like that. And I can recommend the West Wing - £50 for 7 full series in HMV.


----------



## miles2345

the other one i wanna see is Sopranos


----------



## Rick89

Sopranos is great series.

Also looking fantastic mate.


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate


----------



## miles2345

So, after 3 days of the extra cardio, sticking to my plan to the letter as always, I have just weighed in at 247lbs, exactly the same. I don't see how, my legs have got vascularity coming through this week and my abs have come through loads


----------



## hilly

maybe gaining a little muscle in the process miles?


----------



## miles2345

Hope so  !!


----------



## winger

247 and you look like that. I feel like crying, no for real this time.


----------



## miles2345

I can't believe it, just spoke to Pob and found out that its no under 14s at the Hercules as it is being held in a nightclub. I'm really gutted that my little man can't come, he's already been to 4 shows and he's only 18months, his first one was watching Scott at the Pompey when he was 5 weeks old 

Ordering all our tickets now, so hopefully will be able to get a group of seats so everyone can sit together.


----------



## miles2345

winger said:


> 247 and you look like that. I feel like crying, no for real this time.


you haven't seen a pic of me at 247lbs yet 

don't worry, it ain't a lot different :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Today is a good day~!!

I just got sponsored by my local supplement shop 100% health. Getting less than trade on everything, best thing is the guy only stocks good stuff, Reflex, Gaspari, PHd ETC. Got a load of free kit coming to add to my training gear, I gotta wait for that though cos he needs to get it all printed.

Does anyone know if you can use Plasma Jet when on a prep as a vasculiser?? It looks really clean so is there any reason why you cant??


----------



## miles2345

thought I'd post a few pics cold rather then in the gym. I thought i was a bit fuller and I need to clipper my hair off again.




























as you can see my fat comes off front to back


----------



## miles2345

I dont wanna put this one on but suppose I should!










I dont know whats going on with th ridiculous face in this one either....


----------



## hilly

congrats on the sponsor mate that will be a great help and lookin very good in the pics pal.


----------



## winger

Looks like that pic is the one that you sent into the casting for the "300" movie. SPARTANS!


----------



## miles2345

cheers its not a huge thing, but it all helps and I'm grateful for anything


----------



## miles2345

only pose i got 1 pic of, nice squint


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking huge Miles! Nice one on the sponsor:thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Cheers, made me laugh then I was just looking at your avvy pic on the 'would you let your kid bb thread' thinking what awesome size and balance you have, how tall are you??


----------



## dmcc

Miles I want your babies :wub: You can have my calves if you want  Mate, you are looking bloody good.


----------



## miles2345

Cheers i might take u up on that in a desperate state a day out


----------



## pob80

coming through well mate ive been using plasma jet but rather then taking the 10 caps ive been taking 5 to make it last longer aswell as taking in extra aakg, l-carnitine and and eca which all seems to perk me up just a bit lol


----------



## Jacko89

Looking huge mate nice one ! Congratz on sponsorship too everything helps out


----------



## MaKaVeLi

miles2345 said:


> Cheers, made me laugh then I was just looking at your avvy pic on the 'would you let your kid bb thread' thinking what awesome size and balance you have, how tall are you??


Cheers mate I'm 5'10"


----------



## HJL

mate you are massive! ive read bits of the thread..18 stone was the last wieght i saw! how old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## miles2345

I was 23 in May mate


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> I was 23 in May mate


Looking excellent, Miles! :thumb:

wish I were 23 again! :laugh:


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate, seeing those pics Im not so worried about the weight not coming down on thurs because Im definitely a little leaner. Hey you wish you were 23, I wish I was 5ft 10 for the first time in my life like Mak, bit easier to fill out the frame and legs!


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> thanks mate, seeing those pics Im not so worried about the weight not coming down on thurs because Im definitely a little leaner. Hey you wish you were 23, I wish I was 5ft 10 for the first time in my life like Mak, *bit easier to fill out the frame and legs!*


True - but you don't look like you're having too much of a problem!


----------



## miles2345

i am with the legs!!


----------



## Haimer

Congratulations on the sponsorship!

Very pleasing physique IMO, fat seems to be coming off nicely and appear to be sailing through your prep - very fun to read!

What size are you calves by the way?


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> i am with the legs!!


Quads, hams and calves? Look good to me. But 5 slow sets of 12 as heavy as you can go?


----------



## miles2345

Haimer said:


> Congratulations on the sponsorship!
> 
> Very pleasing physique IMO, fat seems to be coming off nicely and appear to be sailing through your prep - very fun to read!
> 
> What size are you calves by the way?


less than 18!!


----------



## miles2345

Prodiver said:


> Quads, hams and calves? Look good to me. But 5 slow sets of 12 as heavy as you can go?


I cant mate, having to go with HIT cos of tendonitis and stuff in my knees


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> I cant mate, having to go with HIT cos of tendonitis and stuff in my knees


Prednisolone?


----------



## miles2345

what is that???


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> what is that???


Hydrocortisone steroid tablets - effective against inflammatory tendonitis - and few side effects if you're on test.

Need careful prescribing and control though - once on you can't just stop them suddenly...


----------



## miles2345

not sure its a good idea adding more stuff to worry about during prep, but possibly after, the HIT is working around it at the mo, and MSM, condroitin and glucosamine are helping now


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> not sure its a good idea adding more stuff to worry about during prep, but possibly after, the HIT is working around it at the mo, and MSM, condroitin and glucosamine are helping now


Yes - prob wise.

I'm reluctant to take any meds - AAS included/excluded(!) - but sometimes they're necessary and effective: great results from Prednisolone on my poor old myalgic shoulders - and still putting on size!


----------



## miles2345

ill talk to my gp about it hes a top bloke, cheers


----------



## winger

If it is the same stuff that I am thinking of you will hold water on Prednisolone.

My buddy takes it for his auto immune disease and if you stop that stuff cold turkey it will kill you. It also gives you moon face. Talk to the Doc.


----------



## FATBOY

its coming together m8 the shape of your calves is a big improvment


----------



## miles2345

thanks mate, I think I just have to except that improvement is improvement however little it is with a really weak body part, but cheers good to hear that someone thinks they have improved a bit


----------



## FATBOY

shape will always give the illusion of size m8 so you are deffo on the right track ,

you are still young and the improvements you want will come as your physiqe matures


----------



## Prodiver

winger said:


> If it is the same stuff that I am thinking of you will hold water on Prednisolone.
> 
> My buddy takes it for his auto immune disease and if you stop that stuff cold turkey it will kill you. It also gives you moon face. Talk to the Doc.


All true - if over prescribed and taken too long. But very effective stuff used correctly.


----------



## miles2345

lets hope so mate, all I know is I put 100% in every time at the gym and every second of my prep so I can't do more then I do, so I hope you're right and with time it will continue to improve. I'll be happy with 10lbs gain this year on stage as I think the 18lbs between 07-08 is unrealistic :~)


----------



## FATBOY

a 10lbs gain in contest shape is a fantastic gain by anybodys standards m8


----------



## Rocho

Hey Miles,

just seen your avi pic in another thread, Your looking fantastic mate!!

Have your arms always been a strong point or have you done any specific training to bring them up to there currant size??


----------



## Britbb

Its coming in nicely for you miles mate. Keep going buddy. Your width looks like it has improved a lot, v nice rear lat spread mate.


----------



## miles2345

Rocho said:


> Hey Miles,
> 
> just seen your avi pic in another thread, Your looking fantastic mate!!
> 
> Have your arms always been a strong point or have you done any specific training to bring them up to there currant size??


Thanks mate, but To be honest mate, I see my arms as my main area for development on my upper body cos of my lack of triceps.


----------



## miles2345

Britbb said:


> Its coming in nicely for you miles mate. Keep going buddy. Your width looks like it has improved a lot, v nice rear lat spread mate.


Thanks mate, I have felt through the off season that my back has come on the most and I think when I lose my 'love handle' fat it'll become more apparent, but my fat seems to come off front to back so that happens last usually


----------



## miles2345

Weighed 245.6 today so only lost 1.5lbs, seems like putting in twice as much work and losing half what I was losing


----------



## miles2345

I spoke to Stu today and we agreed that doing my prep whilst he is putting his all into his own prep would start to get more and more difficult. So as James Llewellin is doing his prep, its been arranged that he is going to now take over from mine aswell. It will be good as we can share the trips to Kent, both with the driving and the petrol and personally I will find it very motivating being around two guys with phenomenal physiques for the remainder of my prep as well as having a few training sessions together on our visits.

I spoke to James tonight and we're going to see him on Tuesday and Im looking forward to meeting him and seeing what his plan is going to look like. The 250 mile drive is another story though


----------



## Uriel

just peaked in today Miles and it looks to be coming on down sweet as.

You are a wide fuker and 23.....makes me wanna puke.....good looking [email protected] too....

good luck mate, I'll pop in now


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> I spoke to Stu today and we agreed that doing my prep whilst he is putting his all into his own prep would start to get more and more difficult. So as James Llewellin is doing his prep, its been arranged that he is going to now take over from mine aswell. It will be good as we can share the trips to Kent, both with the driving and the petrol and personally I will find it very motivating being around two guys with phenomenal physiques for the remainder of my prep as well as having a few training sessions together on our visits.
> 
> I spoke to James tonight and we're going to see him on Tuesday and Im looking forward to meeting him and seeing what his plan is going to look like. The 250 mile drive is another story though


Good for you mate, and bloody lucky you to...I would of loved the opportunity, but up here in the North East just seemed one heck of a hike... :cursing:


----------



## miles2345

Ive been lucky enough to have Stus help over the last 2 years which has really brought my physique on, but this is just an extra motivator at the perfect time really. Im just buzzing about getting on with the next phase of my prep, Im well on track 9 weeks out and Im sure this will seem to break up the remainder of the prep nicely.


----------



## miles2345

Uriel said:


> just peaked in today Miles and it looks to be coming on down sweet as.
> 
> You are a wide fuker and 23.....makes me wanna puke.....good looking [email protected] too....
> 
> good luck mate, I'll pop in now


Cheers mate, this time next week will be half way through and after that the changes usually come weekly, so hopefully you'll start seeing even bigger changes!


----------



## hilly

should be a good change mate and im sure james can only help you make even more improvements.

should be money well spent as i no he isnt cheap  but for the knowledge etc well worth the cost.


----------



## supercell

Welcome aboard Miles and I look forward to seeing you with Stu. You have the right attitude and that goes a long way in my book.

Here's to a very successful 9 weeks.

Eye on the prize.

J


----------



## XJPX

hey mate, gd news about James....having both Stu and James in ur corner is gonna make a massive difference....keep up the hard work pal


----------



## miles2345

Cheers James, Ive been motivated all year by being my absolute best come October 25th, n Im confident that this will ensure that happens


----------



## miles2345

Stu asked if I fancied chest tomo when we go and see James, so that meant I had to do legs tonight. Didnt feel as strong as last week but felt more fcuked afterwards, today was the first day when I havent got at least 4 litres in prior to training.

Same session for quads as last week but added in FST on lying ham curls and I think I may regret it after about 9 hours in a car tomorrow!! Oh well, didnt have a choice I cant do back and legs on consecutive days, Im sure I'll live.

I have a feeling it will also fade into insignificance after training with those two tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex

Congratulations on sponsorship and having James L in your corner along with Stu.


----------



## miles2345

So today was eventful

Went up with Stu to see James and had a really easy trip up to Kent, with the exception of getting caught out for a pi55 when we couldnt stop for 40 mins. God knows why in a car you feel like you're going to wet yourself so bad but I ran out of the car when it was still moving when we got to the services.

Was great to meet James, he has a very reassuring way about him and an air of confidence with what he is doing, that leaves you feeling confident, knowing you are in safe hands and will have very little to worry about if you stick to his advice.

He took Stu and I through a chest session which was a bit of a shock to the system and not at all what we are used to but had a great pump at the end. It doesnt matter how many times I see Stu stripped off, I cant get over his sheer size and proportions, the guy is just immense and I hope he gets what hes working for this year.

After purchasing a great big bike for my living room I have been told that its the one thing I cant use, stepper, incline treadmill and cross trainer only, so that starts tomorrow but everything else is staying the same, except that I can use seasoning on my food!!

I came away feeling buzzing to crack on and really motivated and the way the next 9 weeks will be broken up will keep that going throughout,

On the other hand after a 500 mile round trip I got back to Exeter services where I found out Id lost my keys and left 100 quid on my front seat that luckily was still there but no keys!!! Rang AA and they said theyd call a locksmith but it would cost me or tow me back but at a cost too due to the reason. They rang me back 20 mins later to say no L/Ss were available so they could take me home for free, but 2 mins before they called an AA tow-truck pulled up for a break right in front of my car. I asked him if he was on duty, he checked the computer and took me straight away. I suppose in a weird way I was lucky bearing in mind how stupid I had been, other than losing my keys, the 100 quid was untouched, 400 quid camera on the backseat and an AA truck pulling up within 20 yards of me before I needed them, could have been much worse


----------



## FATBOY

On the other hand after a 500 mile round trip I got back to Exeter services where I found out Id lost my keys and left 100 quid on my front seat that luckily was still there but no keys!!! Rang AA and they said theyd call a locksmith but it would cost me or tow me back but at a cost too due to the reason. They rang me back 20 mins later to say no L/Ss were available so they could take me home for free, but 2 mins before they called an AA tow-truck pulled up for a break right in front of my car. I asked him if he was on duty, he checked the computer and took me straight away. I suppose in a weird way I was lucky bearing in mind how stupid I had been, other than losing my keys, the 100 quid was untouched, 400 quid camera on the backseat and an AA truck pulling up within 20 yards of me before I needed them, could have been much worse


----------



## miles2345

yeah, he seemed perfectly happy with where I am this far out


----------



## winger

How big was James and Stu compared to your massiveness?

This is a legit question and you should have taken pics, only because WWJWD.

Translation, what would JW do..lol

That is very cool. Can I ask what was the workout for chest?

Weight, tempo how many sets per exercise, rep range, help a brother out. :beer:


----------



## miles2345

Come on mate there is No comparison between me and them, James is physically a much smaller guy but his muscle mass is immense. Stu and I have similar height and frame size but he has about 3 stone more muscle, its like comparing pedal powered go karts to formula 1 cars 

stu and I have both had surface pec injuried this year so James pre-exhausted with cables cross's, fst-7 type, incline bench ending in a strip set, a pec dec with an awesome movement, and finished with seated chest press machine. Quite a quick tempo but not very, other than 1st exercise.


----------



## hilly

you were very lucky by the sounds of it. bad news on getting the bike and not being able to use it. can you take it back


----------



## miles2345

Well that was hard!!! 60 mins cardio, avoiding the bike.

5 mins stair climber 80 steps p/min

15 mins x-trainer level 11

10 mins treadmill 6% inc speed:6

5 mins stair climber 80 steps p/min

15 mins x-trainer level 11

5 mins treadmill 6% inc speed:6

5 mins stair climber 80 steps p/min

twice the calories I burn on a bike and I was hanging, need a new asthma inhaler too for that.

I need to taper down the xtrainer and increase the stair climber, but on day one I did as much as I could but plan to focus on increasing the stair climber. It was cramping up my glutes, which I can only assume, will contribute to accentuating my glute tie-ins which was something I was lacking last year


----------



## miles2345

hilly2008 said:


> you were very lucky by the sounds of it. bad news on getting the bike and not being able to use it. can you take it back


doesnt matter mate missus can use it, I dont care, I just do as Im told so Im not gonna worry about getting a 1500 quid bike for 100. Even if its only purpose is making cardio possible off season at times when it would otherwise not be, then its stioll worth having IMO


----------



## supercell

Great seeing you yesterday mate and like I said right where you need to be at the moment. Higher intensity cardio is the way that I get all my guys in shape. None of this free-wheeling on a fcukin bike for 60 mins!!!

I felt bad about you buying a bike for around 5 seconds then I just thought it was funny!!!!

The result is a very different look but to be honest not many are willing to do it. I actually used to look forward to my cardio at the end of the diet as I knew this is what is going to bring me right in!

You will see some BIG changes just from the cardio change, that's one of the reasons I didn't mess with your diet at the moment.

I like to work logically and just change one variable at a time, otherwise we end up not knowing what doing what.

Just stay focused Miles and stick to the plan and you will come in perfectly.

Anytime you need a chat just pick up the phone mate

J


----------



## miles2345

Its just a shock to my system at the mo although i felt really good after. I feel like the stair climber is the one to hammer but its gonna take a couple of weeks to get my fitness up to a point where i can Stay on it. If you say itll bring me in harder and better then Id do it 3 times a day if i needed to.

Ill text you weight tomo

cheers James


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

The stepper/stair climber is by far the hardest piece of cardio equipment IMO. I sometimes do half hour on there, a minute level 6 and a minute level 15 interspersed. By the end of 40 mins or so I am fcuked! The heat generated during and for the hours afterwards is much greater than when plodding along at 4kmph on a treadmill for an hour. Excellent for cardiovascular health also.


----------



## Van

Ur in great shape mate 247lb! how long has it taken you to get there? and what was your starting weight?


----------



## miles2345

Well its taken 7 weeks to get down fron 260ish.


----------



## supercell

miles2345 said:


> Its just a shock to my system at the mo although i felt really good after. I feel like the stair climber is the one to hammer but its gonna take a couple of weeks to get my fitness up to a point where i can Stay on it. If you say itll bring me in harder and better then *Id do it 3 times a day if i needed to. *
> 
> Ill text you weight tomo
> 
> cheers James


Thats a good guess mate, bang on!!

J


----------



## miles2345

Beautiful  , lets hope the 3lbs moves for a few weeks first!


----------



## Van

miles2345 said:


> Well its taken 7 weeks to get down fron 260ish.


Thats good going well done on that, but il re-phrase my question i dindnt explain properly :whistling:

Q. How long have you been training? what was your starting weight?

Im currently 210lb and my first goal is to get to 240+ and im curious to see how long it has taken you, i started at 140lb and put on 70lb in 13months and im trying to mentaly plan a reasonable time frame for myself to reach my goal.


----------



## miles2345

I started when I was 18/19 at about 15 stone, competed first time in 2007 (20) at about 190lbs, 2008 (22) at 213lbs.

Id just set goals based on how you want to look, dont get hooked on the scales, keep your diet good and train hard and it will gradually build


----------



## Van

miles2345 said:


> I started when I was 18/19 at about 15 stone, competed first time in 2007 (20) at about 190lbs, 2008 (22) at 213lbs.
> 
> Id just set goals based on how you want to look, dont get hooked on the scales, keep your diet good and train hard and it will gradually build


Cheers mate, yea i try not to get to hooked on the scales but with my competitive nature i try and plan every aspect of my training diet, and like to have an idea in my head of where im going and when il get there.... im sure we'l all share a little OCD in common :lol:

What competitions are you competing in this year? and what are your goals man?


----------



## miles2345

My goals are to compete in and win the Hercules Inters Over 90k but the main thing is qualifying for 2010 where I want to place.


----------



## supercell

miles2345 said:


> Come on mate there is No comparison between me and them, *James is physically a much smaller guy but his FAT mass is immense*. Stu and I have similar height and frame size but he has about 3 stone more muscle, its like comparing pedal powered go karts to formula 1 cars
> 
> stu and I have both had surface pec injuried this year so James pre-exhausted with cables cross's, fst-7 type, incline bench ending in a strip set, a pec dec with an awesome movement, and finished with seated chest press machine. Quite a quick tempo but not very, other than 1st exercise.


 :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Yeah right, better crack on with your mini diet then


----------



## pob80

miles2345 said:


> My goals are to compete in and win the Hercules Inters Over 90k but the main thing is qualifying for 2010 where I want to place.


 Snap dude thats what I keep telling myself to drag me through everything at the moment :confused1: that cardio sounds hard and intense wish I had time to get to a gym in my day to perform it makes my walking seem like it is a walk in the park lol best of luck dude not long for us now 8 and a half weeks


----------



## miles2345

well during the last few weeks im going to have to be in plymouth at 8 at least 2 days a week. Ill be getting up as early as it takes to get it in before I go, just got to hope the gym will help me out and let me have a way into the gym that early


----------



## miles2345

Anyway, I gritted my teeth today and got one goal done, ditched the treadmill.

Todays cardio was

15mins stair climber

15mins xtrainer

5mins stair climber

10mins xtrainer

5mins stair climber

10mins xtrainer

My throat wasnt tight today either, maybe yesterday was just a big shock to the system.

I weighed in today at 243.5lbs, so its obviously gonna make a big change like James said, although he told me it will level out again. Back tonight and depending on how the hams are feeling, I'll give them a bash too.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Are you doing just the 60 mins cardio pre meal 1 right now mate? You`re in good hands with James, sure the hard work will be worth it


----------



## miles2345

Yes mate just pre meal 1


----------



## miles2345

Good progress with the cardio this morning. After Wednesday's first cardio session where i nearly died of asphyxiation, today I managed to do

25mins stair climber

35mins xtrainer

Tomorrow I'm going to try for 50/50 split keeping one change.

Ive been worrying about how I am going to keep this style of cardio in the mornings when I get back to uni, but I just spoke to the gym manager who has kindly said he'll give me the cleaners mobile number so he can let me in any time after 5am. Don't get me wrong I still don't think I have any idea of just how hard that will be but it has to be done and thank god its not necessary 5 days a week.


----------



## hilly

dam tahats early. i used to have to get up at 6am when i was at college earlier in the year for cardio. after the first week its not to bad to be honest just make sure you go to bed a bit earlier lol or it does catch up with ya.


----------



## miles2345

I know it will but im not going in the week running up to the show. My problem is that it takes an hour to get there and at least half hour to prepare all my food then add in showering and 20 mins realistically to get to the gym and get back and obviously the hour of cardio


----------



## hilly

**** that is going to be a busy morning lol.


----------



## miles2345

itll be a fcuking hard one!! And thats assuming it stays at just an hour in the morning, which, lets be honest, may well not be the case!


----------



## supercell

Wont be any more than an hour pre meal 1 mate. I might be a c*nt but I'm a fair one. :rockon: :thumb:

J


----------



## miles2345

Thats good to know!


----------



## miles2345

Ive just arranged with my mate in Fulham to stay with him from the Weds through to the Saturday morning so I can see James from the last night of my depletion and every day of my carbing up. Then Ill drive up to Colchester on the Saturday which will really break up the journey


----------



## miles2345

was quietly pleased with myself today. I thought on Weds that the task of building up to 30mins on the stair climber was going to be one that would take a long time. However, after steadily building up since Weds and a lot of gritting of the teeth I got to 30/30mins split on the stair climber and the cross trainer. It dragged today as well as I left my headphones at home so had no music.

Looking forward to weighing in tomorrow and I am praying that I'll be able to eat a fairly substantial cheat tomorrow night before I work my 3rd night of the bank holiday weekend.

Ive just started getting people at the gym saying the usual, "are you bulking up for a competition now??" Makes me laugh because, although I can see it all coming through, I feel so much smaller and it never seems to make sense how people think you look bigger. I know it creates that illusion but you never see it yourself


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> was quietly pleased with myself today. I thought on Weds that the task of building up to 30mins on the stair climber was going to be one that would take a long time. However, after steadily building up since Weds and a lot of gritting of the teeth I got to 30/30mins split on the stair climber and the cross trainer. It dragged today as well as I left my headphones at home so had no music.
> 
> Looking forward to weighing in tomorrow and I am praying that I'll be able to eat a fairly substantial cheat tomorrow night before I work my 3rd night of the bank holiday weekend.
> 
> Ive just started getting people at the gym saying the usual, "are you bulking up for a competition now??" Makes me laugh because, although I can see it all coming through, I feel so much smaller and it never seems to make sense how people think you look bigger. I know it creates that illusion but you never see it yourself


Gd job on the cardio mate....and I hope the schales are nice to u tmo


----------



## miles2345

Weighed in at 241.5lbs this morning so the intense cardio has made the BIG difference this week that James said it would, yielding a loss of 4.5lbs since last Sunday. The other good thing about this, is that I can have something nice for my cheat today so I was planning on having a Dominoes but my mum is doing fajitas that are lush and FREE  so will probably have to take that option this week


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> Weighed in at 241.5lbs this morning so the intense cardio has made the BIG difference this week, yielding a loss of 4.5lbs since last Sunday. The other good thing about this is that I can have something nice for my cheat today so I was planning on having a Dominoes but my mum is doing fajitas that are lush and FREE


haha niceee...u deserve it after this week mate....u cud always get one of those mini dominoes pizzas just to satisfy the urge for one?

how tall r u mate? 241 is bigggg, wat was the heaviest uv been upto? i got upto 235 after portsmouth and felt so sluggish and horrid at my height lol


----------



## miles2345

6ft 1 and I was 268 at one point, but was at 262lbs comfortably for months. I like looking in the mirror at this point not the scales as I know the key to the mind games for me is watching weight come off on the scales.

I am going to have something small after like a mars Ice cream I think but havent wtitten the Dominos off for definite just yet!!


----------



## dmcc

Miles what did you weigh when I saw you in May? You were looking good back then.


----------



## miles2345

bout 262 mate, havent been over 12% bf this year on calipers, as a guide


----------



## hilly

dominoes are doing a chicken tikka pizza that looks very very good lol.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> dominoes are doing a chicken tikka pizza that looks very very good lol.


hahahahaha y am i not surprised tht ud chip in wid summin like tht


----------



## miles2345

I just had fajitas and they were amazing. Definitely the right choice. As for Dominos it would only ever be a sizzler with BBQ base, no room for change there!!


----------



## dmcc

Texas BBQ is the way forward mate!


----------



## miles2345

Im meant to be meeting James before the Welsh for the next check but theyve sold out of tickets so me and my mate are going up just for pre-judging and hoping we'll accquire some tickets for the evening show when we are there. Saying that it was ridiculously hot last year and I would rather be back at a reasonable time so I'm not caned for the Monday


----------



## miles2345

CArdio was a killer today after 3nights in a row working until 2 and getting up for cardio shortly after!! I really had to drag my ass out of bed today but its woke me up a bit now. I really felt satisfied after the first 30mins on the stair climber. A guy was laughing at the amount of sweat literally running off my chin but the machines reckoned I burned 900 calories by going up a few levels on each. It takes me about 25 minutes before my body gets into a comfortable rythm.

I have just got the last bits of cash for the 25 tickets my friends and family need to come and support me in October, even the flakey ones paid up without any chasing!!


----------



## Haimer

That is an immense amount of support mate, I'm sure that really does push you knowing you have all those watching too.

Diet still going well? Heard a lot about your cardio and not so much the diet (apart from the cheat) :tongue:


----------



## FATBOY

I have just got the last bits of cash for the 25 tickets my friends and family need to come and support me in October, even the flakey ones paid up without any chasing!!


----------



## miles2345

Haimer said:


> That is an immense amount of support mate, I'm sure that *really does push you knowing you have all those watching too.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Diet still going well? Heard a lot about your cardio and not so much the diet (apart from the cheat)* :tongue:


I look it slightly differently. The way I see it is, if they can all be bothered to get up and drive a 600mile round trip starting at 8am on their Sunday to come and support me without being asked to, then I have to do my bit and be as good as I can on the day. It was something I was thinking about when I was sturggling to keep my eyes open on the stair climber this morning.

I have said that my diet hasnt changed at all and the reason Ive talked a lot about cardio is because that is what's allowing the food to stay the same at the mo.


----------



## miles2345

FATBOY said:


> I have just got the last bits of cash for the 25 tickets my friends and family need to come and support me in October, even the flakey ones paid up without any chasing!!


lol no pressure then


----------



## Rebus

Ive been wanting to book mine but don't want to tempt fate in case i don't qualify first, lol..... :tongue:


----------



## miles2345

its only for the Hercules not the final! Hows it all going mate??


----------



## supercell

Great loss this week Miles.

I knew keeping you away from that bike would pay off.

Diet will remain the same until I feel it right to nick some calories. All the time you are losing, everything remains the same!!! Happy days!

Head up!

J


----------



## miles2345

Cheers James! Yeah its definitely made a Big difference, people who dont see me in the gym have noticed it in my face this week too. Working bank holiday weekend til 2 3 nights running then getting up for cardio has taken its toll so im gonna try n have a couple of kips over next few days to try and male up some lost sleep.


----------



## miles2345

Ive had good legs and chest sessions so far this week but the stair climber is even more of a killer after training legs or calves!! Ive tried to up my water a bit as I am sweating SO MUCH on the stair climber, that I started getting headaches, despite drinking 6 litres.

Weighing in tomorrow and I reckon another couple of lbs will have shifted.


----------



## miles2345

also in the last couple of days Ive had an hour or so sleep from about 1 after I pick Liam up from nursery and I have felt much better in the morning and cardio feels like it goes quicker


----------



## hilly

nothing better than a nap mate especially when dieting. when do you go back to uni?


----------



## miles2345

register during freshers week, buy not back until the end of the following week I think/seriously fcuking hope!!!


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> its only for the Hercules not the final! Hows it all going mate??


Ah i see, i was thinking it was for the finals at Notts...

As for me, days away and only time will tell now that i appear to of got rid of this stomach bug i seemed to of picked. Its slightly knocked me back a bit and im not to do a carb load till perhaps Sunday night...


----------



## miles2345

I know its easier said than done, but you just have to keep your head strong and see what happens. Im not going to the finals this year, I think a week out from my qualifier I dont want to risk giving myself an unnecessary head ****s and it is a lot of driving to add to the driving I'll have to do in the run in during that final week


----------



## miles2345

Weighed in this morning, 237.5lbs, lost 4lbs since Sunday!!! I spoke to James this morning and he said to drop my cardio back to 40mins but same intensity and to see how that effects me until Sunday weigh-in. I decided to keep the 30mins stair climber and to take the time off the X-trainer which feels so much easier even when your kicking quite fast. Although the machines say I burn the same calories over 30mins I know that's bollox because when I'm on the stair climber the sweat doesn't drip but runs off my chin and my great beak!

This is the first week that I've started getting the odd worry creeping in, like will i look any bigger than last year and all the usual fears. I'm sure I will and at least after doing this a few times now, I know to try and not give it much thought as it always happens but sometime that's easier said then done!!


----------



## Rebus

miles2345 said:


> Weighed in this morning, 237.5lbs, lost 4lbs since Sunday!!! I spoke to James this morning and he said to drop my cardio back to 40mins but same intensity and to see how that effects me until Sunday weigh-in. I decided to keep the 30mins stair climber and to take the time off the X-trainer which feels so much easier even when your kicking quite fast. Although the machines say I burn the same calories over 30mins I know that's bollox because when I'm on the stair climber the sweat doesn't drip but runs off my chin and my great beak!
> 
> This is the first week that I've started getting the odd worry creeping in, like will i look any bigger than last year and all the usual fears. I'm sure I will and at least after doing this a few times now, I know to try and not give it much thought as it always happens but sometime that's easier said then done!!


I know exactly what you mean Miles....doing just the same myself. I had been holding weight fairly well in the diet but now that the day is approaching its creeping...well running down fast as i dropped the carbs right right dowm 2weeks ago. That being said its been a carb deplete in essence for that long and im still up about 4-5kg to last years Leeds weigh in. See what the day brings.

As for you mate, your without doubt looking bigger AND better. I remember saying to you at some point last year about not bulking up so much in the off season. I noticed you didnt...not on my advice ofcourse, but i'd say it has certainly paid off with building and keeping the quality gains.

Ive said it before, but your enthusiasm inspires me...Havnt seen recent pics of you, but it would be interesting to see if you could of fitted a qualifier in for this years finals.. :whistling:


----------



## miles2345

BRABUS said:


> I know exactly what you mean Miles....doing just the same myself. I had been holding weight fairly well in the diet but now that the day is approaching its creeping...well running down fast as i dropped the carbs right right dowm 2weeks ago. That being said its been a carb deplete in essence for that long and im still up about 4-5kg to last years Leeds weigh in. See what the day brings.
> 
> As for you mate, your without doubt looking bigger AND better. I remember saying to you at some point last year about not bulking up so much in the off season.* I noticed you didnt...not on my advice of course, but i'd say it has certainly paid off with building and keeping the quality gains.*
> 
> Ive said it before, but your enthusiasm inspires me...Havnt seen recent pics of you, *but it would be interesting to see if you could of fitted a qualifier in for this years finals.*. :whistling:


To be honest mate it was the amount of people who's opinions I respect, who all said the same thing that made me do it, you included. It didn't take long before I noticed a difference in how healthy I felt day-to-day and how I felt laying in bed with heart rate etc.

I think that I could definitely get in good enough condition for a qualifier but, I have a specific goal based on what I think is common sense. I am NOT good enough to be able to compete in Superheavies next year, so there is no way I want to qualify this year when I won't have a great chance of getting a trophy at the final. I want to make the most of this class and I think the show I have chosen is the best option for me as it allows me to hopefully qualify for next year, giving me an extra year of growth before the final I plan to compete in where I am certain I'll give myself a good chance of placing. I just dont see the point in rushing it mate!!


----------



## supercell

This is the one reason competitors dont come in condition as they worry they are dropping too much weight and back off everything or start eating too much food. You have dropped a lot of weight the last 2 weeks Miles but that was to be expected. Your metabolism was through the floor due to the bike so we needed to reset it. That has now been achieved hence the drop in cardio.

You also have to remember you are eating a lot of food and I mean a lot. All the time you have fat on your body and are eating high calories you wont lose tissue. Yes you might feel flat but you are dieting remember. We cant always feel like the hulk. Being depleted is one of the necessary evils of dieting, so get used to that feeling.

The changes we have made will make the difference now and your weight loss will settle. Think of your metabolism as a heavy spinning fly wheel. Once it gets going it takes a lot to stop it!!!!

Dig in, head on and chill. You'll be absolutely fine big man!

J


----------



## miles2345

I know its just in my head but I can honestly say regardless of how I feel, it never has and never will stop me doing exactly what I'm told, to the letter! Thats why its so reassuring to have a prep guy, because dropping off everything is avoided. One quick chat with you this morning and things were sorted in 2mins. Without that guidance it would be very easy to make the wrong decision and cut back. Id rather have lost 8lbs in the last 11 days than 1 or 2!! It actually really motivated me this morning on my cardio because I now have the proof that the hard work on the MUCH HARDER cardio pays off ten-fold!

Although when I started prep, I WRONGLY had an idea of a weight Id like to compete at, my number one goal is to be the most shredded person up there. I think I have to be realistic in this class as I am relatively young and accept there is always a chance of not having the level of muscle maturity of some people I may come up against. Therefore once the bulking is finished in the off season my number one priority has to be to nail my condition


----------



## Britbb

Hi mate. Good attitude!

Forget the weight buddy.

Remember, you will look your best when you are shredded. If you think about weight then you are only going to go down to that weight...so if you arent shredded enough you'll be saying 'im competing at x lbs'.

But as we all know, one never looks their best on stage until they are shredded.

All the weight is an indication of is how productive you were in your off season, how much muscle you gained. You can only really judge that when totally shredded and dry for contest each time. Then you know just how much shredded dry mass you added in the off season.

By the sound of things it's going well, keep hammer and tongs, take care mate.


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate, I was just looking at my fave pic which is actually backstage at the portsmouth. Just goes to show that what your saying is so true, I weigh under 14stone in it and it shows my shape better than any pic I've had taken since.

It is important to remind people that although last year I was hoping to test the water in the inters by choosing a notoriously hard show, the prep still had to be focussed on being shredded for the Final IF I had of qualified, so my condition should be much sharper this year as it is the only show I have to focus on.


----------



## miles2345

Just took a few pics look a bit funny as my mate who took them is about 9ft 10, posing needs some practice!!




























I think my back has started to come in and my abs are really coming through


----------



## dmcc

Abs-alicious! Back does look good too, very thick.


----------



## M_at

You do need a shorter photographer 

Looking good even from the weird angles.


----------



## miles2345

ive got a leg one, much like DBs bike crash leg shot, resting over the edge of the bed for maximum quad splayage


----------



## dmcc

God no please, no blood and cartilage everywhere.


----------



## miles2345

no blood, just normal legs


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate, abs look awesome nice and deep


----------



## miles2345

Here you go Darren, some leg pics, took some after cardio...


----------



## BigDom86

wow at that last pic


----------



## pastanchicken

x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Youre looking really good now mate.. Much leaner than last pics... How many weeks you got left till qualifier?


----------



## miles2345

cheers guys, they dont look quite like that before cardio but then we all post pics post training dont we 

7 weeks on sunday but I tend to count down to the start of the final week as that is the fun one where everything changes!!


----------



## ares1

jesus mate looking awesome - thank fcuk im not doing the same class lol :thumb: .


----------



## MissBC

Looking awesome Miles

good luck with the next 7 weeks!


----------



## dogue

Looking great mate!


----------



## miles2345

Thanks guys n gal, i hope the next 7 weeks will be even more productive than the first 9 have been.


----------



## Jacko89

You're looking great mate, proper huge!! Keep it up


----------



## supercell

Good progress Miles, things looking a lot tighter. Keep up the good work mate and I'll await your weight on sunday.

See you in a week at the Welsh. Bring your diet with you cos its probably gonna change.

J


----------



## miles2345

Cheers. Will do, just hoping I'll get to pick up a couple of eve show tickets when Im there! I suppose any change breaks things up a bit and after the Welsh seeing you once a week with Stu will help things fly by Im sure!


----------



## XJPX

mate looking f+ckin awesome, well dun


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate


----------



## Rebus

Miles, looking great man...love the shoulder to waist ratio...keep it up fella... :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## FATBOY

nice one miles you have a realy asthetic look to your physiqe ,

on a side note how much diffrent does your face look lol


----------



## miles2345

BRABUS said:


> Miles, looking great man...love the shoulder to waist ratio...keep it up fella... :thumb: :rockon:


thanks mate, gotta say my delts were starting to look ace when i trained them about an hour ago 



FATBOY said:


> nice one miles you have a realy asthetic look to your physiqe ,
> 
> on a side note how much diffrent does your face look lol


thanks, i know im getting my little bonehead back now!! First thing people comment on when im not wearing a vest


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell Miles..... I want your legs please. Reps when recharged.


----------



## miles2345

Id be happy if they looked like that before walking up loadsa stairs!!


----------



## Rebus

thanks mate, gotta say my delts were starting to look ace when i trained them about an hour ago 

My delts have improved to and one of the big changes i made was i dropped shoulder presses and concentrated on heavy ( for me ) one arm side lateral, up to about 85lbs for the 1st set after warm ups and then 2 further sets dropping weight by 10% each and just repping out till failed...


----------



## pob80

coming through a treat mate big improvement from last pics i check on here daily all though I dont post cause in zombie mode lol cant wait to be up with you on the day dude


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate, zombie mode this far out, doesnt sound fun. I feel tired but nowhere near zombie mode yet. This time next week itll be 10 weeks ticked off n 6 to go, then it flies.


----------



## miles2345

Im bizarrely looking forward to returning to uni. It'll be hard but it will break my days up and make them go quicker! I'll be interested to see my weight tomo as feel like Ive already lost another few pounds since Thursday.

Trained arms this morning and had quite a good session but had one of those sessions where I really had to kick myself up the ar5e to do it cos I feel knackered today. Im really looking forward to going to the Wales next week, although it looks like I'll only be going to prejudging as I cant get 2 tickets for the evening! Really gonna get a boost from watching a show and wanting to be up there and seeing James to discuss how the plan is to evolve as we move into the final 6 weeks.


----------



## onlysiuk

Looking great, Miles. Keep up the great work!


----------



## miles2345

I weighed in this morning another 2lbs lighter. A total loss of 6.5lbs this week, although A LOT of weight has shifted I feel like im holding onto my muscle size thanks to the calories Im still maintaining as James said the other day. I was more than slightly pleased when I got a text this morning about my cheat saying 'eat a lot of food' and 'anything goes', but even better is I have to drag it out a bit too.

Although this prep is a much harder way of doing it with the strenuous cardio, the payaway of the amount of food that I can eat is worth every second and I would recommend it to anyone thinking about doing a prep. Although the cardio plays a major role in the amount of food you can get away with, I have to say I think that I have always had a fast metabolism which has also contributed to how much I am still able to eat. However, I fear that this may soon change!

7 weeks to go and counting!!!!!!!!! This is the last week where I have nothing to break the week up, after the Welsh every week is a busy one!


----------



## miles2345

So, been offered thai feast from dads missus, also lou ate a pizza hut infront of me the other night so will have to force one down. I think the best thing to wash it all down with will be a tub of hagen das belgian chocolate, a pack of maryland cookies and a glass of milk. Haha


----------



## hilly

sounds like a good cheat to me mate and good stuff on th weight loss.

I agree i think its better to do more cardio or higher intensity than cut food for as long as possible.


----------



## miles2345

Well that wasn't as fun as I hoped!! I forced down as much food as I could take and it was horrible. Over a couple of hours I had a pizza and what lou left of hers, nacho side order, ice cream and 250g oats and whey just to get my clean carbs in on top of the calories. I felt horrible, dry mouth all through the night and loads of phlegm this morning.

I couldnt wait to do my cardio and get my clean food in today and drink loads of cold water. It goes to show what a difference eating sh!t all the time makes to how you must feel in yourself on a day to day basis. So many people eat stuff like that every day and its no wonder there are so many health implications! I was sweating my nuts off on the stair climber today, however that wasnt helped by this new instructor talking to me for 20 mins not getting the hint that I didn't think it was the best time to chat!! When he told me "Ive done a diet like yours before" I found it hard to not be too blunt when I said I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Luke1986

alright mate.how's things?sounds like ur prepping hard for a show?u going for the hercules?all the best anyway mate?looks like u made good gains since we last competed against each other!


----------



## miles2345

Hi mate, congrats on your win!! right result getting your qualification nice and early so you can really dial it in for the finals!! Yeah doing the Hercules, just under 7 weeks to go! Cant wait


----------



## hilly

lol, i no how you feel on the cheat. i have gone totally overboard the other week and sat their saying to my girlfriend i dont no how people eat like this all the time. id only had a 3 course meal but felt terrible.

I have found eating like we do for long periods of time makes your stomach or atleast mine just not able to handle really sugary shxite. for some strange reason pick n mix sweets cause me terrible stomach pains.

how were you looking the day after tho bud nice and full?


----------



## miles2345

after my pizza had vains all over my legs and chest, and woke up nice and full too


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> Well that wasn't as fun as I hoped!! I forced down as much food as I could take and it was horrible. Over a couple of hours I had a pizza and what lou left of hers, nacho side order, ice cream and 250g oats and whey just to get my clean carbs in on top of the calories. I felt horrible, dry mouth all through the night and loads of phlegm this morning.
> 
> I couldnt wait to do my cardio and get my clean food in today and drink loads of cold water. It goes to show what a difference eating sh!t all the time makes to how you must feel in yourself on a day to day basis. So many people eat stuff like that every day and its no wonder there are so many health implications! I was sweating my nuts off on the stair climber today, however that wasnt helped by this new instructor talking to me for 20 mins not getting the hint that I didn't think it was the best time to chat!! When he told me "Ive done a diet like yours before" I found it hard to not be too blunt when I said I sincerely doubt it.


haha mate tht is pretty much how i felt after mine once i got into bed..i ate.... A LOT lol.

hahah luv it wen personal trainers say stuff like tht, i like the cum back


----------



## willsey4

Looking awesome miles. Keep up the good work. Reps.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate!!


----------



## miles2345

After three hours or so I managed to sort my computer out today. Everything has gone well this week and I am definitely leaner. Im not expecting to see a huge change on the scales tomo as my cheat put on 2.5lbs, so if I have a net loss of 1lb from my original Sunday weight Ill be happy and on track for the 3lb mark that I need to lose for Sunday for my next check up with James.

I think he'll be pleased with where I am at the moment and with the 6 weeks out mark days away, Im getting psyched up to deal with some big changes in routine and diet.

This Sunday is the end of this period where I seem to have had nothing to do in my weeks to kill time. I register at uni on the week of the 21st, and I'll be in 2 days that week to prep for the term and I'll also be starting my weekly trips with Stu to see James. The following week (28th), I start back properly where I have 2 days on placement and a few study days a week to get the groundwork done for my dissertation. Then I have 2 more weeks of that before my week off where I will spend the first few days depleting and then either stay with my mate on Fulham or get a hotel near James until we go to Colchester.

I am a little surprised at how the stair climber seems to have brought on my hamstrings, they seem noticeably thicker and for me to think that when I know Im getting smaller makes me think it must genuinely be happening.... LETS HOPE SO


----------



## hilly

Miles how do you find being able to take meals to uni etc ok.

Im starting uni in 3 weeks and havnt received my time table ro anything yet. i cant imagine taking meals etc will be a problem but im asking a few lads to try and get a basic idea.


----------



## miles2345

Uni is an hour away and Ill have to be in at 830, so working backwards ill leave at 730, cook from 6:50, showers at 6:40, start cardio at about half 5!! I know that doesnt answer your question but... if that is what I need to do to simply be there, then I just eat when the clock tells me to and I let them know why and when ill be eating before the day starts.

If Im in lectures and they tell me Im not allowed food in there, I leave and come back after, or just read notes on learning space afterwards. To be honest,my eating patterns/habits have become a running joke with staff anyway. But for the coming weeks I have organised to meet with the head teacher of my host school and my mentor to explain the difficulties Im going to have over the first few weeks back in school. He's a top bloke and will respect the fact Ive made the effort to drive to plymouth and discuss it in my free time so I know there won't be any problems


----------



## hilly

miles2345 said:


> Uni is an hour away and Ill have to be in at 830, so working backwards ill leave at 730, cook from 6:50, showers at 6:40, start cardio at about half 5!! I know that doesnt answer your question but... if that is what I need to do to simply be there, then I just eat when the clock tells me to and I let them know why and when ill be eating before the day starts.
> 
> If Im in lectures and they tell me Im not allowed food in there, I leave and come back after, or just read notes on learning space afterwards. To be honest,my eating patterns/habits have become a running joke with staff anyway. But for the coming weeks I have organised to meet with the head teacher of my host school and my mentor to explain the difficulties Im going to have over the first few weeks back in school. He's a top bloke and will respect the fact Ive made the effort to drive to plymouth and discuss it in my free time so I know there won't be any problems


interesting and a good approach miles.


----------



## Prodiver

JUst catching up Miles...

Impressive lat flare and v-shape, even relaxed.

Can you do a double lat spread?


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate, What do you mean??


----------



## miles2345

BTW guys just joined facebook, Miles Leeson feel free to add me!


----------



## hilly

whats your profile pic look like mate. just looking for you now


----------



## XJPX

id be very very surprised if they dnt let u eat, i have eaten in every lectur for 2 years straight and the only comment iv ever had is 'tht smells nice' or 'do u ever stop eating' haha .......


----------



## miles2345

same as on here mate


----------



## miles2345

diff email add to my normal one its under [email protected]


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> BTW guys just joined facebook, Miles Leeson feel free to add me!


OK thanks!

I mean can you spread your lats, pause, and then spread them more?

It's always so impressive...


----------



## miles2345

i should imagine so, ill have to give it a try in the mirror at the gym where i practice back shots


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> i should imagine so, ill have to give it a try in the mirror at the gym where i practice back shots


The trick is to appear to have reached your super widest limit first time, then amaze everyone by flaring yet more the second! MMMMMM!


----------



## miles2345

Not sure about super wide to start with!!! but ill have a practice and get back to you


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> Not sure about super wide to start with!!! but ill have a practice and get back to you


I'll look forward to it! 

Just added you on faceache...

And off to my pit...


----------



## onlysiuk

Thanks for adding me to Facebook. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## miles2345

No worries mate, just popped over to stus thread, are you going to the welsh??


----------



## onlysiuk

miles2345 said:


> No worries mate, just popped over to stus thread, are you going to the welsh??


Sadly not. I've not been reading these threads for a bit so I'm a bit behind with what's going on. I've got plans for the weekend anyway. D'oh! :-(


----------



## miles2345

Weighed on this morning and lost 1.6lbs from my Sunday weight which is bang on for the week


----------



## miles2345

I just trained shoulders and calves and had a good session, had to be a bit careful and went HIT rather than heavy as I had a twinge in my RC.

As of tomorrow Ive got company for cardio for two weeks as the girl Ive been PTing has a modelling shoot and needs to drop as much fat as poss over the next two weeks. Not that itll make much difference as I cant talk on the stair climber!! And something tells me she wont be feeling like chatting as Im making her do the same as me in the mornings. She'll get a shock but fair play she's working til 3am+ and Im picking her up at 7 tomo and 740 on other days


----------



## Biggerdave

Miles you look awesome mate cant wait to see the finished article! Its great that your dropping the fat so well by upping your intensity, and loving the big cheats!!

I think i have been restricted calories for so long now my metabolism has slowed somewhat and just a 2lb loss each week takes some pretty positive tweaks!

Kepp at it pal


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, I'll see what I way in at tomorrow and then Ill see James and update tomorrow when I know the next plan of action. Just started practising my routine today too so I'll get ten minutes in most days going through that and compulsaries


----------



## miles2345

I saw James today and he seems happy with where I am, lost another 2lbs since thurs so about 3.5 loss this week again. My diet remains the same as day 1 going into week 11 and the only change is cardio is now up to 50mins with morning and all of it on the stair climber.

I am happy with how I look, my condition has come right in and have kept some good size, although I feel that in some poses Im starting to look a little long. Update pics over the next week


----------



## hilly

sounds like everything is on track mate looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## miles2345

50 mins on a stairclimber, such fun. Ive decided im going to take some paint tomorrow so I can watch it dry!!!!

On a plus, I got a free sports massage on my legs straight after which should allow me to hammer legs nice and hard tonight!!!


----------



## miles2345

had a giggle this morning after cardio, my mate told me about these new scales that 'measure' bf, bone mass muscle mass etc and metabolic age. Apparently Im 15% bf (better than the 36 my scales say), my total bone mass for my whole body is 8lbs and I have the metabolic age of a 12 year old. I can believe the last bit with the rate my weight shifts whilst eating so much food but Im sure at 6 1 with pretty wide shoulders my skeleton is likely to weigh more than 8lbs


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

LOL - 8lb, that is a heavy frame you got there mate!! You must have 220lb of muscle, organs and skin!!

Talking about body fat, I got a PT to test my body fat at gym the other day and she said it was 17% by calipers and 25% on them stupid fcuking scales!! And she said they were 100% accurate LOL Gotta laugh at some people!!


----------



## miles2345

yeah they are ridiculous i cant believe anyone believes in them and uses them as a measure of how their training is going. Mine said I was 45% fat off season


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

miles2345 said:


> yeah they are ridiculous i cant believe anyone believes in them and uses them as a measure of how their training is going. Mine said I was 45% fat off season


ha 45% off season... So on stage you`d be 11st!!


----------



## miles2345

Yep, who knows might be right  might end up in the classics


----------



## stuartcore

hey slim! lol. just spoke with james l. are you gonna be ok for this saturdays visit?


----------



## miles2345

Yeah this week is ok, still got loadsa carbs!! He wants us there early as poss so what time are we leavin, similar to last time?? But if we can avoid saturdays from then on thatd be good as i work every sat until the night before comp. What days can u not do kent normally as ill tell school ill go in on those days, but just explain it might need to be flexible.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Torquay to Maidstone.. Thats a trek!!


----------



## miles2345

Weighed in with a loss of 3.5lbs since sunday. Only thing that had been changed was adding 10mins cardio but doing it all on stair climber. Now have to drop back to 30 for the rest of week, never know I may, unimagineably keep my food for another week!! Find out on Saturday when me n Stu go to see James


----------



## Biggerdave

miles2345 said:


> Weighed in with a loss of 3.5lbs since sunday. Only thing that had been changed was adding 10mins cardio but doing it all on stair climber. Now have to drop back to 30 for the rest of week, never know I may, unimagineably keep my food for another week!! Find out on Saturday when me n Stu go to see James


This is absolutely incredible Miles, cant believe how much weight your losing with no diet changes:thumbup1:

I always thought i had a fast metabolism being 9st 12lb right up untill i started bb at 20 yrs old but i guess its not as fast as i thought.

Keep that food while you can mate:beer:


----------



## miles2345

Hats my motivation im upping the intensity every time it feels right. 80+ steps a min for the full 50 mins at start of the week. Tbh its gone so fast with a bit of company cos even though we hardly chat, you chat enough to break the time up.

I had considered having a warm up, by doing the Plymouth show in a couple of weeks. They put a poster for it right by the stair climber so I spent a couple of days looking at it. James, rightly said, its pointless as nothing to be gained. My only reason was i have a few people who cant come as they have to look after Liam as kids cant go to the Herc, n it was a quick show 45mins down the road that those people could watch. I wouldnt have expected anything from it, just a quick bit of fun I guess but I do agree that not doing it is right really. Suppose not much point anyone watchin before Im 100% although by the end of the month Id expect my condition wouldnt make me look dramatically out of place.


----------



## XJPX

Awesome job on the weight loss mate  , I wanna c a pic....bet ur lookin spot on right now


----------



## miles2345

So, finally a few pics, 5 1/2 weeks out.....





































really happy, legs are coming on a treat although he took the pic when I stopped tensing and I think the package is coming together nicely! Just wish I could remove my fcuking tattoo I find it really depressing knowing how much it takes away from what I am doing


----------



## winger

Looking good Miles.


----------



## MissBC

looking good babe


----------



## miles2345

cheers!


----------



## jw007

Good condition mate 

Pmsl, Look how tidy and clean your gym is

Never seen anything like it

Someone has OCD lol


----------



## miles2345

haha, never really thought about it, always trained there


----------



## Terra Firma

Miles have you thought about using camouflage makeup to cover your tattoo? I hear Dermablend is good, I don't know how well it would work with your tanning products might be worth a look though


----------



## miles2345

i tried couple of things theyre way too thick, dark tan is best i can do


----------



## RedKola

I've just realised there is life outside jw007's journal.... 

Wow, looking great Miles!


----------



## miles2345

haha, thanks


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell.... what a back!


----------



## supercell

Well done Miles, see you and Stu on Sat as early as you can make it!!!! If it means missing cardio then thats fine, you can do your hour after training and I'll be here to make sure you both do it!LOL

J


----------



## jw007

RedKola said:


> I've just realised there is life outside jw007's journal....
> 
> Wow, looking great Miles!


Get back Bint

who let you out PMSL


----------



## RedKola

jw007 said:


> Get back Bint
> 
> who let you out PMSL


Urinal did!


----------



## miles2345

supercell said:


> Well done Miles, see you and Stu on Sat as early as you can make it!!!! If it means missing cardio then thats fine,* you can do your hour* after training and I'll be here to make sure you both do it!LOL
> 
> J


sounds nice I got up really early to do it before last time, but sounds like fun, I thought mine was half hour for the rest of the week!!!! :whistling:


----------



## supercell

miles2345 said:


> sounds nice I got up really early to do it before last time, but sounds like fun, I thought mine was *half hour for the rest of the week!!!!* :whistling:


I know....I know!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## miles2345

dmcc said:


> Bloody hell.... what a back!


Cheers mate, need much more trap development IMO but I think my back has improved a lot this year. TBH I thought I would keep much more thickness in my back so I am a little disappointed with that


----------



## miles2345

Ill just be moral support for stu for his last half hour


----------



## pob80

shaping up well and looking good dude im going to have to get a back and leg pics up over the next week now lol I think jan tanna do something to conceal tattoo's with I havnt a clue what its like though might be worth asking around


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> So, finally a few pics, 5 1/2 weeks out........
> 
> really happy, legs are coming on a treat although he took the pic when I stopped tensing and I think the package is coming together nicely! Just wish I could remove my fcuking tattoo I find it really depressing knowing how much it takes away from what I am doing


Talk to Mart McGlynn about making tatts disappear, Miles. Prob find him on facebook...


----------



## miles2345

There are a few mate dunno which one


----------



## XJPX

Seriousss back width!! Awesome bro


----------



## Jacko89

mate you look awesome!cant wait to see your competition pics. keep up the good work you will nail it !


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> There are a few mate dunno which one


I suggested him as a friend on facebook - have a look...


----------



## hilly

looking very good pal great improvements


----------



## miles2345

Prodiver said:


> I suggested him as a friend on facebook - have a look...


havent seen it mate?!


----------



## FATBOY

massive improvement yet again throught your whole body m8 :thumb: what tan will you use for the show miles ?


----------



## miles2345

I'll see what James says mate, but I will probably use protan to build a base up


----------



## supercell

Na mate, Jan Tana all the way. Best looking tan around at the moment.

J


----------



## miles2345

Cool, well theres your answer


----------



## supercell

Tremendous progress mate, right where you need to be.

Head down and eye on the prize mate.

J


----------



## miles2345

Good to see you today, glad your happy with the progress, I am too. Looking forward to cracking on with the plan, not long now!!! Have fun at the Olympia!!


----------



## miles2345

So, only changes this week are to my cardio and the food is staying the same for one FINAL week. 45mins stair climber, AM, and the 30mins fast walk before my pre bed shake. James has left me a plan for the week of the 28th but I will post that when I start it on Monday.

I have a massive drive this week, I start back at uni which I know is going to be a challenge, but ill tick off 2/8 days in school this week leaving only 6 until my week off for the run in!! I got a new car that I am picking up on Weds/Thurs, metallic black 03 2.0 TDCi Mondeo which I cant wait to get. I hope this week flies by, BRING ON THE 12 WEEK MILESTONE AND WHATEVER IT MAY BRING!!!

I have sorted what I think is an awesome track for my routine and I am practising my posing in every spare minute that I get.

I AM SOOOO FIRED UP, GONNA SMASH LEGS TONIGHT!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jacko89

Why for are you so fired up mate?


----------



## miles2345

I just am, its gettin close, plans working and has me where i need to be n ive been looking forward to getting back to uni, cos i have 8 dys in school then its depleting time. Just enjoy it when it gets hard, you know you start seeing differences daily!


----------



## pob80

miles2345 said:


> I just am, its gettin close, plans working and has me where i need to be. Just enjoy it when it gets hard, you know you start seeing differences daily!


 This is so true seeing the daily changes extra bit of tightness here and there and striations appearing daily is amazing motivation for the final stretch and keeps your mind locked why your doing this :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Got motivation?


----------



## Jacko89

good effort mate!!!!!will be following till the end.


----------



## miles2345

Finally reached the point where my current diet has run its course, after smashing cardio this week, my weight loss was much lower than previous weeks, however this was to be expected. So as of today the new regime came into place.

Im certain that the extra work ive put into my cardio this week will have my metabolism raging so Im expecting pretty quick response to the changes Ive made and I expect to see it on the scales by sunday.

Im back at school this week, cardio pre 6am, plymouth at 8, not too bad today but tomorrow I have to add working until 2am to that equation, 21hour day, nice. My cardio is going to be walking home from work and just keep going til my half hour is up!!


----------



## miles2345

Was practising my posing this afternoon and Liam started copying me.........

Front double biceps......










Get in!! thats my bro in the vest not me, im the brown elbow on the right


----------



## winger

Nice


----------



## 3752

well dont MIles in winning the Mr Plymouth show today...how does this effect your intention to compete in an inters class now that you have competed in a Mr open class??


----------



## onlysiuk

Congrats Miles on winning Mr Plymouth! It's a shame I couldn't attend due to family commitments. Will you be posting any pictures of you on stage either here or on Facebook?


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> well dont MIles in winning the Mr Plymouth show today...how does this effect your intention to compete in an inters class now that you have competed in a Mr open class??


Cheers Paul, to be honest if there was a novice class i would have done it but it is also a local unaffiliated show and doesn't affect my plans to compete as an inter in October, as far as I am aware in the UKBFF rules there is no reason why it should, I have never been invited at a qualifier to a final as an inter and I hope no1 who I'll be competing against would have a problem with that.


----------



## miles2345

onlysiuk said:


> Congrats Miles on winning Mr Plymouth! It's a shame I couldn't attend due to family commitments. Will you be posting any pictures of you on stage either here or on Facebook?


thanks mate, got to get them from my bro over next couple of days but will post on both


----------



## Britbb

miles2345 said:


> Cheers Paul, to be honest if there was a novice class i would have done it but it is also a local unaffiliated show and doesn't affect my plans to compete as an inter in October, as far as I am aware in the UKBFF rules there is no reason why it should, I have never been invited at a qualifier to a final as an inter and I hope no1 who I'll be competing against would have a problem with that.


Excellent mate!

You must be buzzing after the win.

Fantastic for your confidence leading up to the final 4 weeks out to know that you can win the overall of a local show 4 weeks before your qualifier, well done mate big congrats


----------



## 3752

miles2345 said:


> Cheers Paul, to be honest if there was a novice class i would have done it but it is also a local unaffiliated show and doesn't affect my plans to compete as an inter in October, as far as I am aware in the UKBFF rules there is no reason why it should, I have never been invited at a qualifier to a final as an inter and I hope no1 who I'll be competing against would have a problem with that.


thats a fair one mate and just as i thought just spoke to Pete the guy who came 3rd why is he under the impression you train at Stuarts..... :lol:


----------



## onlysiuk

miles2345 said:


> thanks mate, got to get them from my bro over next couple of days but will post on both


Excellent. Can't wait to see them! Would love to meet up with you one day before your main comp just to wish you luck and maybe a drink? :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> thats a fair one mate and just as i thought just spoke to Pete the guy who came 3rd why is he under the impression you train at Stuarts..... :lol:


I train there from time to time when im at uni but my gym manager caused public hassle with UKBFF, and i cant afford to risk falling foul to politics after putting so much work in so i say i train out of stu's hes also helped me out a lot in the past few years


----------



## miles2345

Anyway off to bed, cardio then uni in the morn will reply more tomo, cheers guys


----------



## BigDom86

good work mate  well done


----------



## Iron19

Watched you compete yesterday. Congratulations on the win. :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

well done miles- well there goes my title but hey its going to a good home- well done


----------



## Jacko89

Well done mate, i didnt realise your was even competing yesterday! Just what you need for your confidence in the last stage of prep.

You must be looking awesome at 4 weeks out, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## MissBC

PICS PLEASE hehehehe  Congrats


----------



## Squirrel

Congratulations mate....Was at the show last night supporting Gav in the first timers, a credible second.

A well deserved win for yourself. Hope you enjoyed the Nando's afterwards, we did :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

gd job mate, wack sum pics up


----------



## miles2345

Harry Jack said:


> Well done mate, i didnt realise your was even competing yesterday! Just what you need for your confidence in the last stage of prep.
> 
> You must be looking awesome at 4 weeks out, can't wait to see the pics.


cheers mate



MissBC said:


> PICS PLEASE hehehehe  Congrats


ill try and get one or two up later



Squirrel said:


> Congratulations mate....Was at the show last night supporting Gav in the first timers, a credible second.
> 
> A well deserved win for yourself. Hope you enjoyed the Nando's afterwards, we did :thumb:


I thought he won??



XJPX said:


> gd job mate, wack sum pics up


cheers bud


----------



## dogue

Well done bud, and truly deserved :cool2:

I came second of eight to a chap from our gym who had bigger legs than the MR's so I am well chuffed as a first timer :thumb:

Watch this space for pix...

I hope the year 4 children were nice to their orange teacher!?

Catch you soon bud

Gav


----------



## laurie g

well done gav- wanted to come down and watch, got the weekends wrong bugger any pics anyone???


----------



## willsey4

Well done Miles. Had no idea you were doing the Mr Plymouth!

Lookign forward to seeing some pics


----------



## miles2345

dogue said:


> Well done bud, and truly deserved :cool2:
> 
> I came second of eight to a chap from our gym who had bigger legs than the MR's so I am well chuffed as a first timer :thumb:
> 
> Watch this space for pix...
> 
> I hope the year 4 children were nice to their orange teacher!?
> 
> Catch you soon bud
> 
> Gav


yeah they were good i managed to clean my face and they didnt notice my hands somehow!

you looked really good mate, condition was great, bet you're looking forward to a bit of normality, I am!!! but i got another month of this!!!


----------



## Rebus

Nice one mate, was that something on the spur of the moment?

Great boost to your confidence bud im sure...keep at it though, not that you need to me to tell you that..

Do you, could you now not fancy nipping up to Brum and chancing your hand in the last UKBFF qualifier for this year mate and make the finals??


----------



## miles2345

Yeah, I decided a week ago that I was going to do it for def. I didnt change anything, just cut my water from the morning. It has given me a boost that will make the next 10 days, (last 10 days of having to do things in the days) much easier to get through

no mate, i dont want to change my plan, my goal is 2010 and I think it would be foolish to change it now


----------



## dogue

Thank you

Head down mate your gonna be dialed for the Hercules :cool2:


----------



## miles2345

ONLY A COUPLE FROM THE OTHER NIGHT, WEIGHING 224LBS, FAIR BIT TO GO BUT DEAD PLEASED 4 WEEKS OUT WITH CONDITION



















IF ANYONE IN THAT CLASS WANTS PICS MY BRO HAS QUITE A FEW OF THE OTHER GUYS SO JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## dmcc

Literally and figuratively head and shoulders above everyone else mate. Well done.


----------



## Guest

Look great mate... :thumb:

Congrats.


----------



## dogue

Those pics tell it like it was mate!


----------



## miles2345

Thanks guys, tbh it couldnt have given me more motivation for the next few weeks


----------



## XJPX

Amazing mate, looking awesome, ur gonna bring one hell of a finished package to the hercules


----------



## DB

Congrats mate, I've always liked your physique mate since pompy 07 when you won the kiddy class 

Awesome especially with the much improved wheels


----------



## miles2345

I hope so!


----------



## miles2345

DB said:


> Congrats mate, I've always liked your physique mate since pompy 07 when you won the kiddy class
> 
> Awesome especially with the much improved wheels


Cheers bud, I have to accept they're a work in progress but Im glad the hard work is making a difference. Seeing the package startimg to come together this year, when comparing to pics from last year, I think I have made a sensible decision aiming for the 2010 finals, as another year down the line should be good timing


----------



## onlysiuk

Wow! Quite simply awesome mate. No wonder you won!! Great stuff. You'll knock them dead in 4 weeks time, believe you me!


----------



## MissBC

ohhhhhh pics hehehe looking awesome babe congrats again whoop whoop :bounce:


----------



## Jacko89

You look awesome in the pics dude, well deserved win!


----------



## miles2345




----------



## onlysiuk

Wow again! Awesome most muscular!!


----------



## hilly

am impressed mate you look very good


----------



## winger

Impressive.


----------



## supercell

Well done mate. Where you need to be 4 weeks out. This is now where we drag you right down before filling you back out!!!

J


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, crammed all my uni work in so after next thursday, i have a clear run in. Looking forward to the 'grit ur teeth' bit now, itching to see the final package!! See you on Friday, can we go thru shoulders??


----------



## pastanchicken

Well done on the win mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Well, a crucial week at uni is over and 4 days of REALLY having to dig in and do a LOT of teaching and all my tasks are done, just have to turn up for 3 days next week and then I have 17 clear days to see out the final stage.

I have lost another 3lbs since Sunday, suffered from no water retention at all and obvioUsly now 3lbs is an amount that is really becoming noticeable when it shifts. I am looking forward to seeing James tomo and I hope he'll be as happy with my ptogress as I am. I want it to get extreme now, I want to be diced on the day and I'll do anything I need to do to get there!!!


----------



## hilly

it sounds like things are on track pal and it sounds like ure really enjoying the prep which is a good thing to say the least. cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## FATBOY

well done m8 massive improvment on the legs again , all the way now buddy:thumb:


----------



## miles2345

I am enjoying it mate, its been hard but I love the fact I KNOW 100% that there is nothing that will make me miss a meal, cardio session or a training session. I am just looking forward to seeing it all come together and winning


----------



## veritas

Miles, what uni are you studying at which also involves teaching. Seems youv'e had to face intense workouts on all fronts education and contest prep. Goodluck for your show.


----------



## miles2345

I am at Marjons in PLymouth but I live in Torquay so its an hour drive each way on top of everything.

Saw James yesterday and he was pleased with where I am. Carbs have dropped again and the evening cardio has upped to 45mins. Want to get past Thursday, and then I have a clear run to my show. Last week went ridiculously quick and I hope that this week does the same!


----------



## supercell

Marjons eh mate, spent 3 years of my life at that place in the early 90's!!! Great place to be based when your whole life revolved around surfing, getting p!ssed in Union Street and fighting with the local Navy boys....Happy days mate.

You are in a great place now Miles, I'm really pleased with you. Just keep that head on and dig in for the final furlong.

J


----------



## Golden Man

Miles2345 i may see you in there sometime but im in uniform.Freshers week just past.


----------



## miles2345

supercell said:


> Marjons eh mate, spent 3 years of my life at that place in the early 90's!!! Great place to be based when your whole life revolved around surfing, getting p!ssed in Union Street and fighting with the local Navy boys....Happy days mate.
> 
> You are in a great place now Miles, I'm really pleased with you. Just keep that head on and dig in for the final furlong.
> 
> J


Thanks mate, just got to dig in til thurs and then its a clear run! Cant wait for my pizza tonight! Cardio was a killer this morning after work, I finished work at 130, then did my cardio when I got back as I started at 8 and it was to close to my last carb meal. I got a second wind at work but, Fcuk me, this morning my legs felt like lead, longest 45 minutes of my bloody l;ife! :thumb:

Have a good day today mate, really hope Stu does the business, sounds really pleased with how things are going, which is constantly adding to my confidence of bringing my absolute best on the 25th!!

Talk soon

Cheers


----------



## miles2345

supercell said:


> Marjons eh mate, spent 3 years of my life at that place in the early 90's!!! Great place to be based when your whole life revolved around surfing, getting p!ssed in Union Street and fighting with the local Navy boys....Happy days mate.
> 
> You are in a great place now Miles, I'm really pleased with you. Just keep that head on and dig in for the final furlong.
> 
> J





Golden Man said:


> Miles2345 i may see you in there sometime but im in uniform.Freshers week just past.


Im hardly ever there mate, usually on placements in host schools!


----------



## miles2345

new pic......










BIG change from a few little changes


----------



## XJPX

yehhh buddy, looking spot on, gd job


----------



## chrisj22

Legs have come on an absolute treat, bud.

Love your shape.

Good luck, pal.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks guys, im really pleased, and even better i finally got a pic that looks the same as what I see in the mirror


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, as he walks out the door for a 45 min walk aaaaahhhhhh


----------



## hilly

looking awesome pal keep it up


----------



## supercell

Well done Miles, you have done everything asked of you and you can do no more than that. You will get what you deserve in a little under 3 weeks time, I am sure of that.

Stay with it.

J


----------



## miles2345

Cheers James, got to say today is the first day that Im REALLY feeling it, the drop in carbs and increase in the pm cardio has made a big difference. One more early start on thurs and then its normal days all the way!


----------



## dogue

Mate I can see a huge difference since the Plymouth, stick with it and the Hercules is going to be great for you!


----------



## DB

Very impressive mate!!


----------



## miles2345

Cheers Mate,

One more cardio session til I weigh in, this week although hard is still flying I guess. Got all my personal training cards at the printers, proof on friday and collect on Monday. Keeping busy by putting together training plans and diets for lads at the gym whils im awaiting permission to actually train people at the gym. Cant believe the pickup I got on 20 quid for diet and programme. I know its not a lot but trying to get people seeing the difference so that theyll go ahead with the training.

I have bought a loada stuff to do circuit type stuff for people who want to train at home, individually or on their own and I think I'll get a fair bit of business based on the last few days.


----------



## hilly

sounds like a very good set up mate something i have been considering myself while at uni.


----------



## miles2345

Well pleased, lost 4 lbs since sunday, at least the hard changes are paying off. Was a little concerned wen i was really pushing my cardio last night that towards the end I nearly passed out.

Also fair play to my uncle, 16 9 at the start of the week started a diet I gave him on Monday and weighed in this morning at 16 2! just trying to lose a lot of excess fat and that was just from stage one of monitoring amounts of what he was already eating, substituting some things for healthier options but by sunday when he'll be under 16 for the first time in years, hell be motivated to step it up a bit!


----------



## pob80

miles2345 said:


> Was a little concerned wen i was really pushing my cardio last night that towards the end I nearly passed out.


 Mate I was exactly the same the other night was 12:30 am in the middle of no where no 1 around and started seeing white blotches in my vision draging my feet and knees going be honest freaked me out abit cause if I did flake out be no one around had a minor cheat meal last night with a jacuzzi and sauna feel alot better now! Not long to go now your shaping up very well best of luck these final stages just think of the eating we can do after lol :beer:


----------



## miles2345

Yeah cant wait, but it doesnt matter how **** i feel I wont be cheating. Im allowed a thai on sunday so ill look forward to that instead, mmmmmm. But other than winning my motivation to see it through is that feeling of knowing life is back to normal as ur getting ready after coming off stage and tucking into your fave meal knowing I have done 100% what i was told to do, i never cracked, never gave in and with how emotional you feel when you know its finally over, its one of the absolute best feelings and the more u grit ur teeth n dig in when it gets hard the more satosfying it is.

Last day in school today and got signed off with top mark on everything in my mentor meeting which is quite an achievement given how hard this has been.


----------



## clarkey

miles2345 said:


> Yeah cant wait, but it doesnt matter how **** i feel I wont be cheating. Im allowed a thai on sunday so ill look forward to that instead, mmmmmm. But other than winning my motivation to see it through is that feeling of knowing life is back to normal as ur getting ready after coming off stage and tucking into your fave meal knowing I have done 100% what i was told to do, i never cracked, never gave in and with how emotional you feel when you know its finally over, its one of the absolute best feelings and the more u grit ur teeth n dig in when it gets hard the more satosfying it is.
> 
> Last day in school today and got signed off with top mark on everything in my mentor meeting which is quite an achievement given how hard this has been.


Great post Miles and what you have said above sums everything up perfectly. I was thinking the other day when you did your first show at Portsmouth as a junior and that was my second show...how things change eh!! you have made HUGE improvements and looking at your last pics you will look awsome on stage nearly there pal..will you be at the Brits to watch?


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, unfortunately not. Day before I start depleting I cant be ar5ed to do all that travelling as much as Id love to go again. I am finding it really hard this week, I am looking forward to getting the weekend out of the way and start ticking off the one weeks worth of final sessions.


----------



## miles2345

someone asked me the other day for back shots on Facebook so here are a couple from today! glutes n hams are coming in by the day,


----------



## pea head

Great pics mate....looking good.


----------



## Guest

Looking very good mate!

Can i assume you are from England?


----------



## miles2345

dont, never guess i was 16 for that one!! at least its where i cant usually see it


----------



## miles2345

waist is the smallest ever, 29 when doing side quarter turn, wasnt that small when i was 15


----------



## Jacko89

Dude your looking amazing!Sooo dry. Not long now


----------



## miles2345

10 more groundhog days to go!!


----------



## willsey4

Keep it going miles. Very impressive.

Hercules showis going to be awesome!


----------



## miles2345

bit of advice please guys. Designed business cards and before going to print, what do you think??


----------



## miles2345

dunno why its that small!


----------



## Jacko89

Looks good to me mate,nice and simple and says everything you need it to. :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> bit of advice please guys. Designed business cards and before going to print, what do you think??


Coming from a graphic designer background i quite like them!

Nice and simple which is effective which is good!


----------



## miles2345

Thats what i was aiming for. Glad ppl agree, shown some older women who liked them too


----------



## M_at

I like the design but have a few ideas

The word "Individualised" - would "Personal" or "Tailored" work as well?

Someone else may correct me here but there may need to be punctuation e.g. "Train at home, individually or with friends"

Also noticed that the front and rear appear to be different colours and are not a true shade of black - depending on where you get the repro done this could be quite a big difference. Usually there's a recommended CMYK mix that you can tailor the black to to achieve the best looking black.

I'd also change the font on the bulk of the text to a less serif one for white on black - http://www.campivisivi.net/titillium/?page_id=2 is quite nice and free - which will look cleaner and avoid some process blurring on the small serifs.


----------



## miles2345

Ok thanks


----------



## miles2345

Did my cardio slightly different last night, got my mum to drop me 3 miles away, then walked along the sea front and up a mile long steep hill to get yome, well i walked right to the highes point then back round to mine. Took slightly longer than planned but it was good for a change. Have to do it early evening tonight as I am working.

Ive been jumping on scales each morning to check weight loss isnt stagnating and to me its motivAting me daily to push through every minute of my two cardio sessions. So far, ive lost nearly 6lbs this week andThe pinch on my glutes is changing daily so i want to smash today and tomo and get myself in the best possible position to start my final week of my regular routine. Im so glad I got on the PT course as it will give me something to break up my days and with a bit of luck, help the week fly by as fast as the last 14!!

I can't believe its nearly over, when I think back Im already starting to get that glimmer of achievement for staying strong every day and seeing it through, just 9 more regular days left and that is nothing, got a loada lads coming up for diet and training plans today and then my cheat to look forward to tomo. Then that buzz of knowing there are just 7 days left always gives me an extra boost!!


----------



## hilly

6lb this week is a great los your making huge improvements mate. that back shot is killer. i tried to rep you but need to spread the love.

What personal trainer course are you going mate?


----------



## miles2345

The WABBA diploma, its only cos i did half of it years ago and its so I can say im fully qualified, from there I can work properly as a business and add qualifications over time


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE

just started reading your thread budy, is your strength not to **** with 6lb loss in a week? why are you not keeping things in and arund the1.5-3lb mark out of interest?


----------



## miles2345

I just do as Im told to the letter and what I lose, I lose if James is happy then thats fine with me. He's doing my prep, so I just put faith in what he tells me.


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> I just do as Im told to the letter and what I lose, I lose if James is happy then thats fine with me. He's doing my prep, so I just put faith in what he tells me.


gd attitude to hav about it buddy, i know tht its tuff to not doubt things, trust is everything. ur gonna cum in peeled thts for sure


----------



## miles2345

To be honest mate i already feel the worst I ever have. Ive just done my cardio before work and now I have to go and stand there surrounded by fu.cking pis.sed dick heads. Im dead on my feet today and I am finding the en of this week extremely hard. Im hoping my cheat meal gives me that tiny boost for the first 2 days of next week so then I can just count down the last few days of this. I feel like I'm losing good size, I think I look small and all my solid size has gone in the last few days but I guess its not long now but I need that little oasis in the dessert that is my cheat meal more than I can put into words


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> To be honest mate i already feel the worst I ever have. Ive just done my cardio before work and now I have to go and stand there surrounded by fu.cking pis.sed dick heads. Im dead on my feet today and I am finding the en of this week extremely hard. Im hoping my cheat meal gives me that tiny boost for the first 2 days of next week so then I can just count down the last few days of this. I feel like I'm losing good size, I think I look small and all my solid size has gone in the last few days but I guess its not long now but I need that little oasis in the dessert that is my cheat meal more than I can put into words


mate i honestly feel ur pain so much, this time last weekend i felt exactly tht, its cos ur at 2 week mark it still feels like ther is a bit to go and u feel so down tht it tests u....but u kno its jus mental, u kno u look amazin....and this time tmo ur gonna b enjoyin tht cheat meal which will defo get u thru next week and thts it.....ur ther n job dun cos the last week will fly by....i hav no care for a cheat this weekend, iv not thought about it once cos i kno im a few days away from carb up and i guarentee ul feel the same, keep ur head together tonit pal n jus keep knocking back the diet cokes n jus think tht all this hard work will cum together soon and ur gonna feel sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gd


----------



## miles2345

I only drink water i might treat myself, cheers mate i know ur right just one of those days!


----------



## miles2345

A few from this morning, lost no weight since thurs but Im obviously leaner?! straight after cardio, bout minute after meal 1


----------



## miles2345

not just socks but holey ones for good measure


----------



## miles2345




----------



## dmcc

Words fail me Miles :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

cheers mate, was hoping to get some feedback lol


----------



## hilly

freakin awesome mate im v impressed. you hve very good ab genetics IMO and legs look like they have come on a trea.


----------



## miles2345

im really pleased to be honest, ive had a hell of a lot of trouble with tendonitis in my knees since april and I was worried that all my hard work prior to that had been wasted and wouldnt be apparent. I owe a lot to the advice Paul gave me with the FST-7 for quads as it has meant every week I have been able to smash them to the point of not being able to walk without triggering the tendons.

I am also happy that I seem to have improved slightly all over, at the same time as bringing together a package that looks more balanced than it ever has before having close the gap in size between torso and legs. However they are still my main priority


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressive, great improvements 

Good luck for the show


----------



## miles2345

cheers bud


----------



## Jacko89

Total madness mate, amazing improvements from the first pics i seen of you. Loving the vacuum !


----------



## XJPX

very nice mate, im always mega impressed wen u post pics


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, lets hope they dond disappoint in 2 weeks time eh. Seem mad that drinking 6l a day and eating a normal diet, that im just getting out of bed in the morning in better condition than ive ever been in on stage.


----------



## coldo

Looking superb in those pics, very good size/shape. Nice one!


----------



## LittleChris

Any reason for 6l of water daily?


----------



## BigDom86

very impressed. rip to shreds


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> Thanks mate, lets hope they dond disappoint in 2 weeks time eh. Seem mad that drinking 6l a day and eating a normal diet, that im just getting out of bed in the morning in better condition than ive ever been in on stage.


il b there on the day in 2 weeks buddy so il be seeing the real deal in person and i know u wont dissapoint


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Any reason for 6l of water daily?


being v well hydrated all the time ensures metabolism doesnt slow


----------



## BD009

Hi Miles, haven't posted in a while but have been following! Great work bro, conditioning is on point and proportions are real nice; front db bi's and lat spread definitely strong poses for you. All the best for the final stages mate, and hopefully will make it up to my hometown to support all the boys entering. Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

very nice miles its all coming together buddy:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

hows it going matey?


----------



## miles2345

Good mate, Im glad I did this PT course its broken up just like a school day, start 9, 1030 break 1230 lunch and we can leave when we like pm. Its passing the time nicely. I jumped on the scales this morning and was already lighter than sunday morning, happy days.

Hammered legs last night, then my cardio as it will be every night after training, is a 2 mile walk home, up just about the biggest hill in torquay! Last night was fine but Jesus this morning was hard work, I'm desperately trying to grit my teeth and not drop the steps per min from 90, but it was killer this morning! Thing is I have nothing in the tank this week so cardio is actually making my legs hurt by the end to the point where they are cramping after the stair climber. Thing is I am trying to remain aware of the fact there are just 5 more sessions to dig in for and I want the fat gone before carb depleting on monday. Glutes have come in a lot over the last 2 days so hopefully another 5 and the condition will be in the bag


----------



## miles2345

couple of pics I sent to James today, getting really flat now with only 3 lots of cardio left its where I need to be. Had a great day, one more day of my PT dimploma and then I can get the work done any time in the next 3 months, absolute piece of ****! tomorrow is the last day thats hard to get motivated for, after that on Saturday on the stair climber I can just think in 24hrs this will be my last one! Aside from that, I got the go ahead to personal train people in all three of my clubs gyms as of now and got a few guys good to go. I only need 4 clients a month to pay the mortgage running up to Christmas so Im really pleased!


----------



## miles2345

first thing, no food


----------



## chrisj22

Looking ****in awesome, dude!!


----------



## Jacko89

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! totally amazing mate!


----------



## miles2345

thanks guys, this time next week will look and feel very different with my carbs in me..... OMG I cannot wait, I just want to get the last 3 stair climbers out of the way!! thats my one mental block at the mo


----------



## LittleChris

You have a small waist which looks good with those shoulders. More mass on the legs and it will be glorious.

Very impressive 

What PT course are you doing then and how much is it costing?

I take it you have done the gym instructor one in the past?


----------



## miles2345

Just finishing the WABBA one


----------



## BigDom86

looking great mate. how much you weighing in at?


----------



## hilly

ok lets work through this.

1. congrats on the course and getting clients to pay your bills you must be over the moon.

2. your abs remind me of flex lewis im very jelous look great.

3. you look outstanding pal better than your last outing by far you should be v v proud mate.


----------



## miles2345

Thanks mate, i tell you what, when i get off that stair climber on sunday having not dropped below 90 spm, despite how hard this week has been, and i will feel dead proud after tgat


----------



## dogue

Mate that is awesome work!


----------



## daniel.m

just seen your pics mate, you look awesome...especially the side shot!


----------



## M_at

That's one hell of a waist mate!


----------



## miles2345

Im laid back in bed with a big grin. I walked out the gym at 830 this morning with the most overwhelming sense of pride, achievement and relief. It really hit me as i was entering my car, just how much commitment, sacrifice and dedication this prep has taken. I always say to people that nothing can break me mentally as I always have the resolve to dig deep and find that extra bit of grit from somewhere, regardless of how low I may already be at that given point.

I now know that I have given everything I could have given. Im not gonna talk about 110% sh.it but i tell you hand on heart that I have given it 100% of absolutely everything I have, I have stuck to my plan to the letter and I know that come 4-5 oclock i am going to walk out of thr Liquid and Envy night club safe in the knowledge that i did all i could and my god, that meal is going to be the best of my life.

As well as the cookies, a few new chocolate bars that have caught my eye this week, chocolate donuts and the energy to have the best ten second shag of my life!


----------



## Littleluke

miles2345 said:


> Im laid back in bed with a big grin. I walked out the gym at 830 this morning with the most overwhelming sense of pride, achievement and relief. It really hit me as i was entering my car, just how much commitment, sacrifice and dedication this prep has taken. I always say to people that nothing can break me mentally as I always have the resolve to dig deep and find that extra bit of grit from somewhere, regardless of how low I may already be at that given point.
> 
> I now know that I have given everything I could have given. Im not gonna talk about 110% sh.it but i tell you hand on heart that I have given it 100% of absolutely everything I have, I have stuck to my plan to the letter and I know that come 4-5 oclock i am going to walk out of thr Liquid and Envy night club safe in the knowledge that i did all i could and my god, that meal is going to be the best of my life.
> 
> As well as the cookies, a few new chocolate bars that have caught my eye this week, chocolate donuts and the energy to have the best ten second shag of my life!


Great post mate.

Your physique has improved drastically especially in the legs.

You derserve to hold your head high mate. well done!


----------



## miles2345

cheers Luke


----------



## Jacko89

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## LittleChris

Miles isn't competing today...


----------



## miles2345

Ha, i wish!! Nope this time next week i shall be back working on my waist. Need to get cuddly for christmas, heating bills are rinsing the electric and my missus can no longer use me for warmth!


----------



## willsey4

Miles, did you just text me asking how much I weighed this week?


----------



## miles2345

sorry mate wrong mike wills! did it through facebook, haha, wondered why i got no response


----------



## miles2345

So depletion starts today! woke up this morning for about my 10th pi55 of the night and was covered in veins all over my legs and first time i could see all the definition in my glutes with tie ins sharpening right up. I have to thank all my close friends and family who have supported me throughout and as usual, 24 people are doing a ten hour round trip to come and support me on Sunday. They dont know it but they really have been a huge motivator on the days when I felt close to the edge, they dont know it but every time I felt like that I thought that if they are giving their time to support me I couldnt bare to let them down.

Even better is when you have the support of true friends who are willing to sacrifice their time to help me through the final stages to make sure I get the most out of my depletion. One of my mates is sneaking out of work for the next 2 days at 1:45am to drill me through my depletion workouts and keep it as intense as possible. Another friend of mine is meeting me at 9pm for the next two nights to do the same with my cardio and help me keep it as intense as possible. They know I'd always be the first person to offer the same thing to them but I cant tell you how much I appreciate having such great people around me.

Now I hope that this time next week they are all glad they came and didn't come away disappointed


----------



## Jacko89

haha sorry in my half drunken state i thought you was competing yesterday


----------



## miles2345

24 hours and I will have seen James and I will know what is in dtore for the run in and what carbs I'll be eating and when. I just can't wait to set off and know that the final part of this long journey is here. Good thing about him being so far away is I have to get up cram in cooking my food for the day and my first depleting session and then spend most the day driving and eating and then by the time I leave it'll be early eve and I'll be hours away from carbing up!!!         

I did my back and shoulder split today and I really gave it some for 45mins and I could not get a pump for love nor money, which is where I need to be! Get in!


----------



## XJPX

Keep it going bro, loving reading this and thinkin I felt it all exactly the same a week ago  . U enjoy those carbs wen they come cos damnnn u deserve them


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate


----------



## onlysiuk

Good luck mate. Have a safe journey!


----------



## daz8

Miles, This has been a great read and the change you made is amazing. You should be v proud and you dedication is second to none. Good luck for the weekend.

Daz


----------



## miles2345

Guys, I know its not over yet but today really is the day that is the start of the end of all this that I have been looking forward to for 15 1/2 weeks now. I wanted to thank EVERYONE who has posted and commented on this thread and to all those people who have posted so many constructive points, pieces of advice and things that have just kept me motivated.

I hope that it has been an intersting read and I hope it has come accross as honest as I wanted it to show the genuine ups and downs. Also, that regardless of what else you have to juggle in a hectic life, it is possible, with a lot of grit and determination to see it through and be the best you can be, whilst keeping all your other balls successfully in the air, so to speak.

Ive really enjoyed keeping this journal this year and I hope that there are some things that people can take away from it to help them with their own development and I for one have continued to learn more and more from the valuable inputs of so many of you.

I will continue to update this through the week when I get a chance but I thought this was a good time for the sentimentals


----------



## onlysiuk

How are you looking today mate? Fantastic physique. Love those abs of steel! <g>


----------



## hilly

miles2345 said:


> Guys, I know its not over yet but today really is the day that is the start of the end of all this that I have been looking forward to for 15 1/2 weeks now. I wanted to thank EVERYONE who has posted and commented on this thread and to all those people who have posted so many constructive points, pieces of advice and things that have just kept me motivated.
> 
> I hope that it has been an intersting read and I hope it has come accross as honest as I wanted it to show the genuine ups and downs. Also, that regardless of what else you have to juggle in a hectic life, it is possible, with a lot of grit and determination to see it through and be the best you can be, whilst keeping all your other balls successfully in the air, so to speak.
> 
> Ive really enjoyed keeping this journal this year and I hope that there are some things that people can take away from it to help them with their own development and I for one have continued to learn more and more from the valuable inputs of so many of you.
> 
> I will continue to update this through the week when I get a chance but I thought this was a good time for the sentimentals


its been great following your progress pal and i wish you all the best.

how many carbs you carbing up on then?


----------



## miles2345

Just a quick update, been to see James each day Ive been here and he is really pleased and so am I. Carbing up is going perfectly and for the first time Im not stressin as I can see the changes. Gonna be prepping for tan after 12 oclock meal leving it for a couple of hours n then get the first coat on mid aft. Im buzzing about tomo, i look good feel good and im ready to bring my A game and do what I set out to do 16 weeks ago, win and qualify for 2010


----------



## Littleluke

Not long now mate. Hope it goes well for you. Great physique.


----------



## TAT 70

Good luck.

Hope all goes to plan :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345

Cheers guys first coat of tan has gone on!!


----------



## miles2345

hilly said:


> its been great following your progress pal and i wish you all the best.
> 
> how many carbs you carbing up on then?


Over a thousand every day mate!!


----------



## hilly

miles2345 said:


> Over a thousand every day mate!!


bet you have enjoyed that.

good luck 2moro pal


----------



## supercell

Firstly a massive well done Miles. You have done everything that has been asked of you and pushed yourself harder than you knew you could.

When I first met you I said you would be around 210 peeled and the look on your face was one of horror!! Now at 210 the look on your face is one of realisation that you look incredible at this weight.

This sport is ALL about illusion and creating that (with the genetics you have) to the best of your ability. Your physique may be that of a 210 bodybuilder but it looks like 225-230.

I know tomorrow you will suprise a few people and get your invite to the finals next year. You are easily top 3 material and with a few improvements to weaker areas, I see you as a top competitor in the open weight classes in 3-5 years.

I dont blow smoke up people's a**es unless its earned and you have earned it.

Relax, stick to the plan and tomorrow enjoy every minute of it as it will be a great show and when you finally start to show your true potential in this sport!

J


----------



## miles2345

Thanks James I really appreciate that especially from someone who I respect so much in the sport and I wouldnt be sat here looking this way if it wasnt for you so I owe you a huge thank you!! I know its only me who can make me stick to the plan but what im grateful for is being given a plan to follow that has given back what ive put into it, which is everything I have.

Im buzzing n as the carbs continue to pile in my massive competitive streak is flowin thru me at the mo and Im going with one thing in mind, winning! I cannot wait to get on stage.

See you tomo for the big day, where has the time gone eh!!


----------



## willsey4

Good luck for tomorrow Miles.

I will be there to show you as much support as possible.


----------



## biggerlandy

miles its H you bumped into me at castle gym last week good luck and knock em dead for the show. :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Cheers mate


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck Miles, hope you get the result you hasve worked so hard for.

God bless.


----------



## M_at

There are going to be a load of us there tomorrow cheering you on mate!


----------



## dmcc

Looking forward to seeing you again tomorrow Miles - keep it tight!


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck mate!


----------



## miles2345

Cheers just laying out back waitin to unleash


----------



## hermie07

any news?


----------



## miles2345

I WON!!!!!!!!! Im in pizza hut ill get pics up later. Thank you to all 26 people who did the 10 hour round trip and a huge thanks to James, without him, this wouldnt have happened!


----------



## hermie07

well done mate, all that effort was well worth it.


----------



## BD009

Congratulations Miles!!! Your determination and attitude have been very inspiring, and shows hard work pays off! Well done again buddie


----------



## XJPX

gd lad!!!!! v v well dun....was it a tough class?


----------



## kirkelliott

sounds great pal did u say ur 22? am gonna do the same with a journal but i dont think am alloud to post threads yet???


----------



## miles2345

211 mate for this one!!


----------



## BigDom86

big well done  really looking forward to the pics


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> big well done  really looking forward to the pics


Ditto, I want to see what that winning body looks like!


----------



## XJPX

ye same, im excited for pics, this was soo well deserved n so mega plzed for u matey


----------



## Jacko89

Nice one miles congratzo buddy! We all knew you could win it  Will be hanging around for the pics, can't wait.

WELL DONE MATE!


----------



## BigDom86

bump for pics


----------



## miles2345

M in solid traffic 213 miles from home, then pics will follow my indian!!!  sorry guys, priorities


----------



## Littleluke

Well done Miles, I look forward to the pics.


----------



## hilly

haha you enjoy ure food mate first things first.

cracking result and well deserved.


----------



## willsey4

Big well done Miles.

Very very impressive physique and well deserved the win. Was great to see you and Pob battling it out on stage. Was nice to meet you finally and hopefully will see you again in the future.

All the best for your off season prep

Oh, and thanks to your mrs for letting have 2 seats. Much appreciated

mike


----------



## M_at

More congratulations mate - you looked amazing up on stage and your face when you won was a highlight of the evening for me.


----------



## miles2345

Taking forever, will get them up over next hour or so!

starting in the morning at the ministry of muscle with James


----------



## miles2345

Its taking forever to get the pics up, but I have to say I had the most amazing day and Ive come away with the greatest sense of achievement, although at the moment starting a diet again in 8 months for the brits seems waaayyy too close after this one lol.

I thought the atmosphere at the show was phenomenal and I'd like to thank Lindsay from Hercules for helping me out with seating for the clan, they all had a great time, as did I with all their support, sorry if you had them close to you though, you probably need noise defenders next time!!!


----------



## BS1989

Incredible mate, amazing physique. Huge congratulations to you bud


----------



## alan87

well done mate, looking ace in ya pics


----------



## winger

What a beautiful build and no I am not gay. Miles, you look spectacular!

If you had a weak body part, I would say it might be your traps, but they aren't small, just saying proportionally speaking.

I am not having a go, I look like sh1t, it's just my opinion.


----------



## miles2345




----------



## miles2345




----------



## miles2345




----------



## winger

Nice pics Miles.

MR HERCULES INTERMEDIATE OVER 90KG CHAMPION 2009......*Boom!*


----------



## miles2345




----------



## pob80

Well done you totaly deserved it mate a clear winner fair play to you for looking like that and all the hard work you put in! Bet that indian didnt last long on your plate! Im just gutted I had that problem with my stomach last minute think if I hadnt that could have come in alot fuller and got 2nd behind you all the best and enjoy the eating you deserve it every minute maybe catch up soon I may have to be down that way over the next couple of months. Youir brother got some awsome shots done need to touch basr with him and get some.


----------



## laurie g

big well done miles totally deserved and looking fecking awesome


----------



## miles2345

pob80 said:


> Well done you totaly deserved it mate a clear winner fair play to you for looking like that and all the hard work you put in! Bet that indian didnt last long on your plate! Im just gutted I had that problem with my stomach last minute think if I hadnt that could have come in alot fuller and got 2nd behind you all the best and enjoy the eating you deserve it every minute maybe catch up soon I may have to be down that way over the next couple of months. Youir brother got some awsome shots done need to touch basr with him and get some.


Thanks mate i really appreciate that. Indian was amazing after the 5 hr drive n twenty of us managed to pile in to finish the day off which was cool. Its just bad luck with the stomach thing but i think its part of carbing up, i spent the whole night taking my ass for a pi55 on the fri and thought i had a bug but james said the carbs do it to you and everyone reacts differently. I had a great day yesterday and it was great to meet you, not many sports where u spend the 2 hrs prior to an event havin a chat with a rival lol! Good to meet adam too and i was really grateful that mates of urs were still more than happy to help me out with little bits backstage. I left those dbs for ur mate nick, they arent technically mine anyway! How did he do?

I hope it didnt look bad that most of us shot straight off but we didnt get home til gone half ten and i had to consider that most people would have a total of 10hrs in the car. Scotts in prague til sat but gimme a text then and ill give u his number.


----------



## LittleChris

Superb conditioning!


----------



## willsey4

Miles, I think your conditioning was superb.

Do you think James L helped you reach this conditioning (his methods etc).

Do you think you could of reached this on your own?

Just trying to establish how much a prep guy influences this as I see people working working with the likes of James and Paul S coming in with superb condition.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## miles2345

Its everything mate, without James' help and methods I would NEVER have looked like I did yesterday. Its not just his knowledge and guidance but he has an ability to calm you down and keep your head straight when the mind games come in which is priceless. He personally, has a manner that gives you absolute faith in what he's telling you, I just felt the whole time that he was confident that he could get me bang on, so all I had to do was follow a sheet of paper and it takes most of the pressure off of yourself. Having someone with an objective eye being the judge of your progress is another thing you cant do for yourself. In the last few weeks your convinced you look like a small pile of Pi55, but having someone else's view to go on who has a level head and knows that that is actually where you need to be stops you making unnecessary, detrimental changes to your plan.

I couldn't recommend him enough, anyone who knows me knows that for the last three years from day 1 - showtime, I have NEVER missed 1 meal, 1 session or 1 minute of scheduled cardio and that is the absolute truth, the difference this time was definitely James' methods and help and that paired with my work ethic and determination to be the best I can be was why I won yesterday and why I will be much better again at the finals next year!


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> Its everything mate, without James' help and methods I would NEVER have looked like I did yesterday. Its not just his knowledge and guidance but he has an ability to calm you down and keep your head straight when the mind games come in which is priceless. He personally, has a manner that gives you absolute faith in what he's telling you, I just felt the whole time that he was confident that he could get me bang on, so all I had to do was follow a sheet of paper and it takes most of the pressure off of yourself. Having someone with an objective eye being the judge of your progress is another thing you cant do for yourself. In the last few weeks your convinced you look like a small pile of Pi55, but having someone else's view to go on who has a level head and knows that that is actually where you need to be stops you making unnecessary, detrimental changes to your plan.
> 
> I couldn't recommend him enough, anyone who knows me knows that for the last three years from day 1 - showtime, I have NEVER missed 1 meal, 1 session or 1 minute of scheduled cardio and that is the absolute truth, the difference this time was definitely James' methods and help and that paired with my work ethic and determination to be the best I can be was why I won yesterday and why I will be much better again at the finals next year!


Cheers for that mate. Definatley gave me something to think about. Goose has gave me his business card aswell just incase.

Will he prep you off season?


----------



## miles2345

yeah I plan to work with James off season to make it as productive as my prep and my main goal is to not put on too much excess, unnecessary weight. I now know I can do the hardest prep I could be asked to do, but, more importantly it has been a huge motivation to stay leaner and make the next prep much more straight forward!!


----------



## willsey4

miles2345 said:


> yeah I plan to work with James off season to make it as productive as my prep and my main goal is to not put on too much excess, unnecessary weight. I now know I can do the hardest prep I could be asked to do, but, more importantly it has been a huge motivation to stay leaner and make the next prep much more straight forward!!


Sounds good. I am trying to lean up a bit ready for the competition prep as i am starting to see how benficial it is.

I am not sure about working with anyone in the off season as Tom B has all ready helped me with my diet and training so its just the AAS side of things really.

Thanks for your help


----------



## dogue

Yeah baby! you look awesome mate, super shredded well done bud... :thumb:


----------



## DB

Well done yesterday Miles you looked awesome mate,

Didn't get a chance to catch up with you but had a good lil chat to scott,


----------



## miles2345

didnt know you were there!!!lol


----------



## DB

miles2345 said:


> didnt know you were there!!!lol


I was about 3 seats from your Mum & Misses! lol


----------



## XJPX

conditioning is off the chart mate, bigggg congrats again!!! ur delts are fantastic....do u do a lot of side delt direct work?


----------



## pastanchicken

Well done mate :thumbup1:

Looking great!!


----------



## Ak_88

Well done yesterday Miles, you looked top notch, i didn't actually realise it was you though so now i feel like a right mug :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

i saw a loada guys who said they follow my journal during a 5 min spell where i couldnt breathe after my routine and I didnt get to find out who was who from here"


----------



## Jacko89

Seriously sick conditioning mate! There was no way on earth that you didn't deserve to win this. You are a serisouly gifted guy and i cant wait to see how you look next year at the brits  I'll be there watching next year!

Again mate well done, your condition is totally insane!!


----------



## miles2345

This is a link to my thread with a load of videos from yesterday

*http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/78092-miles-vids-hercules-inters-o90.html#post1278044*


----------



## Rebus

Congratulations Miles. As has already been said....great conditioning and nice proportions to.

So is that it for the year to prepare for the Brit finals?? Look forward to it...


----------



## miles2345

Yep that was the goal and I got it! 100% for the finals next year!! Can't wait what a motivator knowing you've done the hard bit and got the early qualification and can focus everthing on the days of the final!


----------



## miles2345

few more off another camera easier to upload


----------



## LittleChris

What areas are you aiming to improve for the finals?


----------



## Guest

Awesome mate..chuffed to bits you got the result you wanted, I have been following your journal for ages and your an inspiration big time. Well done!


----------



## dmcc

First to say congrats on Facebook, last on here 

Very well done mate, from the moment you stepped on the stage I had you as the winner. You really looked like you were enjoying every second on stage. I was looking out for you after but couldn't see you - never mind.

Enjoy the rebound!


----------



## miles2345

Were u there! I had to shoot str8 off long way home n I had to drive. Thanks for the comments guys, hope the journal shows that with hard work, determination and a strong will anything can be done!

As for development, the main ones are CALVES, Hams tris and lower back thickness, will be deadlifting for certain, I think!  legs in general tbh but I'd like to do what I did this year, bring up weaker part but still develop my entire physique. End goal being a bigger, more balanced physique for 2010!


----------



## Jsb

well done you looked s**t hot good legs, good overall


----------



## dmcc

Yes mate, and we had sweet things to give out


----------



## M_at

Sweet sweet carbs.


----------



## miles2345

talking of sweet things, galaxy cookie crumble, what a revelation!!


----------



## miles2345

I have a really bizarre feeling today, not waking up to an alarm for the first time in 4 months, a week off uni and no routine. I have this feeling that there is no purpose to my day and its a real shock to my system, I feel a bit lost and I now remember why last year I was back on a diet within a week that lasted for the entire year lol. I just cant function without a routine, i just end up washing down ever good meal with a pack of maryland cookies, what can you do!?


----------



## dmcc

Enjoy it, that's what.


----------



## miles2345

Thing is I think the reason Im good at the diet is that I am the sort of person who gets habits and OCDs and I find it harder to stop my diet than carry on. I actually like having a structure to my day


----------



## onlysiuk

I agree! Galaxy Cookie Crumble is very, very nice!


----------



## miles2345

Ive got a diet sorted aiming for around 400g carbs 450+ protein and some good fats in the morning and the evening. Im going to try a training split to focus on weaknesses during the rebound which I shall evaluate around christmas. Im gonna do a 4 day rollin split, 2 days on 1 day off.

Day 1 - quads and bis

Day 2 - tris forearms and calves

day 3 - back and hams

day 4 - chest and shoulders.

I know day 2 is a strange combo but i tried it this week and it felt really good. Also I think itd be good for all the butrients to go to those smaller bodyparts on one day as opposed to the majority going to a larger body part. Ill soon see if its gonna be benedicial or not but i think theyll get much better training if i dedicate a day to them.

Slept with feet on a cushion last night and ****ed out 8lbs water throughthe night and feel much better this morning. The gym have offered me shifts and given me clients so things are really looking up this week. Still tightbut with a little luck this will be all i need to sort out my finances before christmas


----------



## miles2345

I think its time to sign off this journal and Im glad it ended with a major success. As I have already started working towards 2010 I think I might as well get the new journal underway. Thanks for everyone's contributions, Ive really enjoyed updating it through the year and I hope you've all enjoyed following it and that some of you have been able to take things from it that have helped you with achieving your own goals. I cant believe its had over 30,000 views.

The new Journal will run from now documenting my routines, diets and plans en route to placing at least top 5 at the British Finals next year!

Keep an eye out for 'Miles' Journey to the British Final 2010'


----------



## Jacko89

Sweeeeeet will be looking out buddy, well done on everything you achieved over the duration of this journal and good luck with 2010 finals!!!!


----------



## M_at

Congratulations on your successes this year and may you have many many more next year.

Fin.


----------



## miles2345

thanks guys


----------



## FATBOY

well done buddy its been a pleasure following your journey


----------



## miles2345

Cheers, thats good to hear ill try n make sure the next part is even better


----------

